# Africa - Some Pics Every Day



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Photos in Hight Quality 


Put The Name Of The Country And The City


​


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

edit


----------



## Vuyo10 (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ Johannesburg?


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Luanda - Angola*



















Incredible to think its not even been a decade of peace yet in Angola.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Kenya , Diani Beach*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/4325631.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Kenya , Diani Beach*










http://thomas-strauss.com/Kenya/PICT2496.JPG


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Madagascar , Ifaty Beach*










http://www.travelphotoi.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Island_Palms_Madagascar_1600x900.jpg


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Africa - Some Photos Per Post*

...edit: thread title changed?:lol: Okay so this thread is going to be about Africa for now on instead of focusing on one country!


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Abuja, Nigeria's Capital*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7316152316/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7316107298/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Osun-Osogbo Sacred Grove, Osun State* 

Located in Yorubaland, it is one of Nigeria's last remaining sacred forests. 



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6144849609/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Lagos, Nigeria's megacity and former capital*









by Gawash









by Gawash


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Ilorin Central Mosque, Ilorin, Kwara State, Nigeria* by Sambhav Khotari


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Nigeria*

*Emir's Palace, Bauchi State *










*Emir's Palace Gate, Kano State*









www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6282258353/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Nigeria*

*Kajuru Castle, Kaduna State* by Kajuru Castle 

This isn't ancient, it was built in 1978 by a German expat


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Nigeria*

*Bronze Sculptures from the Benin Empire, Benin City, Edo State*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Nigeria*

*Church in Abeokuta, Capital of Ogun State*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/go2net/7050325003/sizes/l/in/set-72157629752649283/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Nigeria*

*Abeokuta from Olumo Rock, Ogun State - Other Rock Formations in Background*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/go2net/7050401579/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for the pics


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Nigeria*

*Sukur Cultural Landscape, Adamawa State*

The Sukur Cultural Landscape, with the Palace of the Hidi (Chief) on a hill dominating the villages below, the terraced fields and their sacred symbols, and the extensive remains of a former flourishing iron industry, is a remarkably intact physical expression of a society and its spiritual and material culture.


















both by jschmillen2011


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Nigeria*

*Kano State Government House* - Designed to represent traditional Hausa arhictecture


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Nigeria*

*Dutse Palace, Kano*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Nigeria*

*Calabar Carnival, Calabar, Cross River State*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7036799989/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Nigeria*

*Lagos Lagoon, Lagos State*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6494498713/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Nigeria*

*Obudu Cattle Ranch, Cross Rivers State*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/melita666/5079039784/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ujeen (Sep 24, 2010)

Amazing shots ! Especially the last one! thanks for sharing.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*National Mosque, Abuja, Nigeria*









by kippster


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Ujeen said:


> Amazing shots ! Especially the last one! thanks for sharing.


thanks


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Jarawa Hills, Plateau State, Nigeria*









from whereiseggy


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice, interesting thread on Nigeria...thanks for the photos.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Ekom Nkam Falls, Cameroon*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carsten_tb/7338708664/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Djenné Mosque, Mali*



























all by ranakpur97


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Luanda, Angola*




























all by Rui Sérgio Afonso


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

If anyone noticed, this thread went from Nigeria --> Africa. It was suppose to at first, then change of mind, but got changed anyway so that is how it'll stay.:yes: Besides, Nigeria is apart of Africa so it's all good.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Le Monument de la Renaissance africaine, Dakar, Senegal*









from Heifer International


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Church of St. George, Lalibela, Ethiopia*

One of the 11 monolithic churches of Lalibela 









by Roy Zipstein


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Dogon Village on Bandiagara Cliffs, Mali*









by Brian Moore


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Blyde River Canyon, South Africa*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Rhumsiki, Far North Province, Cameroon*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peterferry/5018342359/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*City of Great Zimbabwe Ruins*









by Carola Bieniek


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Young Gorilla in Bwindi Impenetrable National Park, Uganda*









by Cody Pope


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Burundese women in Bujumbura, Burundi*









by Tom[le]Chat


----------



## CavaloMarinho (Jun 16, 2012)

I plan on visiting this continent one day, thanks for sharing! Greetings from the cold parts of Brazil


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Abidjan, Ivory Coast*









by Sophia Shafi









by shoobaldi


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

CavaloMarinho said:


> I plan on visiting this continent one day, thanks for sharing! Greetings from the cold parts of Brazil


Haha don't mention it, thanks for viewing.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1184839&highlight=


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Cape Coast, Ghana*









by llessurassilem


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Life in the city - Makola Market, Accra, Ghana*









byllessurassilem


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

italiano_pellicano said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1184839&highlight=


It seems you had your own thread started there too.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Meroe Pyramids, Sudan - Very interesting!*



> The Meroe Pyramids are located in the North-East of Sudan near the banks of the Nile in the area commonly known as Nubia. There are close to two hundred pyramids in a relatively small area, the ancient burial site of the Merotic Kingdom (sometimes known as the Kingdom of Kush). The Pyramids are smaller than their Egyptian cousins but equally impressive due to their number. The first of the Meroe Pyramids were built about 800 years after the last Egyptian pyramids were completed. The Meroe pyramids were constructed from large blocks of sandstone. They're angled more steeply than the Egyptian pyramids.






























all courtesy of Retlaw Snellac


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Rice terraces in Central Madagascar*









by Frank Janssens


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Sandton Overview, Johannesburg, South Africa*









by 2mag7


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm loving this thread Eddeux! Do you mind if I contribute a few pics?


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

*Port Louis, Mauritius*


The City of Port-Louis by Ashok666, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

musiccity said:


> I'm loving this thread Eddeux! Do you mind if I contribute a few pics?


No, I encourage it! It's open to everyone!


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Inhambane, Mozambique*









by Ricardo Frezza


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Fortified city of Ath Benhadu, Morocco*









by Loic Brohard


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Savannah at Queen Elizabeth National Park, Uganda*









by Andrea Sosio


----------



## Prythen (Dec 17, 2011)

>click on thread
>see awful African map with sadr flag
oh god.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Prythen said:


> >click on thread
> >see awful African map with sadr flag
> *oh god.*


, interesting you didn't scroll down a bit to what was below it.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Freetown, Sierra Leone*









by Kris


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Grand Mosque of Touba, Senegal*




























by Galen Frysinger


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Levy Mwanawasa Stadium, Ndola, Zambia*

This was taken during the Black Stars (Ghana) vs. Chipolopolo (Zambia) last month








by HippoBippo


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

èđđeůx;93042960 said:


> by Frank Janssens


beautiful....


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Reconstruction of Rwanda's King's Palace in Nyanza*

Kigeli V Ndahindurwa was the last King, or Mwami, in the 3rd & final dynasty of the monarch which came to an end in 1961. 



























all by SP


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Ouidah, Benin*

The Gate of No Return


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Kwame Nkrumah Mausoleom, Accra, Ghana*



















by hhesterr


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Western Lesotho landscapes around Malealea Lodge*





































by Di Jones


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Bugandan Parliament*

The Buganda are one of the four subnational kingdoms recognized by the Ugandan government. They're the largest Ugandan ethnic group (15%-17% of total population), and the current 36th Kabaka is Muwenda Mutebi II. Kampala was actually first settled by the Buganda before the British made it the colonial capital, and Uganda's name derived from them as well.


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/denisawwhite/8121510172/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7069992933/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Elmina castle*

The castle is the largest in Ghana & West Africa. It served as a slave trading outpost during the Atlantic slave trade. 




























all courtesy of cmfaris


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning images from Africa...:cheers:


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

Africa is amazing. Thanks for sharing, Keep up the good work!


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

lavender field, Aïn Defla, Algeria


champ de hammama  par AMKIDACHE, sur Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredible...:cheers:


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Sabie - South Africa


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Stone Town, Zanzibar, Tanzania*




























all by Ole Åsheim


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

for what open this thread ?


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pretoria , South Africa*










http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5221/5572242186_bd88b5901e_b.jpg


----------



## Hadrami (May 12, 2010)

*Nairobi city center, Kenya*


----------



## Hadrami (May 12, 2010)

*Abuja, Nigeria*


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

*Lagos, Nigeria* by Herachioblo


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

*Antananarivo, Madagascar 2013*


Antananarivo cityscape by navajoe62, on Flickr


Stade de Mahamasina & Lac Anosy by navajoe62, on Flickr​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

*Madagascar Paradisiacal Beaches*



Taxiing in to Anjajavy by navajoe62, on Flickr


Anjajavy beach by navajoe62, on Flickr


Anjajavy sunset by navajoe62, on Flickr


Anjajavy village from the sea by navajoe62, on Flickr


Anjajavy village by navajoe62, on Flickr


Coastline near Moramba Bay by navajoe62, on Flickr​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

*Anjajavy, Madagascar*


Champagne and a spread by navajoe62, on Flickr


Private chef by navajoe62, on Flickr


Honey rider by navajoe62, on Flickr


Vista by navajoe62, on Flickr


Early evening at Anjajavy by navajoe62, on Flickr


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

*DAR ES SALAAM, TANZANIA*


Tanzania Dar es Salaam by Dexter Saint, on Flickr


Tanzania Dar es Salaam by Dexter Saint, on Flickr​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Harare, Zimbabwe


Harare Sunday Walk 002 by jason_hindle, on Flickr


Harare Sunday Walk 005 by jason_hindle, on Flickr
​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Harare Sunday Walk 007 by jason_hindle, on Flickr


Harare Sunday Walk 004 by jason_hindle, on Flickr


Harare Sunday Walk 001 by jason_hindle, on Flickr​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Beaches in Maputo, Mozambique



















Photo's by Hoje de Rutas










Photo by Ana Anoula​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

*Massingir, Limpopo River, Mozambique*


View over Massingir Dam from Campismo Aguia Pesqueira by jacashgone, on Flickr


View over Massingir Dam from Campismo Aguia Pesqueira by jacashgone, on Flickr


View from campsite 6, Campismo Chalets are also available at Campismo Aguia Pesqueira by jacashgone, on Flickr


Sunset over Massingir Dam by jacashgone, on Flickr​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Avenida Eduardo Mondlane, Maputo


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Carumbo lac, Angola*


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Nile River - Aswan, Egypt*









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5162/5283944900_d08535dddb_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4138/4820544777_8a098d85e4_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5129/5293159767_9b53c8683e_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Congo Rainforest*









http://images.nationalgeographic.com/wpf/media-live/photos/000/029/cache/congo_2936_600x450.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3282/2947067457_2ced7cc414_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3287/2947068551_3dc450ace2_z.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*ALGERIA**









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5016/5585114343_cbdbfcbd40_z.jpg









http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/8273/11111vox.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2609/4022778997_26e7b1a485_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1278/4696850777_23428e2810_b.jpg









http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/6033/40502222.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4090/5075054931_0970808213_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1119/5100243995_be4f27dc8b_b.jpg


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Great photos. kay:


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Zimbabwe*:









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4144/4837805295_91c3ce99a8_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4108/4837804641_e5d008298e_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4146/4837804395_fb97d56925_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Zimbabwe 










http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/4837804091_9bec6a435a_b.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gabon • Ngounié*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18964757?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/36396984


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Uganda*:








http://www.ugandatouristguide.com/images/ruwenzori-mountain-uganda.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5135/5414955661_005a40e79d_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5291/5414994587_c9dceea6e8_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Uganda:*









http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6079/6046353775_c584f765e4_b.jpg









http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6072/6046237881_0838ca1be4_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Ethiopia:*









http://www.lakedistrictwalks.com/ethiopia/towards arkwasiye 512.jpg









http://www.photosbymartin.com/images/ethiopia/trekking-simien-mountains/images/pano28_edited.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wadi al Hayaat, Libya*










Panoramio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

panoramio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

panoramio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

panoramio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

panoramio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

panoramio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Murzuq, Libye*










panoramio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ruacana Falls, Angola-Namibie Rep*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/46558269


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/46558213


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://martin-laventure-photo.smugm.../010__Cape_Town_South_Africa_2006_0116-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://martin-laventure-photo.smugm.../012__Cape_Town_South_Africa_2006_0137-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://martin-laventure-photo.smugm.../057__Cape_Town_South_Africa_2006_0379-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Mozambique:*









http://empowersafrica.smugmug.com/L...XL/860988_257240311096135_1831706858_o-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://traveller5677.smugmug.com/Travel/Mozambique/Bilene-Mozambique/i-bLvRb5m/0/L/DSCN6896-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4105/4976945605_d32f4a2d4d_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4149/4977556720_b9ddfe0802_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4152/5005007545_a1a6b5887a_b.jpg









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4132/5095904067_87dd5fbd1d_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5286/5251726386_014806446a_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5056/5404755835_0c2494e67e_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8536/8677918359_fc2c59b040_b.jpg









http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1201/715620534_ac6a0eb473_z.jpg?zz=1


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

rare congolese OKAPI









http://images.northrup.org/picture/xl/okapi/okapi-2.jpg









http://photos.zoochat.com/large/okapi_frankfurt_9th_september_2010_def-120190.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Maroc • Meknès-Tafilalet
Errachidia Province*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/869291?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Éthiopie • Région des nations
Konso*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3783098?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morro do Bimbe, Huíla.Angola*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...49006203.34586.110427725766319&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cangandala, Malange.Angola
*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...49006203.34586.110427725766319&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Kilimandjaro,Rombo •Tanzanie *










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10540484?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1477534


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mount Kenya*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12330596


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Serengeti National Park.Tanzanie*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/255910?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/33294260


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/807606?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cape Verde*


Praia do Presidente by cycomarcooo, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cape Verde*


A Ilha Verde by Palatinado, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cape Verde*


Ponta do sol by claude44, on Flickr


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Namibia*










Most stunning country in Africa! Picturesque as no other.


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2689/4345692203_ae30d9957c_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2054/2414618212_fd03eec771_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5017/5416032522_c9573496d2_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4135/5415397431_b31a1eb25b_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/86/257919323_a61fffc719_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/98/258854084_c3714e3b14_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7365/9173649917_3c103c00d2_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4092/4838489219_8900d361a2_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3804/9763504853_52d3a7e032_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3027/2411471308_c123838e30_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7164/6658902755_d8002a168a_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5035/7081009535_3de0f34e63_b.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Province centrale Kalangala.Ouganda *










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16039310?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8160/7124615157_64c702c6b0_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8317/7996493692_8d5f005b3d_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/99/315157691_a6c6a211a8_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8441/7997244197_1c302662f3_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8042/7997251700_13c08cf1eb_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/101/315157621_f2765a4a21_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8174/7996973271_23d5f8c567_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8296/7996957568_6056a616ee_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://gumgums.smugmug.com/Luis/Viagens/Mauritania-2006/i-qrdzBs6/0/XL/2006-02-13 RIM 229-XL.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lesotho*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.geo.fr/voyages/guides-de-voyage/afrique/lesotho


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18890206?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*District de Leribe, Lesotho*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18890298


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Qacha's Nek,Lesotho*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18890362?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18890266


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18890206


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Maletsunyane Falls in District de Maseru, Lesotho*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18890685


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/22272614


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tsi-tsa Fallsin.Qumbu, South Africa*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/22273545


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Maletsunyane gorge, Lesotho*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/20004936


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*vera, gabon*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/52101253?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/52101245


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Swaziland.*


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://cdn.c.photoshelter.com/img-g.../900/900/Swaziland-Matsamo-Landscape-0643.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6222/6390545903_27b6705d24_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.iedn.de/iednlab/Photography/South Africa/Swasiland/Lomati_3.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5168/5375788915_7bcf7d93ed_b_d.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6119/6363042441_3de1a69b25_b_d.jpg









http://farm1.staticflickr.com/56/141370578_80b9008608_z_d.jpg?zz=1


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.paulzaich.com/wp-content...4k08wk0cs04.6stm8z9gchogsososkwk844wg.th.jpeg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5541/9676885945_fdd16cca5b_b_d.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.outdoorphoto.co.za/gallery/data/561/medium/Dam21.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4022/4680008394_322ef36d0e_b_d.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8198/8244466072_d0278afd42_b_d.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://jonhrusa.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/sw01-2.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.swazibackpackers.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Secret_Waterfall_Swaziland.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://cdn.africatravelresource.com...ills/01intro/01SZEF-IM1401-swaziland-1475.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3774/10452252434_a41907ba2e_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7385/10452281145_c4d2e07090_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2891/10452270606_226bff18fb_b_d.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Lakipia, Kenya.*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...859254.-2207520000.1387404513.&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...191324.-2207520000.1387405002.&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...191324.-2207520000.1387405002.&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...191324.-2207520000.1387405002.&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...191324.-2207520000.1387405002.&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...191324.-2207520000.1387405002.&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...191324.-2207520000.1387405002.&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...191324.-2207520000.1387405002.&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...191324.-2207520000.1387405002.&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...191324.-2207520000.1387405002.&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...191324.-2207520000.1387405002.&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...191324.-2207520000.1387405002.&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...191324.-2207520000.1387405002.&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3668767.120226.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3668767.120226.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3668767.120226.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3668767.120226.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3668767.120226.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3668767.120226.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mahali Mzuri in Masaï Mara, Kenya*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...219.1073741829.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...219.1073741829.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...219.1073741829.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...219.1073741829.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...219.1073741829.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...219.1073741829.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...219.1073741829.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Turkana lake.Kenya*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3630308.120333.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Kilifi.Kenya*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3630308.120333.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3630308.120333.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3630308.120333.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Longonot Mount, Kenya*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3630308.120333.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baringo Lake, Kenya*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3630308.120333.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nakuru National Park*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3630308.120333.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kilimandjaro*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3630308.120333.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3630308.120333.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Cape Town*









https://www.facebook.com/totallycoolpix


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

Boyshow said:


> *Turkana lake.Kenya*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wouaw 

magical , thx for the pic ^^


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kenya*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3630308.120333.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lewa Downs, Kenya*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3630308.120333.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nakuru Lake, Kenya*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3630308.120333.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*L'océan indien , kenya*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3630308.120333.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kilimanjaro Mount*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3630308.120333.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*safari in kenya*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3630308.120333.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3630308.120333.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*parc national de Nakuru.Kenya*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3630308.120333.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3630308.120333.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3630308.120333.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3630308.120333.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Nairobi...Kenya*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3630308.120333.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3630308.120333.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3630308.120333.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malindi-Watamu, Kenya*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3630308.120333.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Nairobi National Park,kenya*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3630308.120333.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3630308.120333.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*The Drakensberg, Lesotho*










http://fotki.yandex.ru/top/users/koshkin-alexey/view/642082/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

wow, what a beautful landscape, thank you *zig zag*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

It's been awhile since I've posted in this thread....Some images from the Africa forum...



èđđeůx;86017171 said:


> *Mt. Sabyinyo taken from DR Congo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4821803066.542130.147453143065&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...6177168065.149190.147453143065&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...6177168065.149190.147453143065&type=1&theater


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Malawi*


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1277/859461001_e37fca0b2e_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3411/3212999713_1fa5171c8a_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7018/6803059183_af6b3baf5f_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3045/5859566259_f8559ec0f2_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4021/4714776446_813885e53d_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/23/30881101_004c5bc124_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3668/11487734795_ca26650fd8_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4066/4715345430_d230bcbd94_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3094/2600493801_180a9d8bc5_z.jpg?zz=1









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2467/3900727263_eb7ae74358_z.jpg?zz=1









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3289/2924554300_53084302b6_z.jpg?zz=1


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7140/7012571445_fe317f714c_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4039/4670736697_a789efe758_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5166/5252342426_e5030daff3_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7148/6849499939_04fbdd093e_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1088/1475443683_36f9e0a9b8_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4026/4714804584_e5b4950bfd_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3240/2792072737_93ed7254a4_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4063/4715185859_719d2c5f6a_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4063/4714798877_918feb1645_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2878/11466724885_301b4aa5fb_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7449/11467284766_e6ab780673_b.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Kenya. *










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3630308.120333.368215143191324&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...909.1073741830.368215143191324&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...909.1073741830.368215143191324&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...909.1073741830.368215143191324&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

39213352


----------



## espejito (Dec 21, 2013)

Looks a lot like Mexico


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kenya Tourist Board*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4529529.125320.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4529529.125320.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4529529.125320.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4529529.125320.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4529529.125320.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Mont KEnya *










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4529529.125320.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4529529.125320.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4529529.125320.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4529529.125320.368215143191324&type=3&theater


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Zambia*









http://0.tqn.com/d/africanhistory/1/0/k/AC2-Zambia.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://prezwoodz.smugmug.com/Africa/Zambia-2013/i-KkTHnpb/0/XL/GOPR2196-2-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://prezwoodz.smugmug.com/Africa/Zambia-2013/i-xh5BC5v/0/XL/GOPR2274-2-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://prezwoodz.smugmug.com/Africa/Zambia-2013/i-pzKGJdM/0/XL/IMG_8629-2-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://wulffpaul.smugmug.com/Travel/On-the-Zambezi/i-HZKRqrF/1/XL/D30_2127-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6181/6127407504_9b5fec30cc_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3286/3392318888_0e883b9694_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7147/6802567207_a3dd3b2954_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8458/8032871569_b8e13a24bf_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2321/1955766937_d9cb09f006_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7164/6803106623_7a858b4812_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3028/2439449872_49704e6d18_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3106/3146612075_8f332d855f_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7162/6460853913_cdfe00fdf7_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3792/10351159484_0ee6ffcc38_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6146/6031555201_9d3fdb7638_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4026/4332390416_bf08592335_z.jpg?zz=1









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2089/2236235748_c449612818_z.jpg?zz=1









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3215/3133530546_6fd33c205d_z.jpg?zz=1


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://postcardvalet.smugmug.com/Travel/Zambia/i-fzfMZzC/0/X2/IMG_2660-X2.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://postcardvalet.smugmug.com/Travel/Zambia/i-TG8H9xV/1/X2/P1130182-X2.jpg


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Namibia, where desert meets water!​*







https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1528535_615100581876993_1207572212_n.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Sunset in Africa​*







https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1475794_615027638550954_1827949252_n.jpg​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91676937.54101.213901928669950&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91676937.54101.213901928669950&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91676937.54101.213901928669950&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91676937.54101.213901928669950&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91676937.54101.213901928669950&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91676937.54101.213901928669950&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91676937.54101.213901928669950&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91676937.54101.213901928669950&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91676937.54101.213901928669950&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91676937.54101.213901928669950&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91676937.54101.213901928669950&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91676937.54101.213901928669950&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91676937.54101.213901928669950&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91676937.54101.213901928669950&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91676937.54101.213901928669950&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91676937.54101.213901928669950&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91676937.54101.213901928669950&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91676937.54101.213901928669950&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91676937.54101.213901928669950&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91676937.54101.213901928669950&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91676937.54101.213901928669950&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91676937.54101.213901928669950&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91676937.54101.213901928669950&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...801.1073741827.213901928669950&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1401361_612543422139130_305140430_o.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...801.1073741827.213901928669950&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...801.1073741827.213901928669950&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...801.1073741827.213901928669950&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...801.1073741827.213901928669950&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...801.1073741827.213901928669950&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...801.1073741827.213901928669950&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...801.1073741827.213901928669950&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...801.1073741827.213901928669950&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...675.1073741825.213901928669950&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/901444_498348203558653_1595742426_o.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...675.1073741825.213901928669950&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...675.1073741825.213901928669950&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...675.1073741825.213901928669950&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...675.1073741825.213901928669950&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...675.1073741825.213901928669950&type=3&theater


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Masai Mara, Kenya*








By Sudip Das


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Church of St. George, Lalibela, Ethiopia*









By Jon bratt


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Voodoo Festival, Benin*









Source


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Mt. Muhabura & Mt. Gahinga, Virunga Mountains, Rwanda/Uganda*









By Access Project


----------



## Hadrami (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Hadrami (May 12, 2010)

*Les Pics de Sindou in Banfora, Burkina Faso*


----------



## Hadrami (May 12, 2010)

*Tanzania*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

MINE DETECTION RATS, TANZANIA








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3338/5843454044_e6dd76a62b_b.jpg








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3627/5842920891_f71bc8bc3e_b.jpg


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

Bologhine vue gén by Houssem Tékali photographie, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Singita Faru Faru Lodge, Tanzania









http://www.naturalmigrations.com/FaruFaruTanzania.jpg








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3035/2719115031_6459738ca6.jpg?v=0
http://lh6.ggpht.com/_t8-Y4w1UKrc/SYeRoP7WKSI/AAAAAAAATUU/hNRzBtRol10/image_thumb156.png?imgmax=800


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Desert Tunisia*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...650013.-2207520000.1388867351.&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...650013.-2207520000.1388867351.&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...650013.-2207520000.1388867351.&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...650013.-2207520000.1388867351.&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...73649355.31119.130946493650013&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...73649355.31119.130946493650013&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...73649355.31119.130946493650013&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...73649355.31119.130946493650013&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...73649355.31119.130946493650013&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...73649355.31119.130946493650013&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/45889972


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

Great photos. So many hidden treasures in Africa, so many places to to visit.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Angola*










http://www.google.fr/imgres?sa=X&es...151&start=0&ndsp=34&ved=1t:429,r:16,s:0,i:131


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in the Cubia River*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9131960?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chana da Cameia • Moxico*











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16423921?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16424065


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calandula • Malanje*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18350804?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/931444


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/931463


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Musselege Falls• Malanje*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/25757399?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pedras Negras• Malanje*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/88253988?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/81519741?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/88225875?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/88226078


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Serra da Leba.Huila and Namibe provinces*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/23102214?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/47905658


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fenda da Tunda Vala . Huila*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/47905326


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/5856599


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/5856796


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/107479


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/19328940


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Okavango.Rundu.Namibie*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6066790


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/91320204


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ruacana Falls.Angola-Namibie Rep.*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3169691?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3947056


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12648666


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/45363421


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/46558325


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibie • Oshikoto*











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/63202005?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2315759?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/411219


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hardap • Namibie*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/63646493


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18388288


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/5666678


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/25563150


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18388355


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18388436


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sao Tome and Principe*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*District de Caué*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/83245204?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*São Tomé - Ilhéu das Rolas*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/14819996


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/22346132


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chirumhanzu*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/22346116


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

little universe said:


> ^^
> 
> Former Chinese Basketball Player, *Yao Ming / 姚明*


Yes, big YAO :cheers:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/22346122


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hwange• Matabeleland Nord*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/54633129


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/54680351


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Liwonde National Park*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/19615009


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/19614951


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gonarezhou National Park, Chiredzi*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/101458816?source=wapi&referrer=mw1.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/101458776


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chilojo Cliff*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9182885?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gonarezhou National Park, Zimbabwe*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/101458436?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Manicaland-Chimanimani*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/50393919?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/50393926


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30439992


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/51986099


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chimanimani - Mt Shanganyi*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30439986


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/64893389?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Chimanimani - Manica*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/64893385?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## perfect2009 (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow, so beautiful


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/5111630?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malototja *










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/5069003


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bulembu *










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/5068764


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/5069061


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malototja*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/35601973


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/35601961


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/35601936


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Phophonyane Falls*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/35600864


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/66373092


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/66373067


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*ilhouettes of Swaziland*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26213739


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/99067372


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/99067359


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mankayane, Swaziland*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1100897?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobamba*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/71565438?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/35602009


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mlilwane Wildlife Sanctuary*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/35603082


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Panorama en montagne*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/298119


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/298239


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobamba*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/14490751


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*MR19, Swaziland*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/19000801


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/38534288


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*DEMOCRATIC REPUBLIC OF CONGO*


*Lofoi Falls, Katanga*










congo-the heart of Africa


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*kabila, former president-Kinshasa city*




















DEMOCRATIC REPUBLIC OF CONGO


Lofoi Falls, Katanga



congo-the heart of Africa


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Volcano Nyiragongo Crater*


















































































congo-the heart of Africa


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Goma city. Far east of Kongo.
*










congo-the heart of Africa


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Edward’s western shore. Rutsuru territory. Nord-Kivu*



















congo-the heart of Africa


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Masisi Territory, Nord-Kivu*



















congo-the heart of Africa


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*North-Kivu Province , East Congo*










congo-the heart of Africa


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

congo-the heart of Africa


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bukavu city on Lake Kivu*



















congo-the heart of Africa


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sud Kivu province, East Congo Landscape*



















congo-the heart of Africa


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sud-Kivu province, East Congo Landscape at Lake Tanganyika*






















































congo-the heart of Africa


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mighty Congo River*




























congo-the heart of Africa


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*North -Kivu Province, Masisi zone*




























congo-the heart of Africa


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*World famous Okapi, only found in Kongo (and some zoos across the world such as Chester Zoo in the UK)* 












congo-the heart of Africa


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Majestic Congo River*










congo-the heart of Africa


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zongo falls*





































congo-the heart of Africa


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kisantu*



















congo-the heart of Africa


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kakobola waterfalls*




























http://www.panoramio.com/photo/35380405


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town.South-Africa*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/31939819?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/42200777


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/55517307


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, Western Cape, South Africa*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12113439?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12113589


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2255697


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/41548609?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Red House, Clock Tower, Cape Town*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/69558951


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/73327566?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parliament of South Africa in Cape Town City*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/67573874


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, City Hall*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/654798


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town*


















































































http://www.panoramio.com/photo/82463508?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mossel Bay• Cap-Occidental.South Africa*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/8999319?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15621133


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15651987


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stellenbosch • Cap-Occidental*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15652208


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16347239


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Knysna• Cap-Occidental*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12134247?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12980771


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12134195


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dragons back*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/14758498


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/84607187


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/11478111


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Afrique du Sud • Cap-Occidental
Prins Albert*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/11478031


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/96300853


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/65594809


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parc national Namaqua, south Africa*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/101087494?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/79436665


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/80435797


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wildflowers in the Kamiesberg Mountains. S.A*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/80435847


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cap-du-Nord
Calvinia*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/80436461


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spring flowers Kamieskroon Namaqualand South Africa
*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/82139306?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Garden of Eden*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/25833425?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ethiopia*


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Simien mountains - Ethiopia*


Simien Mountains by JohnMawer, on Flickr


Simien Mountains by JohnMawer, on Flickr


Simien Mountains by JohnMawer, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lake Wenchi - Ethiopia*


Wenchi34 by Niall Crotty, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Tigray*


Tigray Morning, Ethiopia by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sanetti Plateau*


Sanetti Plateau, Ethiopia by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bale mountains - Ethiopia*


0000256 by Ethiopian Wolf Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ethiopia*

Next page...


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Blue Nile falls - Ethiopia*


Blue Nile Waterfalls by tatlmt, on Flickr


Blue Nile Falls by Dia khalil, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ethiopia...*


Landscape by tatlmt, on Flickr


Simien National Park by tatlmt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*National Women's Memorial. South-Africa*










by bernyz


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tulbagh• Cap-Occidental
Velddrif*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/62092174?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Johannesburg*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/8078797?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Carlton Centre Mall *Marshalltown, Johannesburg*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/8078714


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Garden Court Sandton, Johannesburg*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13225112?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nelson Mandela Bronze Statue*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/14463565


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Botswana*


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8173/8024193492_5e20b39043_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7285/8742916403_f3cf94c3ff_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2843/9583733316_f550b46f70_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5486/10099461683_a23c6cd71c_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2384/2145175441_9d7d161ac4_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6211/6353809167_d4d9d40cb2_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2806/9787789821_4b677ac609_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2384/2145175441_9d7d161ac4_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7371/9580784377_2b480cb7bb_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4009/4173418025_b636eaf718_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2712/4173403317_9dfc5b09c7_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2575/4173381641_2de44e7576_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Zimbabwe*









http://www.oocities.org/theotsokota/zimafique.gif


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://michaelzphoto.smugmug.com/Travel/Zimbabwe/i-HgTjGj5/0/XL/Zimbabwe-027-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://emirsky.smugmug.com/Travel/A...i-7trjQMQ/1/XL/_D039088 Victoria Falls-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://emirsky.smugmug.com/Travel/A...i-4Mbjz97/1/XL/_D039084 Victoria Falls-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://emirsky.smugmug.com/Travel/A...i-gj9cDcc/1/XL/_D039154 Victoria Falls-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://chriswatson.smugmug.com/Travel/Zimbabwe-2007/i-XVjS3wv/0/X2/DSCN0003-X2.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://chriswatson.smugmug.com/Travel/Zimbabwe-2007/i-V8NbQF2/0/X2/DSCN1577-X2.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://chriswatson.smugmug.com/Travel/Zimbabwe-2007/i-ZSnPPPh/0/X2/DSCN1578-X2.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://chriswatson.smugmug.com/Travel/Zimbabwe-2007/i-cW3tkwB/0/X2/DSCN1583-X2.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://chriswatson.smugmug.com/Travel/Zimbabwe-2007/i-BHXHqmW/0/X2/DSCN1585-X2.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://chriswatson.smugmug.com/Travel/Zimbabwe-2007/i-7BxMpz9/0/X2/DSC_0011-X2.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://emirsky.smugmug.com/Travel/A...L/_D038840 Sunset on the Zambezi River-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://omesh.smugmug.com/Vacation/South-Africa/Zimbabwe/i-HbpPNZJ/0/XL/P1010125-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://omesh.smugmug.com/Vacation/South-Africa/Zimbabwe/i-SqjJLn6/0/XL/P1010113-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://markuswinter.smugmug.com/Tra...wana-Safari-2012/i-c5d9z2J/0/L/_DSC0076-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://internaut.smugmug.com/Busine...0/L/Harare 041 - 2009-11-28 at 11-22-39-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://internaut.smugmug.com/Business/Harare-Trip-December-2010/i-ThQS4k8/0/L/PC110779-L.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

With return Rain Drops. I think everyone is happy with your photos  I'm glad to see you again

*Kenia *










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1664859/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Below Ritchie Falls • Namibie
Karas*










by Jaco Strydom


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ngamiland East*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27383110?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/11961095


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.vacancesvuesdublog.fr/divers/decouverte-botswana/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ngamiland West*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/65473695?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.vacancesvuesdublog.fr/wp-content/uploads/Botswana.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.vacancesvuesdublog.fr/divers/decouverte-botswana/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kamanjab.Namibia*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/67913515?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/67913784


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cheetahs at Otjitotongwe Farm• Namibie*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/50945992?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etosha*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4896737?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Independence Memorial Museum, Windhoek*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/90508748?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Christchurch Windhoek *










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/90508823?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Windhoek*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/545487?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2462124


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Durban • KwaZulu-Natal • South Africa*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9413902?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10498706?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29962100?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/32970673


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/8489800?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/65213699


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7933524?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7932675


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12980169


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2166416?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/35234788?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Lake Victoria and sorrounding areas*

Mwanza, Entebbe, Kisumu port cities.


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Mwanza*









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2679/4324351947_a0e6c88f24_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2353/2204048148_77089950c5_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5339/8764550111_f1c16729a2_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2718/4502658114_b733691645_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4068/4502659054_c2df43cea9_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4007/4502656254_bd5eb1eed6_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2802/4017074183_322e90664c_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8186/8094539724_5bc89ed28a_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://jaybees.smugmug.com/Travel/Tanzania/Sengerema-and-Mwanza/i-DrfCZLh/0/L/P1000477-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7370/10062528354_d51c6ea4a8_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_GdIqpHWL2...nAWeChmeI/s1600/KIKWETE+CAMPAIGN+2010+150.JPG


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Entebbe*









http://karenanddeon.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/entebbe-aerial.jpg









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5456/9018059588_9e9c01fb22_c.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/51014904.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3213/5829889318_ac18cc1951_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2346/2240767087_8af0c35470_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8363/8300415663_1d909de21a_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://theskeez.smugmug.com/Military/Uganda/i-hvQSRt4/0/XL/100_0563-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3460/3285128559_c1476c275a_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5150/5581892769_9eafb93aca_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8211/8306546382_1b1b299004_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Kisumu*









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7059/6827539128_2b2bd0a903_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7459/8756758319_f4ef7c782c_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/69/Kisumu_shore.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Democratic Republic Congo-DRC.*

Formely Zaire..a very beautiful country, with beautiful people and abundant mineral wealth but when you read about its history, you end up in tears 









http://www.pickatrail.com/jupiter/location/africa/map/democratic_republic_congo.gif

anyway I have faith that it will pick itself out together real soon and start moving forward. It cant be down forever. :cheers:


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8040/8002515360_d117de542b_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8322/8002512315_22416d3382_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8328/8122501486_b8068e08e7_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5214/5528920321_e18ac3e047_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6041/6850944106_f3163429f6_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5135/5529529256_0591fb41b7_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1002/5190973248_a56544bce3_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5509/11226220373_a00f4e9278_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2866/11226125474_23118c9798_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3740/10018633574_076926c7cd_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/20/71776150_0efa212aa6_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm7.staticflickr.com/6080/6130325809_360366ede7_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/562316_630770880281797_967038402_n.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://i55.tinypic.com/1pax5e.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5020/5547396183_387f831f7f_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://davidluck.smugmug.com/Nature/Congo-Odzala/i-JZPLQkc/0/XL/David Luck Congo 2012-98-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://tourettefishing.smugmug.com/Other/Congo-Selection-for-WADE/i-sP6TbBP/0/L/_MG_5677-L.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5102/5625223104_555815e7a3_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/160/436306113_6516b30e62_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5011/5504980645_b78305b565_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Congo Music*

Congo music is the most popular foreign music in East Africa especially Tanzania and Kenya. I love listening to this back home.

Here is one of the playlist


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

So far I have posted pictures from South Africa, Lesotho, Swaziland, Namibia, Zambia, Botswana, Zimbabwe, Malawi, DRC, Mauritania, Mozambique (11). Hopefully I shall post all 54 before the mid-July.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Equatorial Guinea*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/5501156?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Carlos de Luba*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16143496


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malabo*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16143932


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16144048


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Carlos de Luba*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16144170


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16140903


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malabo*



















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16142906


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5137/5471858297_eaf199022f_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5212/5471858761_d9ddbea3b4_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://tmsruge.smugmug.com/Project-...nvestment/i-6gctStk/0/XL/rwanda_2008_3-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://tmsruge.smugmug.com/Project-...nvestment/i-vKgmMQR/0/XL/rwanda_2008_7-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5092/5471857605_962650d722_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5016/5472450494_85382f36ee_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8366/8527743498_87d53048f3_z.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8244/8527742870_3e4184d3e0_z.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8511/8526628277_c8e052231c_z.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5058/5483157604_4b85e917f5_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4043/4536781247_8f034bb04e_z.jpg









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4057/4536782775_95497db434_z.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4057/4537447820_8fb8660977_z.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2719/4536814767_42cb66334f_z.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5014/5471857837_b0976853b6_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5058/5471857759_2a7581cdba_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5060/5472452416_4773b522c1_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5051/5471860521_6bab3c55c6_b.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Libya*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leptis Magna: The head of Medusa (the Severan Forum)*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6284820?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6869060


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6869239


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6284241?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6281192


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7158/6486846227_a60a9d33ca_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7020/6486869407_d657396534_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7158/6486846227_a60a9d33ca_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7031/6486840553_584af7d27c_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7170/6486841169_1454f21d71_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8317/7961422602_ec4f4b1f24_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7001/6486845673_05b955a1fc_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7166/6486841593_c65c93da9c_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7149/6486914743_fa659b1a9a_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7028/6486880797_af7f144851_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7013/6486893147_3aa1327b1f_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7008/6486895739_fef9405e19_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3211/3290201430_ff99e2a838_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3433/3236322162_910d879886_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7033/6486911121_b80af1b2d7_b.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Al Djoufrah• Libye*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6486767?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/49167173?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/49167524


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ad Dirsiyah*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6880175?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6880185


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/48969428


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/35777760


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Samburu• Kenya*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/24814759?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baringo*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/11158866?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Narok Talek*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/624793?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Topi in Talek, Kenya*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/8836820


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kenya*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...183.1073741833.368215143191324&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...183.1073741833.368215143191324&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...183.1073741833.368215143191324&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...183.1073741833.368215143191324&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...183.1073741833.368215143191324&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...183.1073741833.368215143191324&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...183.1073741833.368215143191324&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...183.1073741833.368215143191324&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...183.1073741833.368215143191324&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...183.1073741833.368215143191324&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...183.1073741833.368215143191324&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

:lol:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...183.1073741833.368215143191324&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...183.1073741833.368215143191324&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kruger Park• Limpopo-South Africa*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13490710?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/50930019


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/60947897


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Duiwelskloof*





































http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7810339


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kruger Park*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/35289167?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/20339362


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21941654


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/50592095


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/50539822


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tunisie*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ajim*





















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/60906041?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Douz*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/43113891?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1119832


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10390366


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sousse*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/43113895


----------



## The-s (Mar 25, 2012)

@ Boyshow, thanks for all the share !! :cheers:

if you're gonna post some more of Tunisia, there is a nice place called "Ain draham"


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/44696280


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sousse*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/85008310?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18578392


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/23907538


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

The-s said:


> @ Boyshow, thanks for all the share !! :cheers:
> 
> if you're gonna post some more of Tunisia, there is a nice place called "Ain draham"


Thank you The-s :cheers:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/17930851


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/5642073


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18279302


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ain Draham*





































http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4509865


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/66382899?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amdoun*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/66382875


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/89534414


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fernana*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/66382825


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Kenya*


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2815/9564233120_686866506b_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6181/6086187808_c623ef1145_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4112/4999535615_dbf10809b0_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4106/5000139144_78361922c7_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6138/6005072758_0648170b36_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4108/4980123796_ef723fc187_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8498/8339369340_8cc4d6d0b3_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3695/8795859420_1f6fe9f59c_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5206/5376811345_19abfb9627_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4043/4517274010_c6e668bb91_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2620/3785477679_2d8be1956b_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5099/5412789480_05a51075d9_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4064/5162424428_037ac8001a_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5086/5215083379_8b05eefc2e_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3780/9520010825_5f78a3d5c9_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2783/4297446854_cefdfc045b_b.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tunis• Tunisie *










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/64904097?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7471700


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1118897


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/83968


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1893868?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/798653?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mornag • Tunisie* 










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/22108905?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/50139844


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/40826001


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tunis*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/41033217


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tataouine North• Tunisie*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/83274925?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/83274955


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/83274934


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Guermassa*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/83275012


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ksar Hadada*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/83275098


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tabarka*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...706.1073741864.460468827302056&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...706.1073741864.460468827302056&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*SIDI BOU SAID*



















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...968.1073741855.460468827302056&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...968.1073741855.460468827302056&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...968.1073741855.460468827302056&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...663.1073741846.460468827302056&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...663.1073741846.460468827302056&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...663.1073741846.460468827302056&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...663.1073741846.460468827302056&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...663.1073741846.460468827302056&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...663.1073741846.460468827302056&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...031.1073741843.460468827302056&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...031.1073741843.460468827302056&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...031.1073741843.460468827302056&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...950.1073741827.460468827302056&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...950.1073741827.460468827302056&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piet Retief-South Africa*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15643411?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ermelo*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/87999790?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mbombela*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/48980376?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sun City-South Africa*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/48980405


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1111068


----------



## greekalmost (Jan 28, 2012)

Beautiful !^^


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kruger Park*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2893315?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mbombela • Mpumalanga-south Africa*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16305117?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10771157


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10771163


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10771159


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10771150


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nelspruit*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/8888263?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/11257939?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Uganda*


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6208/6055441221_bf6f926765_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4050/4427433244_ac91463532_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5128/5226283007_714e400a44_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5088/5226283257_69418ded1d_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6074/6109386407_e6cd0a406f_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6169/6220849016_207e496a99_b.jpg


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Somewhere in Egypt*


<<Above & Beyond>> por JerryBay, no Flickr


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5201/5226869858_0998bd2d0d_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5169/5226870404_22a451d03a_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5248/5231795125_3d4daa8a2b_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5047/5226233025_22c121b0e2_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://debzphotos.smugmug.com/Uganda-Africa/i-Xg2PJk8/0/X2/IMG_0144-X2.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://brodiehenry.smugmug.com/Trav...-Uganda-13/i-6WvMcnx/0/XL/BHenry_26787-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://jacobmccormick.smugmug.com/Uganda/Uganda/i-7Vnm2QC/0/XL/Tree_NoBorder-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://jacobmccormick.smugmug.com/Uganda/Uganda/i-9jsm3BS/0/XL/CrossTheNile_NoBorder-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://jacobmccormick.smugmug.com/Uganda/Uganda/i-LVQsBQ2/0/XL/TheFalls_NoBorder-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://jacobmccormick.smugmug.com/Uganda/Uganda/i-GcTSz2Z/0/XL/TwinFalls_NoBorder-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://jacobmccormick.smugmug.com/Uganda/Uganda/i-W4mFX3Q/0/XL/StaryTree-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://adamriddellphotography.smugm.../Bwindi Impenetrable National Park-134-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://adamriddellphotography.smugm...hison-Kidepo/i-RkRHfvJ/0/XL/Kidepo-114-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://atlantawahine.smugmug.com/Af...nksgiving-2010/i-hWcCNmb/0/XL/IMGP8275-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://atlantawahine.smugmug.com/Af...nksgiving-2010/i-JR2nFbS/0/XL/IMGP8276-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://atlantawahine.smugmug.com/Af...nksgiving-2010/i-KSw97Ng/0/XL/IMGP8291-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://atlantawahine.smugmug.com/Af...nksgiving-2010/i-qjCrvdT/0/XL/IMGP8407-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://atlantawahine.smugmug.com/Af...nksgiving-2010/i-CsBNtSJ/0/XL/IMGP8400-XL.jpg









http://atlantawahine.smugmug.com/Af...nksgiving-2010/i-2dNSWnL/0/XL/IMGP8427-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://atlantawahine.smugmug.com/Af...nksgiving-2010/i-SW8WNDZ/0/XL/IMGP8454-XL.jpg









http://atlantawahine.smugmug.com/Af...nksgiving-2010/i-dmr3FpX/0/XL/IMGP8449-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://atlantawahine.smugmug.com/Af...nksgiving-2010/i-Z2VDnn4/0/XL/IMGP8453-XL.jpg









http://atlantawahine.smugmug.com/Af...nksgiving-2010/i-bpNdzbP/0/XL/IMGP8461-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://atlantawahine.smugmug.com/Af...nksgiving-2010/i-TP6kCcg/0/XL/IMGP8479-XL.jpg









http://atlantawahine.smugmug.com/Af...nksgiving-2010/i-mXB734n/0/XL/IMGP8496-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://atlantawahine.smugmug.com/Af...nksgiving-2010/i-d7dWHZ6/0/XL/IMGP8611-XL.jpg









http://atlantawahine.smugmug.com/Af...nksgiving-2010/i-qjFhHmf/0/XL/IMGP8607-XL.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3442689?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26457707?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26457820


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mt. Kenya*










http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/3


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/3


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/3


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rusinga Island Lake Victoria*










http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/3


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*MOMBASA*










http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/3


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/4


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/4


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/4


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kenya's Lakeside City of Kisumu*



















http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/4


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The magnificent Mt Kenya*



















http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/4


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/4


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nairobi*










http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/4


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/4


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/4


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Rwanda*


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5127/5226825498_1a6d9ac1f9_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4105/5005574674_19dd661021_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4110/4980871518_1253a9d6d3_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4150/4980871204_d4e2e4a95d_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4129/4980266257_a06e7e74e2_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5050/5226825992_b738a0f357_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5205/5226826450_a9a739a443_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4083/4980871974_d9012eccc4_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4103/5005576086_4fcdb3880e_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4083/4981033290_5ea7b898f3_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4129/4981032818_e356823747_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5205/5226229665_30767a06d8_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5281/5226825090_efcc51ca1f_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/205/492783064_ea1bedb794_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1403/5183846510_693f10f158_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6114/6214153293_672b35b9e1_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5243/5237421259_8f77e19d26_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5005/5238007894_a73ca0229e_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5005/5238007894_a73ca0229e_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3270/2357401629_80874b15ba_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3636/3564813409_8c8d674ee2_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2256/3564811545_1f19387685_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4091/4844446125_138dd03189_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8473/8365409822_0ebcf2e834_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5287/5226887816_cc94d19f62_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5005/5226293197_e12ab73709_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5049/5226292481_b9d80c024a_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5045/5226887994_528e1ee225_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5002/5226292355_e9a3a4fe27_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2749/4333553138_8f141c7c5f_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2256/3564811545_1f19387685_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4035/4550264739_76ac7c4f22_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2512/3829453479_a63f33b70c_b.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nairobi, Kenya*










http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/5#1614771


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/7


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/7


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/7


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/7


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nakuru lake *










http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/7


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/7


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/7


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nairobi*





































http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/7


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Ouagadougou*









http://static.lonelyplanet.com/worldguide/images/BN17636_6.jpg

*Mombasa*









http://cache.virtualtourist.com/3546733-mombasa_tusks-Mombasa.jpg

*Nairobi*









http://escoteirosdopadre.files.wordpress.com/2007/10/giraffe_nairobi_natl_park.jpg

*In Kenya, giraffes are tall as skyscrapers* :lol:​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nairobi*























































http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/8


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/9


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/9


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/10


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/11


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/11


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ngong race course Nairobi*










http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/13


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nairobi streets*




























http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/13


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/13


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/13


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rift valley volcano*










http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/13


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*tsavo west national park *



















http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/13


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nairobi *














































http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/15


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/16


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*MOMBASA *























































http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/16


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Angel's Bay Resort- Malindi, Coast Province. Kenya*









































































http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/17


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/17


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Diani Beach Resort- Mombasa.*










http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/17


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nairobi*









































































http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/17


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7169/6491740539_50915c7516_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7174/6491751493_7b376b18c9_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8457/7962501630_2e0d065395_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3090/3137437344_83367458b7_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3714/9559908977_58b8ffb580_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7031/6491745019_aa048f3e77_b.jpg

one hell of a outta this world country :runaway:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Rain Drops said:


> http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3784/11042926385_af508aec0b_b.jpg


^^ That's the beautiful Lake Assal, part of the Rift Valley, no matter how small, it's the beginning of a future ocean. :yes:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chipinge • Manicaland• Zimbabwe*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/8892995?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chimanimani*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1184839&page=93


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/8893037


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sanyatwe*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/38012530?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/48661719?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9200154


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beitbridge • Matabeleland-Sud*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16373495?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16403427


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Boyshow said:


> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/48661719?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


Beautiful waterfall..the world is a beautiful place  :cheers:

_But humans are sh!t_


----------



## The-s (Mar 25, 2012)

^^ 

Indeed, what an awesome place !


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nairobi, Kenya*





































http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/18


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/18


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/18


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/18


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/18


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/18


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mombasa*










http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/18


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kunene • Namibie*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2917361?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/60216858


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/46462827


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/60216907


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/54428500


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=15571671&order=date_desc&user=1383418


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/14691648?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/55269616


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9899765?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9899743


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9899757


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/46459690


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

next page..


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah next page


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee next page.


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah next page.


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://suetrue.smugmug.com/Travel/Ethiopia12/i-Kc9xgBp/0/XL/Ethiopia12FiftyFav-15-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://suetrue.smugmug.com/Travel/Ethiopia12/i-JS2rmmG/0/XL/Ethiopia12FiftyFav-34-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://suetrue.smugmug.com/Travel/Ethiopia12/i-MjH8dVM/0/XL/Ethiopia12FiftyFav-35-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://suetrue.smugmug.com/Travel/Ethiopia12/i-dNLswJ7/0/XL/Ethiopia12FiftyFav-31-XL.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/t1/425909_10151416807019398_948257331_n.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/63714137.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kenya*










https://www.facebook.com/KenyaWildl...96213227903/10151642212707904/?type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/KenyaWildl...96213227903/10151500639452904/?type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/KenyaWildl...96213227903/10151236899702904/?type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/KenyaWildl...96213227903/10151167386297904/?type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/KenyaWildl...96213227903/10151046340917904/?type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/KenyaWildl...96213227903/10150645910367904/?type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Erongo• Namibie*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27736231?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6805870


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hardap*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6805879


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7614622


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16504478


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nairobi-kenya*





































http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/19


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1184839&page=97


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/19


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*kakamega rain forest*





































http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/22


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Boyshow said:


> http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/22


These days I ate for the first time grapes imported from South Africa and I was surprised to notice for the first time grapes (or generally fruits) from outside Romania as tasteful as ours. I guess this is either because African soil, similar to Romania, haven't been treated so heavily with chemicals or is some sort of high fertility in that part of Africa and in Romania, combined with proper climate.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Kenya*






















































































































https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...861.1073741838.368215143191324&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nairobi*





































http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/23


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/23


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/24


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.nairaland.com/51356/nairobi-photos-kenya-beautiful-east/25


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Algiers, Algeria.*









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2885/11511233174_efe53a63e8_b.jpg









http://i42.servimg.com/u/f42/11/42/10/94/124.jpg









https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1535729_10200797299849359_1047212491_n.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t31/1506324_639230766136777_1610656243_o.jpg









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5504/11875145963_82171acf2e_b.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2834/11732335484_8946085ec2_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7321/12865350773_16eeb7c762_b.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7369/12695304243_016b2681f6_b.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2806/12694131765_49511a4926_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1002576_436143983168456_1446006383_n.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7458/11333729716_cb45ab05bc_b.jpg









https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/665792_244460172346045_1931867524_o.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5512/10971642344_760d4a6b56_b.jpg









https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/1470315_10151877249136819_1528289766_n.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8513/8522377396_9b7f29d9d3_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1378736_219385464893679_1412577516_n.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2891/11506338133_5716f698cd_b.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2855/11517618455_9b5fa7c46a_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5472/10081424213_2b03673878_b.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3744/10081403506_88707ea5a3_b.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2888/10817957794_ac75d32e74_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3745/10845129534_fbfc01cc7e_b.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3764/11013148815_68aac4fc35_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8321/8012331769_afb241c665_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5217/5385641348_8ac4c77572_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8393/8899922297_619ea1b443_b.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2530/3970997499_0ba49a175d_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5087/5250639031_3bf96dc452_b.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3712/11252436734_d88909840a_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/6967/p1000578r.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3312/5731381028_22909b4f73_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5290/5304476866_b3899a99c7_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5045/5380270288_1689693f91_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1118/5101011580_4d0d587164_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

UNITARY CONSTITUTIONAL REPUBLIC OF TANZANIA

*DAR ES SALAAM*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=620096021392809&set=p.620096021392809&type=1&theater


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Tunisia*


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8207/8242069374_591f7f8e91_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8070/8241021495_7b9e4feda8_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8206/8242087612_a407e1a96e_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3056/3050171952_7fd6532a15_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3526/3187289247_a370a7dea4_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/24/51867314_55cc9e0f9f_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3285/3004407389_65cf875498_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3168/3005238142_95397b9707_b.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Maroc*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13519515135/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13523734484/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Casablanca*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mesrargraph/8579117319/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mesrargraph/11721823784/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mesrargraph/11722228316/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mesrargraph/11862937435/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mesrargraph/11870741046/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mesrargraph/11870138664/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mesrargraph/11870740666/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/johanversteeg/13353386984/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/johanversteeg/13352960095/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/johanversteeg/13354453153/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/johanversteeg/13354221645/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12933164905/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sariimy/8802447869/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sariimy/12841119115/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rabat*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/42057191?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/42057179


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2749380


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/92665922?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fès*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/92259193


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/88783523


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/5245017


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/34898468


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/garethbeynon/13600885264/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/baronreznik/13613579545/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/savoche/11408822114/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/savoche/11276036863/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/baronreznik/13260980783/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13355924383/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13356101115/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jm-joseph/13410183853/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South-Africa*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Great work, mate.

Really beautiful pictures..I love cheetahs, especially baby cheetahs. :cheers:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South-Africa*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Stawero45 (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice shots ! beautiful pictures


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Stawero45 said:


> Nice shots ! beautiful pictures


Thank you :cheers:


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Boyshow said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


King of the Jungle? :lol:


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Gabon*


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1064/1197973926_fee9e7b8c0_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4025/4585407276_9a514c5ccd_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2358/1795078978_fe90b5f029_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm7.staticflickr.com/6083/6095689011_738878aa28_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7098/7159761421_39d27b2edb_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8020/7162794759_d668b8eaca_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7239/7162843939_472b6fccec_b.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59677636.46947.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zanzibar-Tanzania*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/tootpics/13883474476/sizes/l/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tootpics/13906651293/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tootpics/13906600245/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tootpics/13883482951/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tootpics/13771445684/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tootpics/13771415534/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tootpics/13721703253/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tootpics/13721705673/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tootpics/13722063354/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tootpics/13721712403/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tootpics/13722067994/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tootpics/13721619115/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tootpics/13721624883/in/photostream/


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

*Lake Naivasha*


«бакланы» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zanzibar*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/foto_fabry/8357226695/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/christian_philippe/11717443096/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/christian_philippe/11858993654/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/christian_philippe/11858989924/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/plaudy/10593692726/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

«пейзаж с леопардом» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

«Накуру. Вид из Lake nakuru Lodge» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

«Бегемотово пастбище» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Sierra Leone*


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7022/6828322901_89968aa7a5_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7017/6824987721_55910d32b8_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4146/5078560472_059b4e77a8_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7258/7003917056_1ef5329a8b_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7139/7003917786_215226f1b3_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7058/7150010363_c541ef4ed9_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Freetown..the capital. 









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7137/7003920506_7619d61600_b.jpg









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7160/6818632627_68c74b3d8f_b.jpg









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7025/6818689855_a4487ce9ca_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5466/7003917406_a67fa5c6c5_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7014/6824906107_ca74a0de98_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7024/6817961375_78db890ab0_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7165/6824784937_e8e8d3a958_b.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...32071571.70552.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...32071571.70552.163081187090130&type=3&theater


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

*Tanzania*

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kirill-trubitsyn/view/768461/


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

*Tanzania*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kirill-trubitsyn/view/768435/


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

*Tanzania*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kirill-trubitsyn/view/767627/


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

*Namibia*


«Дюна 45 ранним утром.» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

*Namibia*


«Пустыня Намиб.» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mozambique*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mocambique/11137155354/sizes/l/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mocambique/10839924476/sizes/l/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cuamba Mountain*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13933404763/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13273368883/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13032951435/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Windhoek, Namibia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/447[email protected]/13355924383/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13356396163/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13356284293/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13346576104/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11869569374/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11869397583/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jrhonj/11859216666/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ezibiso/8589056542/in/pool-windhoek/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rwanda*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13722994084/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12766571804/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12768449863/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12768747894/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12768300795/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/stevegroganphotography/12318359873/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9630506552/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/fotografia79/9716973306/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/solino/9320930295/in/pool-rwanda/


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

*Botswana*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/artamonoff2009/view/742162/


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

*Botswana*


«На тропе» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

*Namibia*


«Эльдорадо» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

*Namibia*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/artamonoff2009/view/729404/


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

*Namibia*


«Пешеходы» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*RWANDA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/solino/9320860791/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ivandupont/6038402848/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/fotografia79/8488635889/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/adamcohn/5532832437/in/pool-rwanda/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/fotografia79/8280285599/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hebahkhan/7998357939/in/pool-rwanda/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/oriwia/5328798499/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/oriwia/5329395176/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/adamcohn/6535594735/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/adamcohn/6335744877/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/adamcohn/6335738297/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/adamcohn/6336482476/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/adamcohn/6335722669/in/pool-rwanda/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/adamcohn/6311042523/in/pool-rwanda/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ivandupont/5969222291/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/3272325773...0.1398962107./593545367399534/?type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/3272325773...7232577364149/367290503358356/?type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/3272325773...7232577364149/600466813374056/?type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/3272325773...7232577364149/431222896965116/?type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/3272325773...7232577364149/374367942650612/?type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/3272325773...7232577364149/374367232650683/?type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/3272325773...7232577364149/368255259928547/?type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.352177341536339.84685.327232577364149&type=3


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/3272325773...7232577364149/360759197344820/?type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...090130.-2207520000.1399032665.&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...090130.-2207520000.1399032665.&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tags/uganda/?page=2


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tags/uganda/?page=4


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13916793447/sizes/l/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tags/uganda/?page=5


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Djibouti*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/artwofr/12539237185/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/artwofr/9638661692/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/miguou23000/10248514934/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kakna/8708513100/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kakna/8600104956/in/pool-djibouti/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kakna/8609538920/in/pool-djibouti/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tarekcharara/6268189823/sizes/l/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ejiii/396794401/sizes/o/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zambia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/savoche/13519844573/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/chrispenfold/13294755664/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/chrispenfold/13174783873/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/chrispenfold/13174930284/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/chrispenfold/13174933634/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/chrispenfold/13153484934/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/chrispenfold/13133354675/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/oarranzli/13010761485/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/chrispenfold/13114114974/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/chrispenfold/13114118604/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/chrispenfold/13017427393/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*ZAMBIA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/chrispenfold/13017650394/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/chrispenfold/13017430303/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/djbadjongwe/8901242483/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/nvoaden/8674740045/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/djbadjongwe/8645168322/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/bybmedia/8455653010/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/bybmedia/8455652250/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8445217394/in/[email protected]/


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

*Kenya*









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/petr-vorotnikoff/view/878832


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/petr-vorotnikoff/view/878834


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*ZAMBIA*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8442524644/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5328234796/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8040194857/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rikko77/7931009656/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rikko77/7923220756/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rikko77/7902556366/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rikko77/7896006974/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/a_mibe/6806097450/in/[email protected]/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Boyshow said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/rikko77/7923220756/in/[email protected]/


wonderful! beautiful lions! :cheers:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*ZAMBIA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ramonaflip/5676588207/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ramonaflip/5565974780/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/bybmedia/5488962303/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/bybmedia/5489560068/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/klaasdeboer/850113621/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesrannoch/4535223692/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/timlw/4268297712/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

*Namibia*









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tomgem-plus/view/863582


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

*Namibia*









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tomgem-plus/view/863593


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*JOANNESBOURG. SOUTH AFRICA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/burnsrado/14163767042/sizes/l/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/burnsrado/13979865770/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/burnsrado/14163750542/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/burnsrado/14166481825/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/burnsrado/14163170911/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/burnsrado/13979822350/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/burnsrado/13979823360/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/burnsrado/13979820917/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/roagraffiti/9619130121/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/onke/13958373575/in/pool-johannesburg/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/onke/13958361745/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/saaleha/13692445683/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13431038035/in/pool-johannesburg/


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

*Namibia*









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tomgem-plus/view/864662


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

*Namibia*









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tomgem-plus/view/864659


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

*Namibia*









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tomgem-plus/view/864657


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

*Republic of South Africa*









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dmitrybalakirev/view/946844


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

*Republic of South Africa*









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dmitrybalakirev/view/946846


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

*Republic of South Africa*









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dmitrybalakirev/view/946819


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

*Republic of South Africa*









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dmitrybalakirev/view/946833


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mbombela (Nelspruit)-South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/arnolouise/4884589899/sizes/l/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/arnolouise/4886082302/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11406457625/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11285879346/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/martin_heigan/2625986492/sizes/o/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://flickrhivemind.net/Tags/nelspruit/Interesting


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/martin_heigan/561323288/sizes/o/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://flickrhivemind.net/Tags/nelspruit/Interesting


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/martin_heigan/2093426943/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/martin_heigan/3298341910/sizes/o/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/martin_heigan/3301420514/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/martin_heigan/1578854200/sizes/o/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/martin_heigan/321390645/sizes/o/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/martin_heigan/3303146203/sizes/o/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/martin_heigan/1678416678/sizes/o/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://flickrhivemind.net/Tags/nelspruit/Interesting


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6446592619/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6014002901/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/martin_heigan/3567430325/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hannes_steyn/2650227331/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6017196077/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6226032251/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6244142654/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blyde River Canyon - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2418540104/sizes/l/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valley of Desolation - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2417725127/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tsitsikamma Estuary - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2417725465/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sudwala Caves - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2417725725/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View from White River - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2417726091/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Table Mountain from Blouberg - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/3609949385/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Royal Bafokeng - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/3669857938/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Loftus picture - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/3669050417/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ellis Park Stadium - Aerial shot*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/3669057531/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*2010 FIFA World Cup - Nelson Mandela Bay Stadium - Port Elizabeth, South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/3669158919/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mandela Day 2009 - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/3729197976/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abseiling - Matroosberg - Western Cape, South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/3880647519/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hex River Valley - Western Cape, South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/3881452096/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hex River Valley - Western Cape, South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/3880658723/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huguenot Monument - Franschhoek - Western Cape, South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/3881457560/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wine Estate in Wellington - Western Cape, South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/3880688103/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Locomotive - Ashton - Western Cape, South Africa*










*Muratie Wine Estate - Cape Town, South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/3880737741/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Museum Complex - Stellenbosch, South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/3881538828/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tulbagh Landscape - Cape Town, South Africa*










*Tractor Ride Montagu - Cape Town, South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/3881566758/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chapmans Peak - Cape Town, South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/3883807046/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/3883812024/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/3883843474/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/3883060893/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/3883063755/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Karoo National Park Fossil Trail - Central Karoo, South Africa*





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/3883896932/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Lost City, Sun City - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2417724793/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blyde River Canyon - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2418540104/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Durban Beachfront - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2418539918/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kruger National Elephants - South Africa*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2417723905/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cheetah at Mala Mala Reserve - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2417723373/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fynbos - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2417723155/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fort Dunford - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2418538530/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Table Mountain - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2418536788/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sterkfontein Dam - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2417721123/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Limpopo Landscape - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2417720935/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dawn near Fouriesburg - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2417720807/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waterberg Sanctuary - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2417720585/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baobab in the Veld - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2417720413/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Farmhouse, Free State - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2418535742/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mthatha - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2417720015/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rhinos Drinking - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2417719943/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hogsback Horse Trail - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2418535382/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hartbeespoort Dam - South Africa*










*Night Drive in the Kruger - South Africa*










*Sunset at Spioenkop - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2418535014/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Whale of a Time - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2417719323/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Franschhoek - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2417719219/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rock Climbing - South Africa*










*Hot Air Ballooning - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2418534426/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pilgirm's Rest - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2417718821/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pilgrim's Rest Town - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2417718755/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Gate - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2418533744/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lithops - South Africa*










*Herd of Springbok - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2417718003/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wildebeest Headbutt - South Africa*










*Addo Elephants - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2417717713/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namaqualand, South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2418533126/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lost City Eatery, Sun City - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2417717031/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Witpoortjie Waterfall - Gauteng, South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2418532676/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Greeting Elephants - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2417716565/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isandhlwana Battlefield - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2417716235/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Drakensberg - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2418531640/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Lion in the Kapama - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2418531028/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Dutch House - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2418530898/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Knysna Heads - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2418530738/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cheetah in the Kgalagadi Transfrontier Park - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2417715013/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Richtersveld National Park - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2418530474/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Mother City - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2417714757/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Muddy Addo Elephants - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2417714645/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pilanesburg Game Drive - South Africa*










*Polokwane, Limpopo - South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/south-african-tourism/2417714241/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/welovetotravel_net/13623913683/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/welovetotravel_net/13623892245/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/welovetotravel_net/13610581563/in/pool-ghana/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

pigs, lol



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/steamengenius/11744416954/in/pool-ghana/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pkop/9655625626/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10528372454/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/joeronzio/10036087305/in/pool-ghana/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10004260224/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tjsuresh/9539263230/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tjsuresh/9536480373/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Elmina Castle (former Trade Post and Slave Castle) World Heritage Site, Ghana*














































https://www.flickr.com/photos/tjsuresh/9539315690/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/choupchoupchoup/9342747698/in/pool-ghana/


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

*Namibia*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/намиб...arch_author=amelina-katerina2011&grouping=off


http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/намиб...arch_author=amelina-katerina2011&grouping=off


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Amazing wild :cheers2:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Libya*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14098943427/in/pool-libyaflickr/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3352875153/sizes/l/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3352875159/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3352875167/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/73777735/sizes/o/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/81111944/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/gerbenversteeg/6901242834/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/gareths_pix/5145904697/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Maurice Island*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/mjcastanys/14540763026/in/pool-mauritius/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mjcastanys/14534115076/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/stuckinparadise/14526973373/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mjcastanys/14526246403/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/denislacour/14243304907/in/pool-mauritius/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mjcastanys/14404226152/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

*Windhoek road, Namibia*


Aluschka & Pietman Engagement Shoot by Lourika Reinders Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius Island*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/dbrothier/14295632394/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/dbrothier/14292799041/in/pool-mauritius/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/dbrothier/14295649174/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/buschwerk/14348398522/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/dbrothier/14283792652/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/dbrothier/14283786942/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/dbrothier/14071971134/in/pool-mauritius/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/thebastardchild/14229331083/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14185979211/in/pool-mauritius/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14167453133/in/pool-mauritius/


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

Namibia









http://loveopium.ru/content/2014/06/ng/19s.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius Island*











https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14147563684/in/pool-mauritius/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14144491372/in/pool-mauritius/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13960762118/in/pool-mauritius/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/denislacour/14093808802/in/pool-mauritius/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/denislacour/13901702389/in/pool-mauritius/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/dbrothier/4142816161/in/pool-mauritius/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*NAMIBIA*











https://www.flickr.com/photos/zaragoza/4274700857/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/zaragoza/4274739085/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/palrom/4435561275/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/palrom/4435574007/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/palrom/4435551427/in/pool-grupocompacto/


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*African Cities:*

Cape Town:








https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5595/14025599959_f3945bceaf_h.jpg









https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5523/14189126356_4805f09847_h.jpg









https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2927/14547429466_ff0f6398a7_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Durban:








http://saia.org.za/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/a1.png


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Luanda:








https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2896/14489192933_0a7f5aeba7_b.jpg









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7343/14193239211_962ddb0c00_b.jpg









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7328/13751466463_78b66fb8c7_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Nairobi:








http://i.picresize.com/images/2014/07/11/tUbWn.jpg









http://tasteofslow.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/nairobi1.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/TNouk6e.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Kinshansa.


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Maputo:








https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hph...478_329718947182644_6870686759139847736_n.jpg









https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3740/13830645534_117e8a7f61_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Lagos:








http://i.imgur.com/FD75DKf.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Windhoek:








http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3705/12298832155_c9d7b262cd_b.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7300/11197156125_28052b19df_b.jpg









http://i43.tinypic.com/152zznl.jpg


----------



## The-s (Mar 25, 2012)

Great share guys !


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ilona_e/8638051899/in/pool-gabon_africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ilona_e/8639114340/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ilona_e/8637640008/in/pool-gabon_africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*GABON*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/ilona_e/8639124432/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ilona_e/8639124076/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ilona_e/8636556573/in/pool-gabon_africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ilona_e/8636562417/in/pool-gabon_africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ilona_e/8636514375/in/pool-gabon_africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*stade de l'Amitié Libreville*





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8303354497/in/pool-gabon_africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Swaziland*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14281636570/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hluthi Landscape Swaziland*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13892491052/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mondi Forrests Nhlangano Swaziland*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13890596606/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waterfall on the mighty Usuthu river*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13147249765/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nisela*










*Hlatikhulu Road Sign*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13077667763/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hlatikhulu view*










*Sidvokodvo en route to Nhlangano*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12989509285/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Swaziland.*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/train-pix/12121894695/in/po[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/anuppatel/9314256340/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/vaizha/8523133949/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/vaizha/8523133891/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sdgareth/8457430337/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sdgareth/6363042441/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sdgareth/6350013694/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sdgareth/6349263877/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milwane Nature Reserve*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/sdgareth/6219973446/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sdgareth/6216938090/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milwane Nature Reserve - Swaziland*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/sdgareth/6213914706/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sdgareth/6213307477/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sdgareth/6207383404/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sdgareth/6204699366/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/krabuke/6160332598/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malkern's Valley. Swaziland*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/lubinli/6015883459/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sdgareth/5868680667/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5803373916/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa*










https://www.facebook.com/AfriqueduSud/photos/pcb.749387941792782/749387341792842/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/AfriqueduSud/photos/pcb.749387941792782/749387405126169/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/AfriqueduSud/photos/pcb.749387941792782/749387441792832/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/AfriqueduSud/photos/pcb.749387941792782/749387461792830/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/AfriqueduSud/photos/pcb.749387941792782/749387558459487/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/AfriqueduSud/photos/pcb.749387941792782/749387585126151/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/AfriqueduSud/photos/pcb.749387941792782/749387511792825/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/AfriqueduSud/photos/pcb.749387941792782/749387775126132/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/AfriqueduSud/photos/pcb.749387941792782/749387808459462/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/AfriqueduSud/photos/pcb.749387941792782/749387895126120/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa*



















https://www.facebook.com/AfriqueduSud/photos/pcb.748962148502028/748961905168719/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/AfriqueduSud/photos/pcb.748962148502028/748961991835377/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/AfriqueduSud/photos/pcb.748962148502028/748962015168708/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/AfriqueduSud/photos/pcb.748962148502028/748962038502039/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/AfriqueduSud/photos/pcb.748962148502028/748962048502038/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town. South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mooi_kiekies/3656100421/sizes/l/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Flats Mountain View*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mooi_kiekies/3642685701/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The suburb of Sandvlei is adjacent to Muizenberg, False Bay, Cape Town.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mooi_kiekies/3525149756/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hout Bay Beach*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mooi_kiekies/3533301368/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waterfront, Cape Town.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mooi_kiekies/3472986686/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*tatue of General Louis Botha*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mooi_kiekies/3468052980/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Another view of the Sea point Coastline, Cape Town.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mooi_kiekies/3458968600/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Everyone's at work or school: Early morning at Milnerton Beach, Cape Town.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mooi_kiekies/3426262510/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Kalk Bay sea-wall, Cape Town.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mooi_kiekies/3401345328/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waterfront, Cape Town.*










http://flickrhivemind.net/User/Mervyn Hector/Interesting
https://www.flickr.com/photos/mooi_kiekies/3391103035/in/photostream/


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

...


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

........


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mouille Point, Cape Town. *BETTER VIEWED LARGE*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mooi_kiekies/3348895280/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mooi_kiekies/3346453840/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bloemendal Wine Estate*

]







[/url]

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mooi_kiekies/10100208496/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://flickrhivemind.net/User/Mervyn Hector/Interesting

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mooi_kiekies/8594901925/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helderberg Mountain*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mooi_kiekies/8412636695/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helderberg Nature Reserve, Cape Town, Western Cape.SA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mooi_kiekies/8380447847/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mooi_kiekies/7245148058/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mooi_kiekies/7112517201/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape of Good Hope Nature Reserve*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mooi_kiekies/7099189679/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*More Wine route 
Stellenbosch, Western Cape.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mooi_kiekies/6969603839/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mooi_kiekies/6821185200/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Naval Base at Simon's Town.SA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mooi_kiekies/6815107738/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Stellenbosch Farm 
A hot sunny day on the Cape Winelands wine route.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mooi_kiekies/6956340337/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*elgin valley-South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/randalll/14955169492/in/[email protected]


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/randalll/14952267861/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mlilwane wildlife sanctuary*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/kroon/14858943193/in/[email protected]/


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Near Mossel Bay, Cape Province, South Africa:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## hoh321 (Aug 11, 2014)

italiano_pellicano said:


> *Kenya , Diani Beach*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful ! looks like the Indian ocean.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Durban. South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mdadamia/14637695422/in/pool-durban


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paradise Valley Waterfall, Pinet own, Durban*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mdadamia/14404135557/in/pool-durban/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sossusvlei 
See large on black
Camel thorn trees about to be gobbled up by the desert sands, Namibia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4560155852/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Windhoek *
De Beers building in Windhoek, Namibia. I was told the windows are angled on purpose, with the intent to let in as much light as possible for the diamond selection process. 










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4569105400/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Desert of Namibia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4559527773/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malawi*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/pyngodan/13953756895/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zomba Plateau *
view from Zomba Plateau, Malawi



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/pyngodan/9166159006/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Victoria Water Falls *



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/pyngodan/8556272143/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Locaton : Victoria Waterfalls, Livingstone Zambia and zimbabwe*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/pyngodan/8549371116/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mosi-o-Tunya National Park*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/pyngodan/8353941536/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pyngodan/8295721855/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pyngodan/8278072517/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pyngodan/7759881822/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Victoria Water Falls*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/pyngodan/7639486146/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa*

The fynbos covered Overberg in South Africa's Western Cape.




















http://www.flickr.com/photos/mp3ief/3791819122/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa*

The view from the Fynbos suites.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mp3ief/3791817204/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mp3ief/3791814870/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa.*

Fynbos in the Overberg.




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/mp3ief/3791798546/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mp3ief/3790950859/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

N2. Major East/West Highway in the Western Cape










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mp3ief/3790868569/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mp3ief/3791657386/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mp3ief/3790839631/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mp3ief/3790839631/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mp3ief/3790833559/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Pointe. The Cape turns east here so this is not the most south western point, but it's the most spectacular.*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mp3ief/3791610512/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Terraces down the cliff to get better views. Cape of Good Hope in the background.*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/mp3ief/3791604952/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lion's Head and the 12 Apostles. Just south of Cape Town.*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mp3ief/3790770073/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa from low on Table Mountain.*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mp3ief/3791562288/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Loango - Elephant Pair *
A sneak peek to Loango National Park, Gabon, Central Africa.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9721463126


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Albert Schweitzer's 1st Hospital in Lambaréné. Gabon*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/janhamlet1/9983574256/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Libreville Beach Restaurant. Gabon*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/janhamlet1/9983648343/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ogooué River*




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/janhamlet1/9983506235/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/janhamlet1/9983498245/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ogooué River. Gabon*




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/janhamlet1/11295514435/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/janhamlet1/11313358446/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the beach at Legzira Plage near Sidi Ifni, Morocco*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/davestamboulis/7780125238/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*trekking the volcanic landscape around N'Kob in the Draa Valley of southern Morocco*










*the palmery of N'Kob in the Draa Valley of southern Morocco*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/davestamboulis/7780134884/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atlas Mountains, Morocco*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/davestamboulis/7780140572/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/davestamboulis/7780142364/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Kasbah Mosque of Marrakech, Morocco*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/davestamboulis/7780232996/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*old harbor, Porte de la Mer in the Cite Portugaise in El Jadida, Morocco*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/davestamboulis/7780307616/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*camel silhouettes on a sand dune in the Sahara near Merzouga, Erg Chebbi, Morocco*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/davestamboulis/7780327214/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palais de Kaviridjeo* 
The 16th century Palais de Kaviridjeo at Iconi on southwestern Grande Comore, Union of the Comoros, was once the seat of the Sultan of Bambao.










*Dugout Canoes *
Dugout canoes are pulled up on the beach at Iconi, the onetime capital of Grande Comore, Union of the Comoros.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/davidstanleytravel/10986054496/in/pool-comoros/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chindini Beach *
Chindini at the southern tip of Grande Comore, Union of the Comoros, has the best beach on the island. Speedboats to Moheli Island depart from the adjacent village.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/davidstanleytravel/10980754233/in/pool-comoros/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huge Baobab Tree* 
A huge baobab tree in southern Grande Comore, Union of the Comoros.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/davidstanleytravel/10970261314/in/pool-comoros/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lava Flows *
Lava flows off Mount Karthala have reached the Indian Ocean at many points on Grande Comore, Union of the Comoros.










*Chomoni Beach *
Outcrops of black lava frame a lovely white coral beach at Chomoni on the east coast of Grande Comore, Union of the Comoros.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/davidstanleytravel/10952257536/in/pool-comoros/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Highway Around Grande Comore *
This paved highway runs right around Grande Comore, Union of the Comoros.



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/davidstanleytravel/10934891926/in/pool-comoros/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Place de France* 
The Place de France with the Banque pour l'Industrie et le Commerce (BIC) is the heart of Moroni on Grande Comore, Union of the Comoros.










*Whale Watching Boat* 
A whale watching boat off Mtsambro Island, Mayotte, pauses to observe a large school of Indian Ocean dolphins.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/davidstanleytravel/10029945656/in/pool-comoros/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moya Beach *
Moya Beach on the east coast of Petite Terre, Mayotte, faces the Indian Ocean.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/davidstanleytravel/10029931635/in/pool-comoros/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dziani Lake *

Dziani Lake occupies a crater at the north end of Petite Terre, Mayotte. There's an enjoyable hiking trail around the crater.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/davidstanleytravel/10029880794/in/pool-comoros/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Indian Ocean Sunset *
The sun sets over the remote Indian Ocean island of Anjouan, Union of the Comoros.










*Ferry Gombessa *
Passengers aboard the inter-island ferry Gombessa departing Mutsamudu on Anjouan Island, Union of the Comoros.









https://www.flickr.com/photos/davidstanleytravel/9983190954/in/pool-comoros/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Village de Tsinimoichongo ( sud de la grande-Comore) 2012* 
Photo du village de Tsinimoichongo prise le mois d'aoùt 2012










*Plage de Moya*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/cleden/7138691309/in/pool-comoros/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Playa de Itsandra*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/jonacalibra/6515873521/in/pool-comoros/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Playa de Itsandra*




















https://www.flickr.com/photos/jonacalibra/6515876067/in/pool-comoros/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jonacalibra/6515882575/in/pool-comoros/


----------



## Hadrami (May 12, 2010)

*not too many pics of west-africa in here, so here comes a little bit of Senegal*
Debriefing by Vincent Saadat-Toutain, on Flickr


Ile de Gorée; Sénégal by Vincent Saadat-Toutain, on Flickr


Yellow Stone... by m4dd4m [Galsen Mode], on Flickr


Rue Vincens by jandudas, on Flickr


Senegal "Afrique" Dakar Phare by -Pixeb-, on Flickr


Senegalese on Goree Island by Yifei Loves Photos, on Flickr


Railway Station by jandudas, on Flickr


Dakar, Senegal - Downtown by Jeff Attaway, on Flickr



Dakar Goree 04 by mirkovn, on Flickr


Hotel Wassadou 06 by mirkovn, on Flickr


NGor Island 06 by mirkovn, on Flickr


Dakar 2009 by mustafaoumar, on Flickr


Time's Cafe 7AM by noodlepie, on Flickr


downtown dakar by noodlepie, on Flickr


View from our hotel - Dakar by salmakazmi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Robben Island South Africa*
Robben Island - where Nelson Mandela spent 27 years imprisoned by the apartheid regime - with Table Mountain rising in the background.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/safar...lery-south-african-tourism-72157633113582971/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria Falls Hotel *
Terrance of the iconic Victoria Falls Hotel on the* Zimbabwe* side of the falls. This legendary hotel remains a favourite among travelers, offering colonial grandeur and service.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/safariafrica/5095930273/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria Falls* 
Rainbow in the mist of Vic Falls.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/safariafrica/5096526456/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/safariafrica/5095929753/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sussi and Chuma Lodge from Zambezi River* 
A motorised boat passes a bedroom at Sanctuary Sussi and Chuma - one of our preferred lodges in Livingstone at Victoria Falls.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/safariafrica/5095929253/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sussi and Chuma Lodge Dinner *
Romantic poolside dinner on banks of Zambezi River at Sanctuary Sussi and Chuma Lodge, Livingstone, Zambia.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/safariafrica/5096525484/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rainbow over Vic Falls *
Rainbow in the mist over mighty, magnificent Victoria Falls.











https://www.flickr.com/photos/safariafrica/5096525340/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Elephant in Zambezi River *
An elephant crosses the Zambezi River with the mists of Victoria Falls rising in the dintance. The local refer to Vic Falls as the Mosi-oa-Tunya, meaning "Smoke that Thunders".










https://www.flickr.com/photos/safariafrica/5096525110/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Microlighting over Hippos in Zambezi* 
Microlight flights are one of the great ways to enjoy the falls and the Zambezi River.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/safariafrica/5096524996/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zambezi Sun Hotel *
The Zambezi Sun Hotel on the Zambia bank of the Zambezi at Livingstone just before the river plunges over the precipice. The Zambezi Sun is a middle range resort offering very good value.









https://www.flickr.com/photos/safariafrica/5096524868/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aerial View of Victoria Falls* 
Victoria Falls aerial photograph, taken on what is known as the "Flight of Angels" - an unforgettable experience that travelers can enjoy by light aircraft or microlight. The term comes from David Livingstone's famous diary entry: "Scenes so lovely must have been gazed upon by angels in flight."









https://www.flickr.com/photos/safariafrica/5096524730/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Livingstone Island *
A couple enjoy drinks on the banks of Livingstone Island, named after Richard Livingstone who first "discovered" the falls and named them after Queen Victoria.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/safariafrica/5096524496/in/photostream/


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

South Africa


http://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/kirill-trubitsyn/album/448220/view/1133291


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

South Africa


http://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/kirill-trubitsyn/album/448220/view/1133281


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Elephant on Game Drive at Tanda Tula *
Elephant on game drive at Tanda Tula, with guests in an open 4 x 4 safari vehicle.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/safariafrica/5096521090/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singita Boulders Lodge Bedroom *
A romantic dinner set for two on the patio of a suite at Singita Boulders Lodge in the Sabi Sands. Each suite has a private deck and rim flow swimming pool. Singita have won numerous international awards for their lodges.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/safariafrica/5096520924/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singita Lebombo Landscape *
*View from a bedroom at Singita Lebombo Lodge, Kruger National Park.SA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/safariafrica/5096520736/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singita Lebombo Bedroom *
View from the bedroom of a suite at Singita Lebombo Lodge, in a private concession area of the Kruger National Park.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/safariafrica/5095924061/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sundowners at Mala Mala Main Camp *
Sundowners at Mala Mala Main Camp. Sundowners is a traditional way to end each day on an African safari, when guides set up a drinks and snacks table for guests while in a beautiful spot to watch the sunset over the African bush plains.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/safariafrica/5095923803/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lions in Camp at Thornybush *
Two male lion visitors in camp at Thornybush Main Lodge.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/safariafrica/5095923155/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lions Drinking at Thornybush *
Pride of lions drinking at water edge in Thornybush Private Game Reserve.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/safariafrica/5095922949/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Thornybush Main Camp Bedroom *
Bedroom at Thornybush Main Camp in Timbavati Game Reserve.










*Leopard at Mala Mala *
Guests viewing a male leopard from game drive vhicle at Mala Mala Game Reserve in the Sabi Sands.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/safariafrica/5096518806/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tanda Tula Bedroom *
Looking into the tented bedroom at the luxury Tanda Tula Safari Camp in Timbavati Game Reserve.










*Lion in Grass *
A magnificent young male lion in the Sabi Sands. Lion are one of the Big 5 safari animals - the others are leopard, elephant, rhino and buffalo.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/safariafrica/5096518370/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*esert meets Sea near Swakopmund *
The Skeleton Coast of Namibia stretches for hundreds of kilometres north and south of Swakopmund and is where the dunes of the Namib Desert meet the Atlantic Ocean. This aerial photo was taken wile on a flying safari with Skeleton Coast Safaris. Contact us to book a fly-in tour of Namibia.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/safariafrica/5095914723/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dunescape flying over the Namib Desert *
Spectacular dune landscape photograped from the air while flying with Skeleton Coast Safaris - one of our preferred suppliers in Namibia.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/safariafrica/5095914587/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zevenwacht . South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15112428601/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town. South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/panorama_paul/2786195532/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Coming into Praia, Cape Verde*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/natakea/2998154804/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Comoros Moroni: mosque ruin *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kurlvink/1472501288/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Antanarivo is the capital city of Madagascar*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ruchbum/3653364098/in/[email protected]/


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Magic Africa....


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

BenjaminEli said:


> *Utumishi Academy*


...


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

BenjaminEli said:


> Catholic University of East Africa (CUEA),


...


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

BenjaminEli said:


> Kenya Methodist University, Meru- Eastern Province. (Posted elsewhere by Kenguy)


...


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

BenjaminEli said:


> *chuo kikuu cha Sayansi na Teknolojia cha Nelson Mandela jijini Arusha*


...


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

BenjaminEli said:


> *COLLEGE OF AFRICAN WILDLIFE MANAGEMENT ,MWEKA KILIMANJARO​*


...


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

BenjaminEli said:


> * Teachers Professional Centre in Chang`ombe, Dar es salaam*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

musiccity said:


> *Emmarentia Park*
> 
> 
> reflections of autumn by deon.odendaal, on Flickr
> ...


Johannesburg South Africa


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Johannesburg. South Africa*



briker said:


> * by aki702
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

The E.N.D said:


>


...


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

nice..


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

BenjaminEli said:


> nice..


Thank you BenjaminEli :cheers:


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

The Grand adobe mud Mosque of Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr

The Zaouia of Moulay Idriss II, the founder of Fes, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr

Grand mud mosque of Djenne at twilight - Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Don't forget to look behind you. S.A*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/hansliek/4703493425/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Green Point Stadium . SA*




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4511966820/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Twilight Cape Town. SA*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4700227298/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Maiden's Cove Tidal Pool, Camps Bay, Cape Town*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/dvdmerwe/355178029/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/dvdmerwe/355127090/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lion's Den, Disused Old Zoo, Groote Schuur Estate, Cape Town*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/dvdmerwe/355046781/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rhodes Memorial, Cape Town, South Africa - Tearoom with a View*










*Rhodes Memorial, Cape Town, South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/dvdmerwe/355045158/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Upper Cable Car Station, Table Mountain, South Africa*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/dvdmerwe/354185097/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*sunset Africa*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12187754856


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia Red Dune*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5749427781


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etosha. Namibia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2759705209/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*water hole. Etosha. Namibia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/craignos/5660451570/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etosha, Namibia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/tatyana-k/4691246052/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Little Ongava, Namibia. *

Clair on our day bed at Little Ongava.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/libyan_soup/100753250/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*White Rhino at Ongava Reserve* 

Four White Rhino in Ongava Reserve, near Etosha National Park, Namibia










https://www.flickr.com/photos/blackrockphoto/3225976445/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The take off *

Etosha - Namibia










https://www.flickr.com/photos/manginiadalberto/6885239844/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wild Beauty. Namibia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/26849...BGE-fpM7R5-fnA5dT-fmJW5p-f4b445-f3cTuc-eV311g


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sossusvlei & Little Kulala, Namibia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/danie...GE-fpM7R5-fnA5dT-fmJW5p-f4b445-f3cTuc-eV311g/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ugab Valley. Namibe*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/woert...GE-fpM7R5-fnA5dT-fmJW5p-f4b445-f3cTuc-eV311g/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia - Africa Sossusvlei - Deadvlei Southern Namib Desert-Nauklutf National Park*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/laiv/...GE-fpM7R5-fnA5dT-fmJW5p-f4b445-f3cTuc-eV311g/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Crater Lakes in the Albertine Rift of AFRICA! ♥*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/monusharmaa/8452071985/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mount Sabyinyo HIke. Rwanda*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8739057064


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Top of Peak*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/robsall/8737937549/in/photostream/


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Cape Town from Table Mountain:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View from Peak One. Rwanda*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/robsall/8737937607/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The climb to Peak Two. Rwanda*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/robsall/8739057528/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Found Him!! The Amazing Shoebill [Stork] . Rwanda*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/robsall/8737906399/in/set-72157633479449867/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Topi & Zebra. Rwanda*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/robsall/8739022790/in/set-72157633479449867/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morocco*










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...rica_Flickr_Rosino_December_2005_83965745.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kilimanjaro, and Masai villagers with animals, Kenya*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/babsphotosecosse/3442530366/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Johannesburg. South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kh-67/4082972780/in/gallery-stuckincustoms-72157628135753950/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port Elizabeth, South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/350org/5067024019/in/gallery-stuckincustoms-72157628135753950/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The race is on!*

Oudtshoorn, Western Cape, Afrique du Sud










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kh-67/2886066104/in/gallery-stuckincustoms-72157628135753950/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bourke's Luck Potholes. Limpopo. South Africa* 










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kh-67/3028025234/in/gallery-stuckincustoms-72157628135753950/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nairobi, Kenya*










http://www.nairobi.go.ke/see-nairobi


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nairobi, Kenya*










http://www.nairobi.go.ke/see-nairobi


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nairobi, Kenya*










http://www.nairobi.go.ke/see-nairobi


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nairobi, Kenya*










http://www.nairobi.go.ke/see-nairobi


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nairobi, Kenya*










http://www.nairobi.go.ke/see-nairobi


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Snowy mountain . Worcester Central, Worcester, Western Cape. RSA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kh-67/3374187162/in/gallery-stuckincustoms-72157628135753950/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montagu Pass. RSA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kh-67/3204132244/in/gallery-stuckincustoms-72157628135753950/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nairobi, Kenya*










http://www.nairobi.go.ke/see-nairobi?start=24


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

penguin colony 
*Boulders at False Bay. RSA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/vilseskogen/3017033765/in/gallery-stuckincustoms-72157628135753950/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*White Rhino 
in Kruger National Park. RSA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kh-67/2848025689/in/gallery-stuckincustoms-72157628135753950/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nairobi, Kenya*










http://www.nairobi.go.ke/see-nairobi?start=72


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lemurs *
@ Cango Crocodile and Cheetahland. RSA










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kh-67/2954716292/in/gallery-stuckincustoms-72157628135753950/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nairobi, Kenya*



















http://www.nairobi.go.ke/see-nairobi?start=72


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oryx in the desert - Namibia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/casmphotos/15024718237/in/pool-images-of-africa


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nairobi, Kenya*










http://www.nairobi.go.ke/see-nairobi?start=72


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise - Namibia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/casmphotos/15024497629/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Young Female Leopard yawning - Namibia*










*Cheetah - Namibia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/casmphotos/15210886432/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

_*A Dogon village, Mali*_









https://flic.kr/p/74iCCh


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A beautiful and breathtaking sunset in the savannah. Kenya*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15537272195/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Elephant *

An elephant drinking from a small reservoir in the Kruger.RSA










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sheldrickfalls/15538027172/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Between Changara and Cuchamano in Tete province (Mozambique)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/bigdmia/15350403217/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria Falls *

Les chutes Victoria, du côté zimbabwéen.
The Victoria Falls from the Zimbabwean side.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/dindingwe/11122283715/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Zambezi River above the Victoria Falls *

Le Zambèze en amont des chutes Victoria










https://www.flickr.com/photos/dindingwe/11121992954/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Madagascar*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15509305196/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Elephant & Dust Devil *
Amboseli National Park. kenya










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sr667/15470887131/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Recently our giraffe had a youngster who is becoming quite the attraction herself at Thaba Manzi Ranch. RSA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/stormsignal/15347211928/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*SAFARI FOTOGRAFICO IN ZAMBIA AGOSTO*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15530383932/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*SAFARI FOTOGRAFICO IN ZAMBIA AGOSTO 2013*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14908976574/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dune walk*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/deydodoe/5004000032/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Desert Scene*











https://www.flickr.com/photos/deydodoe/5004011234/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Female cheetah in the evening - Kruger National Park, Mpumalanga, South Africa. RSA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/petitecornichon/15237248352/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zebra at Anderson water hole - Namibia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/casmphotos/15210876822/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria Falls Sunset *

From Zambia side of the falls










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sanjeevdeo/15311483237/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Citadel, Cairo, Egypt*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15401704706/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Al Rifa I Mosque, View from the Citadel, Cairo, Egypt*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15230195187/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Pyramids of Giza, Egypt*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15229990909/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Two sables assume rather symmetrical positions in Liwonde National Park. Machinga, Malawi*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/psalmeight/15331186589/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malingunde, Lilongwe, Malawi*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/psalmeight/15331076599/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Warmquelle, Kunene, Namibia*










*Epupa Falls Lodge* 
And the Kunene River










https://www.flickr.com/photos/dindingwe/12015310843/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beside the Chobe river near Kasane in Botswana.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/crack-one/6520059649/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chobe, North-West, Botswana*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/crack-one/6520057813/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Playtime 

*Cubs in Ngorongoro Crater, Tanzania*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sanjeevdeo/15293221468/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bou Arfa, Figuig, Maroc*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/midoun/5704851538/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bateleur, Sakania, DR Congo*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nvoaden/15490889436/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Impala. RSA*

The Kruger has some very large herds of Impala and even though you see so many of them they're nonetheless a very beautiful animal.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sheldrickfalls/15327213318/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ladismith (Little Karoo) *

The picturesque view on the outskirts of Ladismith, Route 62, Little Karoo, Western Cape, South Africa










https://www.flickr.com/photos/martin_heigan/417859123/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

early morning - Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia sunset*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/christophecarlier/13625152193/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*African Elephant with Mt. Kilimanjaro*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kapshure/15306178330/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Antanifotsy, Fianarantsoa, Madagascar*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/villify/15491442672/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Serengeti, Mara, Tanzania*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15304815257/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*North-West, Botswana*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/dindingwe/11715902256/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Horse Country . RSA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/stormsignal/15486226791/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise over the Bridge of God (Rift Valley, Ethiopia)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/alexstoen/15302256809/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ethiopia, Simien wolf*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/vricci63/15344933712/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*three rondavels_RSA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/cristian_05/9473698424/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*African bush elephants - Kruger National Park, Mpumalanga, South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/petitecornichon/15051063378/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Giraffa - Hluhluwe umfolozi national park. South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/cristian_05/9473753296/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ngorongoro Crater, Tanzania*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sanjeevdeo/15269756217/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Desert sunset*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15464003246/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quiver trees, Namibia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15463664276/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malolotja Jump*

*Bulembu, Hhohho, Swaziland*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/oflambeau/14788033860/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malealea, Mafeteng, Lesotho*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/oflambeau/15024812592/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hout Bay, Le Cap, Western Cap. RSA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nouailleric/11254158596/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Horseshoe Falls - Mosi-oa-Tunya (Victoria Falls), Zimbabwe*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/petitecornichon/15266824219/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parc Kruger. RSA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nouailleric/11352890574/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parc Kruger. RSA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15453183256/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*in Savana*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15411832935/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Antanifotsy, Fianarantsoa, Madagascar*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/villify/15472025131/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kenya sunset 2014*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jobammerlaan/15359001215/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Swaziland*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nouailleric/11253719594/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hluhluwe-Imfolozi Game Reserve. RSA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nouailleric/11253730604/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bushenyi, Uganda*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nikao/15222471159/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baobabs*

Morondava, Toliara, Madagascar










https://www.flickr.com/photos/villify/15393998511/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Masindi, Uganda*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nikao/15369670796/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pakuba, Gulu, Uganda*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nikao/15206171337/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beach in front of Coin de Mire (Gunner's Quoin) - Cap Malheureux, Mauritius*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/petitecornichon/15210962559/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*SAFARI FOTOGRAFICO IN ZAMBIA AGOSTO 2013*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14018849393/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*SAFARI FOTOGRAFICO IN ZAMBIA AGOSTO 2013*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14136679193/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*SAFARI FOTOGRAFICO IN ZAMBIA AGOSTO 2013*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13929993318/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*SAFARI FOTOGRAFICO IN ZAMBIA AGOSTO 2013*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14214839622/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*SAFARI FOTOGRAFICO IN ZAMBIA AGOSTO 2013*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14483235162/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*SAFARI FOTOGRAFICO IN ZAMBIA AGOSTO 2013*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14653723131/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*SAFARI FOTOGRAFICO IN ZAMBIA AGOSTO 2013*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14560745830/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rukungiri, Uganda*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nikao/15206021080/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Uganda Sunrise*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nikao/15369679936/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*SAFARI FOTOGRAFICO IN ZAMBIA AGOSTO 2013*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15371180006/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Out of Africa *

Hippos at the edge of the Nile River
A very dangerous animal. Kills more people than lions do.
Photo was taken by my son and his wife who live in Uganda temporarily.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/123glenrose/15393092422/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Qasba *

A kasbah is a type of medina, Islamic city, or fortress (citadel).
It was a place for the local leader to live and a defense when a city was under attack. A kasbah has high walls, usually without windows. Sometimes, they were built on hilltops so that they could be more easily defended. Some were placed near the river.
Having a kasbah built was a sign of wealth of some families in the city. Almost all cities had their kasbah, this building being something necessary for the city to survive










https://www.flickr.com/photos/guido_camici/14214639036/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Namibia*

Namib (www.jamesbrew.com) by James Brew (www.jamesbrew.com), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Seychelles*

Seychelles - Octobre 2014 (42) by Valerie Hukalo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Seychelles*

Seychelles - Octobre 2014 (25) by Valerie Hukalo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Avenue of the Baobabs, Madagascar*

Late afternoon at Avenue of the Baobabs by Craigs Travels, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Boumalne Dades, Morocco*

Boumalne Dades, Morocco by davidarnoldi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Marrakesh, Morocco*

2014.04 - Marrakesh, Morocco by dmarquesr, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Sahara Desert 
Morocco*

Sahara Desert by danielcavalcante90, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nature's Valley, The Garden Route, South Africa*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/edwardbutler/15377784082/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Bufallo*

Mpumalanga Rural, South Africa










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15203068977/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Hunt *

Location: The Maasai Mara National Reserve is a large game reserve in Narok County, Kenya



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/mat4461/14816152262/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cheetah from movie African Cats in Kenya Maasai Mara *

Location: The Maasai Mara National Reserve is a large game reserve in Narok County, Kenya



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/mat4461/14622041000/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Zambèze *

Hippopotames dans le Zambèze.
Hippos in the Zambezi.

Hurungwe, Mashonaland West, Zimbabwe



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/dindingwe/10760938314/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hippo in the Sunlight *

Chobe Sunset, Chobe NP, Botswana










https://www.flickr.com/photos/krisdelcourte/15350778326/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The pyramids. Egipte*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/karolczuba/10000952656/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Descubriendo el templo - Asuan..Egipte*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gabrielbermejo/15172917590/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zanzibar shore*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ddfcarvalho/14965418768/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Young elephant in Ngorongoro 
Tanzania*










Location: The Maasai Mara National Reserve is a large game reserve in Narok County, Kenya










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mat4461/15165999297/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lion Roaring!!* 
Location: The Maasai Mara National Reserve is a large game reserve in Narok County, Kenya










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mat4461/15146961918/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atop the ridge of Dune 7 near Walvis Bay, Namibia.*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/air_traveller/11762607603/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dune Runner & Dog. near Walvis Bay, Namibia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/air_traveller/11762236505/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Goegab Nature Reserve. South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/tdwrsa/15171744798/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*White carpet. South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15351702685/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marco's Dam - Umlani Bush Camp. South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15166129589/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Graze*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ts446photo/14498272576/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Essaouira, Morocco *

fisherman in the harbour at Essaouira, Morocco










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8805268904/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Desert Train. Namibia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/baronreznik/15325513426/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baranco Camp - Valley View Mt Kilimanjaro *

Climbing Mt Kilimanjaro, we saw such amazing stars on the 3rd night at Baranco Camp.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/abzgtphotography/15326319096/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

Boyshow said:


> *The Graze*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really beautiful...:applause:


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mauritius*


Mauritius by JMB PHOTOGRAPHE, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mauritius*


Smoke from the green by Vikdaddy, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Hills and sugarcane in Mauritius*


Colourful Mauritius by Anna Shtraus, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Tamarin Bay estuary, Mauritius*


Tamarin Bay estuary. by rubared, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mt. Peter Both, Mauritius*


Pieter Both and Creve Coeur by rubared, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Crystal rock, Mauritius*


Crystal Rock-Mauritius by Photovana, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*More of Mauritius...*


Misty Mountains by carrotmadman6, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mauritius...*


The bridge begins by Vikdaddy, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Scenic Mauritius...*


Waterfall by Anna Shtraus, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*View over south-west Mauritius*


Le Morne by rubared, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Le Cardinal Hotel, Mauritius*


Le Cardinal Hotel, Mauritius by Anna Shtraus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Serengeti Sunrise*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5119157926/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwazulu Natal. Northern Drakensberg, South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/oflambeau/15022040161/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ntombi The Queen of the South. South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15142980208/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ile de Baobab, Madagascar*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/villify/15147389147/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jungle Road Gabon *

Typical Jungle road close to Lope near the equator in Gabon










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15309290626/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jungle Gabon *

Dense Jungle in Equatorial Gabon










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15145943828/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Afrique du sud *

Hluhluwe Game Reserve










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nouailleric/13203345444/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Horse are like poetry in nature. *

Namibia, Africa










https://www.flickr.com/photos/amarpatel/15143395888/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Msasa Tree *

At Tsindi Ruins. Spring in Zimbabwe 










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15325360115/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gheralta Lodge - Ethiopia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mangio75/15234394286/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Timbuktu, Mali*

sankore mosque by rajarajaraja, on Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*The Erg Chebbi, Morrocco*


The Beauty of the Desert by alex lichtenberger, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Blue Nile, Ethiopia*


DSC00975 by marc.pecquet, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Prison island, Tanzania*


Prison Island by reflexbeginner, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Chumbe island, Tanzania*


Chumbe island by Sid1pointCtout, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Zanzibar at sunset, Tanzania*


Tourist Dhow along Nungwi Beach Zanzibar at Sunset by Bobcatnorth, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mauritius*

l
e morne brabant by klavier_girl, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Pico do Cão Grande, São Tomé and Principe*


Pico do Cão Grande (Big Dog Peak), São Tomé and Principe by antonioVi (Antonio Vidigal), on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Falls in Chimanimani, Zimbabwe*


Chimanimani, May 2014 by GrahamvdR, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Simian Mountains, Ethiopia*


Simian Mountains, Ethiopia by stogursey, on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Madagascar*

16:9 Landscape Wallpaper (5) - Morondava Madagascar by peace-on-earth.org, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The wildflowers of Namaqualand at Namaqua National Park (Skilpad), Kamieskroon, Northern Cape, South Africa.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/martin_heigan/15200839725/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Swim with Sharks 
Whale Shark Djibouti*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mat4461/12265095584/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lion family* 

Location: The Maasai Mara National Reserve is a large game reserve in Narok County, Kenya



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/mat4461/15119172459/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bamburi Beach sunset. Bamburi, Coast, Kenya*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15089761180/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sossusvlei *

Springboks à Sossusvlei
Springboks at Sossusvlei (Namibia)










https://www.flickr.com/photos/dindingwe/11906359625/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kenya sunset *

Location: The Maasai Mara National Reserve is a large game reserve in Narok County, Kenya










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mat4461/15108833979/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Place des Nations Unies *

Place des Nations Unies, Casablanca, Morocco. 










https://www.flickr.com/photos/worldbank/14138118694/in/set-72157603683794806


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flamingo Lake *

Lake Nakuru Rift Valley Kenya










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jezselten/10109496393/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Kasbah of the Udayas 
The Kasbah of the Udayas is located in at the site of the original ribat at the mouth of the Bou Regreg river opposite of Salé. Morocco. *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/worldbank/14137887195/in/set-72157603683794806/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Goegap Natural Reserve, Northern Cape. RSA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/peace-on-earth_org/15298861801/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Casablanca, Morocco*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/worldbank/14134544341/in/set-72157603683794806/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kellysville, Mpumalanga, Afrique du Sud*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sheldrickfalls/15297490761/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*malaga y costa de africa al fondo*

malaga y costa de africa al fondo, by manufotografia2014, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Slangkop Lighthouse, Kommetjie, South Africa*

Slangkop Lighthouse, Kommetjie, South Africa by NordVei, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

#giraffe #africa #baby #wildlife #notinazoo by bezbiletnica, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

* Hosur ,Tamilnadu, Congo*

Ashokley land JANBUS being exported for Republic of Congo (4) by Ramachandran Palaniramu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Serengeti, Tanzania*

Elephants in the sunset 31 by Grete Howard, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Where Are You by Judy Kay Art, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Tanzania*

Impala 201 by Grete Howard, on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Alexandria, Egypt*

Alexandria Egypt HDr by Sea-Breezee, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Camel trek. Morocco*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/davidrosenphotography/15269215152/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dust and Smoke. South Africa*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/stormsignal/15081323010/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Mount Meru in Tanzania is 4,565 meters high*

Mount Meru at Sunset by romanboed, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*On top of Lion's Head, South Africa*

On top of Lion's Head by abbobbotho, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Constantia Glen, Cape Town, South Africa.*

Happy days at Constantia Glen by abbobbotho, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Congo*

Congo 2013-4529.jpg by andré thiel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Meandering River in the Congo*

Meandering River in the Congo by Tom Furst, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zebras at Ngorongoro Conservation Area, Tanzania*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15080834258/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Laundry day in Rwanda*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15080558010/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moulay Idriss, Meknes, Maroc*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/pab2944/4880535932/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Inhambane, Mozambique*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/dindingwe/10598013733/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rift Valley, Kenya*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15065839439/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Adiaké, Sud-Comoé, Côte d´Ivoire*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14255063096/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Black Desert, Egypt
Black Desert, Egypt by pas le matin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Floating on Air, Egypt

Floating on Air by Thomas Sittler, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Egyptian Desert

Egyptian Desert by Patersonst, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

What a magic continent! Absolutely Beautiful!  :cheers:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

little universe said:


> What a magic continent! Absolutely Beautiful!  :cheers:


Thank you very much :cheers:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mokolodi Nature Reserve, Botswana*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/zsuzsa-poor/15247562812/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morocco 2014*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/cameron_obscura/15229503532/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malingoaneng, Mokhotlong, Lesotho*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/marcbillon/15009991568/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Thaba-Tseka, Lesotho*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/oflambeau/14974436682/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sani Pass is located in the West of KwaZulu-Natal, South Africa on the road between Underberg, KwaZulu-Natal and Mokhotlong, Lesotho.*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/stormsignal/15000517789/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*SUNSET *

Beautiful sunset in the Serengeti, Tanzania.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/boaz/15000167449/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*endless *

Coming from an elevated plateau going down to Sea level we were actually higher than the morning fog close to Lüderitz.
Namibia










https://www.flickr.com/photos/proefdier007/15163660156/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Red Star *

Aus, Namibia










https://www.flickr.com/photos/proefdier007/15173336191/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria Falls *

View from approach to the Zambezi Bridge










https://www.flickr.com/photos/deydodoe/1196412666/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Round and about Southern Kenya in Sept.*


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/charcoalstoves/14991517529/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*GABON - RABI AREA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/johnqnz/15148625576/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Late Afternoon *

Around 5pm on an early Spring afternoon this beautiful scene at a farm near Hartebeestpoort Dam just begged to be captured. RSA










https://www.flickr.com/photos/stormsignal/15147690576/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sambava, Antsiranana, Madagascar*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/villify/14982675749/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ocean black tip, Umkomaas - South Africa.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/seb2583/14979023467/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lions Hunt *

Location: The Maasai Mara National Reserve is a large game reserve in Narok County, Kenya










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mat4461/15132324956/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Semen Omo, Southern Nations Nationalities and People's Region, Ethiopia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/azzir1/14972838199/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kirdasa, Al Jizah, Égypte*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/deydodoe/820529485/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namib Desert *

Huge dune in the Namib Desert










https://www.flickr.com/photos/deydodoe/1286543119/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Erg Chebbi. *
Morocco.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/arturdebat/15149942862/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mahalevona, Toamasina, Madagascar*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/villify/14565403437/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Thaba-Tseka, Lesotho*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/oflambeau/14951758956/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ngorongoro. Tanzania*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15144281392/in/pool-images-of-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*LEOPARD (Panthera pardus) ...MASAI MARA..TANZANIA*










LEOPARD (Panthera pardus) ...MASAI MARA.....SEPT 2013 by M Z Malik, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*BLUE WILDEBEESTS (Connochaetes taurinus).....MASAI MARA....*










BLUE WILDEBEESTS (Connochaetes taurinus).....MASAI MARA.....OCT 2013 by M Z Malik, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*LION CUBS RELAXING (Panthera leo)....MASAI MARA....*










LION CUBS RELAXING (Panthera leo)....MASAI MARA.....OCT 2012 by M Z Malik, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Africa

Africa by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Africa

Giraffe Africa by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Amboseli, Kenya.


The Giants of Africa by | HD |, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kenya

Africa || Heavy loneliness by Jose Antonio Pascoalinho, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Africa

AFRICA ~ Colours,Tones and Textures #1 by [email protected]~Ian Lindsay., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Weenen Nature Reserve, South Africa

Africa by  WimKok, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tanzania

Migration by Yasur.sur.Flickr, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Moremi National park, Botswana

Looking at the Birds by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

African Elephant in Ngorongoro Crater in Ngorongoro Conservation Area, Tanzania

African Elephant in Ngorongoro Crater in Ngorongoro Conservation Area, Tanzania by 3323589645, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Namibia

Thirsty crosswalk by marcosuse, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Botswana

Best of Botswana 2014 _ 222 by einfachmalsofotos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*LION CUBS RESTING BY THE RIDGE (Panthera leo)....MASAI MARA..TANZANIA*










LION CUBS RESTING BY THE RIDGE (Panthera leo)....MASAI MARA.....OCT 2012 by M Z Malik, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*COMMON ZEBRA (Equus burchelli).....MASAI MARA....TANZANIA*










COMMON ZEBRA (Equus burchelli).....MASAI MARA......OCT 2012 by M Z Malik, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*SACRED IBIS (Threskiornis aethiopicus).....NAIROBI . KENYA*










SACRED IBIS (Threskiornis aethiopicus).....NAIROBI NAT.PARK......OCT 2012 by M Z Malik, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*AFRICAN ELEPHANTS (Loxodonta africana)...TSAVO WEST NAT.PARK....KENYA*










ARFICAN ELEPHANTS (Loxodonta africana)...TSAVO WEST NAT.PARK....OCT 2012 by M Z Malik, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*FAMILY OF WHITE RHINOS....SOLIO RANCH...KENYA*










FAMILY OF WHITE RHINOS....SOLIO RANCH....SEPT 2010 by M Z Malik, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Région de Nairobi, Kenya*










PAIR OF GIRAFFES by M Z Malik, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Avontuur, Cap Occidental. South Africa*










slow road to somewhere, sunlight out of nowhere by gil walker, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Algier . Algeria*










# One day in Algiers # by Habib Boucetta, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*collo beach. Algeria*










collo beach by FELIGHA MOHAMED LAMINE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*collo . Algeria*










collo by FELIGHA MOHAMED LAMINE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*collo beach algeria*










collo beach algeria by 
FELIGHA MOHAMED LAMINE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*PLACE EMIR ABDELKADER. ALGER, ALGERIA*










PLACE EMIR ABDELKADER by OMAR-DZ, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* ALGERIA*










DSC_0200 by FELIGHA MOHAMED LAMINE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*cap bougaroun algeria*










cap bougaroun algeria by FELIGHA MOHAMED LAMINE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*collo algeria*










collo algeria by FELIGHA MOHAMED LAMINE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*COLLO ALGERIA*










COLLO ALGERIA by FELIGHA MOHAMED LAMINE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*beni said beach. ALGERIA*










beni said beach by FELIGHA MOHAMED LAMINE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*valley of tamanart. ALGERIA*










valley of tamanart by 
FELIGHA MOHAMED LAMINE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*valley of tamanart. ALGERIA*










valley by FELIGHA MOHAMED LAMINE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tamanart. ALGERIA*










tamanart by FELIGHA MOHAMED LAMINE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*collo *skikda*algeria*










collo *skikda*algeria by FELIGHA MOHAMED LAMINE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tamanart. ALGERIA*










tamanart by FELIGHA MOHAMED LAMINE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*le port de collo. ALGERIA*










le port de collo by FELIGHA MOHAMED LAMINE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alger, Algeria*










DSC_0553 by FELIGHA MOHAMED LAMINE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lesotho - Malealea*



















[Lesotho - Malealea I by WenA reizen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lesotho - Malealea *



















Lesotho - Malealea I by WenA reizen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lesotho - Malealea*










Lesotho - Malealea I by WenA reizen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lesotho *










Photos by Phil Hart (56) by Gareth Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lesotho - Malealea*










Lesotho - Malealea I by WenA reizen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lesotho - Malealea*










Lesotho - Malealea I by WenA reizen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Makhaleng river en Malealea *

Cabalgada por un poblado Basotho en busca de pinturas rupestres.



















Makhaleng Rver, Lesotho by Mc 48, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colores *

*Montañas Draskensberg. Golden Gate Highlands N.P.Lesotho*










Colores by Mc 48, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Gate Highlans 2014-09-20 a las 08-37-15 *

Atravesando el parque Golden Gate Highlands camino de Lesotho











Golden Gate Highlans 2014-09-20 a las 08-37-15 by Mc 48, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Storms River 2014-09-24 a las 09-23-33* 

Paseando por los Puentes de Garden Route en P.N Tsitsikama



















Storm River mouth bridge by Mc 48, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*P.N Tsitsikama . South Africa*

Paseando por los Puentes de Garden Route en P.N Tsitsikama




















Storms River 2014-09-24 a las 09-54-43 by Mc 48, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Mossel Bay. South Africa*











Reflejo en Mossel Bay by Mc 48, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prawn Flats Hermanus. South Africa*



















Prawn Flats Hermanus by Mc 48, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Hermanus. South Africa*








**

Regresando a Hermanus by Mc 48, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cabo Buena Esperanza...South Africa*



















Los doce apostoles by Mc 48, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto de Hout Bay .South Africa*

Excursión al Cabo de Buena Esperanza











Puerto de Hout Bay by Mc 48, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sentinel mountain, Hout Bay. South Africa*











Sentinel mountain, Hout Bay by Mc 48, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El cabo de las Tormentas. South Africa*



















Cabo de Buena Esperanza by Mc 48, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Reyes de Africa - Kenya

Reyes de Africa - Kenia by Gabriel Bermejo Muñoz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

in Uganda

Spartacus by Burrard-Lucas Wildlife Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kalahari sunset, Namibia

Kalahari sunset by Thierry Hennet, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Namibia Desert

Namib desert from air by fernechino, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sossusvlei, Namibia

Sossusvlei, Namibia by fernechino, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sossusvlei, Namibia

Sossusvlei, Namibia by fernechino, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cabo de Buena Esperanza. South Africa*










Faro de Cape Point by Mc 48, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colosseum of El Djem. Tunisia*










Colosseum of El Djem by Philipp Klinger Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Muizenberg Beach . South Africa*

Excursión al Cabo de Buena Esperanza. Muizenberg Beach en False Bay










Muizenberg Beach by Mc 48, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Green Point, Cape Town. South Africa*










Vista de Lion's Mountain by Mc 48, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* La Goulette, Tunisia*










Harbor Entrance - La Goulette, Tunisia (HDR) by farbspiel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le fort de Kelibia - Tunisie*










Le fort de Kelibia - Tunisie by Houssi4ever, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Tunis, Tunisie, 2012. Grand Hôtel du Lac. Tunisia*








[/url]

ARM120828-001 Tunis, Tunisie, 2012. Grand Hôtel du Lac. by macb83, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tunisie - Djerba*








[/url]

Tunisie - Djerba by jmboyer, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Table Mountain , Cape Town, South Africa*










Table Mountain 2014-09-28 a las 13-01-11 by Mc 48, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tozeur, Tunisia*










Tunisie by jmboyer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cameroon

Cameroon by kaltaru, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cameroon

Cameroon by kaltaru, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Morocco

On the Road by Jamal Benamer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Morocco

Kasbah von Telouet (3) by Blinde 8, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Morocco, Epcot

Morocco, Epcot by ptt4ca, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Morocco

Marokko - Fes - Türen des Königspalastes by Frank.Brdoch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Morocco

Marokko - Fes - Türen des Königspalastes by Frank.Brdoch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Morocco

Marokko - Ausgrabungsstätte Volubilis by Frank.Brdoch, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Early Morning Sunlight, Western Cape, South Africa *

Inland from Mosel Bay about 7am










Early Morning Sunlight, Western Cape, South Africa by robin denton, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Horses Grazing, Botlierskop Game Reserve, South Africa*










Horses Grazing, Botlierskop Game Reserve, South Africa by robin denton, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria & Alfred Waterfront, Cape Town*










Victoria & Alfred Waterfront, Cape Town by robin denton, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria & Alfred Waterfront and Table Mountain, Cape Town, South Africa*










Victoria & Alfred Waterfront and Table Mountain, Cape Town, South Africa by robin denton, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mother and 1 week old baby Giraffe, Botlierskop Game Reserve, Western Cape, SouthAfrica*










Mother and 1 week old baby Giraffe, Botlierskop Game Reserve, Western Cape, SouthAfrica by robin denton, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eland, Botlierskop Game Reserve, Western Cape, SouthAfrica*










Eland, Botlierskop Game Reserve, Western Cape, SouthAfrica by robin denton, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Botlierskop Game Reserve, Western Cape, South Africa*










Botlierskop Game Reserve, Western Cape, South Africa by robin denton, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Agapantha in Gardens of the Delaire Graff Wine Estate, Stellenbosch, South Africa*










Agapantha in Gardens of the Delaire Graff Wine Estate, Stellenbosch, South Africa by robin denton, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Boyshow said:


> *Green Point, Cape Town. South Africa*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^

Awesome photo! Thanks for sharing Boyshow!  :cheers:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Victoria Falls (Mosi-oa-Tunya) *
Between Zambia & Zimbabwe



04 by KL_May, on Flickr


05 by KL_May, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Victoria Falls (Mosi-oa-Tunya) *
Between Zambia & Zimbabwe


01 by KL_May, on Flickr


02 by KL_May, on Flickr










​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

little universe said:


> ^^
> 
> Awesome photo! Thanks for sharing Boyshow!  :cheers:


Thank you very much :cheers:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lioness Botlierskop Game Reserve, South Africa*

















Young Lion, Botlierskop Game Reserve, South Africa 

by robin denton, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*"Kingdom of the Lion" Botlierskop Game Reserve, Western Cape, South Africa*










"Kingdom of the Lion" Botlierskop Game Reserve, Western Cape, South Africa by robin denton, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Elephant Family, Botlierskop Game Reserve, Western Cape, South Africa*










Elephant Family, Botlierskop Game Reserve, Western Cape, South Africa by robin denton, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape of Good Hope from Platboom Beach, South Africa*










Cape of Good Hope from Platboom Beach by robin denton, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Impala & Black Impala at watering hole*

Reebok, Cap Occidental, Afrique du Sud










Impala & Black Impala at watering hole by robin denton, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Inquisitive Giraffe, Botlierskop Game Reserve, Western Cape, South Africa*










Inquisitive Giraffe, Botlierskop Game Reserve, Western Cape, South Africa by robin denton, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zebra, Botlierskop Game Reserve, Western Cape, South Africa*










Zebra, Botlierskop Game Reserve, Western Cape, South Africa by robin denton, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wildebeest, Botlierskop Game Reserve, Western Cape, South Africa*










Wildebeest, Botlierskop Game Reserve, Western Cape, South Africa by robin denton, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lion, Botlierskop Game Reserve, Western Cape, South Africa*










Lion, Botlierskop Game Reserve, Western Cape, South Africa by robin denton, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ships in Dry Dock & Table Mountain, Cape Town, South Africa*










Ships in Dry Dock & Table Mountain, Cape Town, South Africa by robin denton, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town South Africa from Table Mountain Summit*










Cape Town South Africa from Table Mountain Summit by robin denton, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gulls & Terns Platboom Bay, The Cape, South Africa*










Gulls & Terns Platboom Bay, The Cape, South Africa by robin denton, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gardens of the Delaire Graff Wine Estate, Stellenbosch, South Africa*










Gardens of the Delaire Graff Wine Estate, Stellenbosch, South Africa by robin denton, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wine Barrells, Delaire Graff Wine Estate, Stellenbosch, South Africa*










Vineyards of the Delaire Graff Wine Estate, Stellenbosch, South Africa










Vineyards of the Delaire Graff Wine Estate, Stellenbosch, South Africa by robin denton, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*African Elephants, Botlierskop, Western Cape, South Africa*










African Elephants, Botlierskop, Western Cape, South Africa by robin denton, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Arusha, Tanzania*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*African Penguins, Boulders Beach, Simon's Town, Table Mountain National Park, South Africa*










African Penguins, Boulders Beach, Simon's Town, Table Mountain National Park, South Africa by robin denton, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*African Penguins, Boulders Beach, Simon's Town, Table Mountain National Park, South Africa*










African Penguins, Boulders Beach, Simon's Town, Table Mountain National Park, South Africa by robin denton, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*male Waterbok in Fynbos, Botlierskop Game Reserve, South Africa*



















male nyala antelope, Botlierskop Game Reserve, South Africa by robin denton, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Table Mountain from Company Garden, Cape Town, South Africa*










Table Mountain from Company Garden, Cape Town, South Africa by robin denton, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mother & 1 week old baby Giraffe *

Botlierskop Game Reserve, Mossel Bay, South Africa










Mother & 1 week old baby Giraffe by robin denton, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lions in the landscape, Zorgfontein Game Reserve, Mossel Bay, South Africa.*










Lions in the landscape, Zorgfontein Game Reserve, Mossel Bay, South Africa. by robin denton, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Young Lion, Zorgfontein Game Reserve, Mossel Bay, South Africa*










Young Lion, Zorgfontein Game Reserve, Mossel Bay, South Africa by robin denton, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia*











Namibia by sibylle_1977, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tsitsikamma Forest. RSA*










Tsitsikamma Forest by laubencrew, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wildcoast of Tsitsikamma, South Africa*










Wildcoast of Tsitsikamma by laubencrew, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Oriental, South Africa*










Don't mess with me by laubencrew, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*dry ladscape. South Africa*










dry ladscape by laubencrew, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*sunrise on table mountain. South Africa*










sunrise on table mountain by laubencrew, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*colorful beach houses of Muizenberg. South Africa*










colorful beach houses of Muizenberg by laubencrew, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*freetime in Cape Town. South Africa*










freetime in Cape Town by laubencrew, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*jungle of Plettenberg. South Africa*










jungle of Plettenberg by laubencrew, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wildcoast of Tsitsikamma. South Africa*










Wildcoast of Tsitsikamma by laubencrew, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tsitsikamma Forest. South Africa*










Tsitsikamma Forest by laubencrew, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sala Hantle . Lesotho*










Sala Hantle Lesotho by laubencrew, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Maletsunyane. Lesotho*










Maletsunyane by laubencrew, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hololo, Butha-Buthe, Lesotho*










Get lost in Lesotho by laubencrew, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mokala Nationalpark. South Africa*










Mokala Nationalpark by laubencrew, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zanzibar. Tanzania*










Paje by furanda, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paradiso Zanzibarino*










Paradiso Zanzibarino by furanda, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Zanzibar*










Una gemma all'orizzonte by furanda, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nungwi, nel nord di Zanzibar.*










La spiaggia di Nungwi by furanda, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*UsikuMwema (Dar es Salaam) *

City Center, Dar es Salaam, Tansania










UsikuMwema (Dar es Salaam) by Dan Kori [korispective.de], on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tanzania*










Tanzania by marjalok, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tanzania*










Tanzania by marjalok, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Embassy Of Lebanon, Pretoria. South Africa*










Embassy Of Lebanon, Pretoria by Kartaba, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sandton, Johannesburg. South Africa*










Sandton, Johannesburg by Kartaba, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lagos, is the most populous city in Nigeria,

Another Side of Lagos by crewcee, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nigeria

Over Flow by Richard Snyder Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Erin Ijesha Waterfall

Erin Ijesha Waterfall by Irene Becker, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Western Sahara

Western Sahara Gateway by kaiser photographie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Africa

South Africa 2009 363 by scotlandmac, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ngorongoro Conservation Area, Tanzania

140726T_0440 by Bokang24, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

140728T_1433n60 by Bokang24, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ngorongoro conservation Area, Tanzania

Ngorongoro conservation Area, Tanzania（140726_0163） by Bokang24, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

140728T_1133 by Bokang24, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ethiopia

IMG_4325 by anachoretin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ethiopia

IMG_4280 by anachoretin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ethiopia

A troop of geladas by Bermondsey Belle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Blue Nile waterfall, near lake Tana, Ethiopia

back from Ethiopia ... by Zé Eduardo..., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Blue Nile Fall, Ethiopia

Ethiopia-Blue Nile Falls by Valencia SAGE, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ethiopia

IMG_3752 by anachoretin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ethiopia

IMG_3702 by anachoretin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ethiopia

141014-Danakil Depression-Afar-Ethiopia-0456 by rhjpage, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Equatorial Guinea*










Annobon Island, October 2010 by Embassy of Equatorial Guinea, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New Airport in Annobón..Equatorial Guinea*










The Presidential Plane Lands at the New Airport in Annobón by Embassy of Equatorial Guinea, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malabo..Equatorial Guinea*










Punta Europa (HDR) by techbhoy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunland Baobab and Pub ...Zimbabwe*
A massive trunk










Sunland Baobab and Pub by hannes.steyn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Astor - Durban Harbour. RSA*










Astor - Durban Harbour by hannes.steyn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buffalo Drinking - KNP (Nyamundwa Dam, Phabeni Area)*








[/url]

Buffalo Drinking - KNP (Nyamundwa Dam, Phabeni Area) by hannes.steyn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Water Fun - Sun City. RSA*










Water Fun - Sun City by hannes.steyn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chutes Victoria Falls, Zimbabwe

Chutes Victoria by josboyer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mozambique

Dhow Day Mozambique II by david schweitzer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Wrath of god, Maputo - Mozambique

Wrath of god, Maputo - Mozambique by Christophe Paquignon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

BAZARUTO, MOZAMBIQUE

BAZARUTO, MOZAMBIQUE by André Pipa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mozambique


BAZARUTO, MOZAMBIQUE by André Pipa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Atardecer entre Baobabs. Madagascar

Atardecer entre Baobabs. Madagascar by Enrique Mesa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Madagascar

postcard from madagascar by Armin Hofen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

higthlands near Antananarivo, Madagascar

more colorful fields from Madagascar by Zé Eduardo..., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

On the road along the RN7 - Madagascar

On the road along the RN7 - Madagascar by rackyross, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Avenida de los Baobabs, Madagascar

Reflejos by jmc_audiovisuals, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tellytubby Landscape . Angola*

Spectacular valley in the Benguela region between Lobito and Benguela.










Tellytubby Landscape by Rob Whittaker Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lunar Landscape Angola *

The lunar landscape at Miradouro da Lua Angola has been beautifully sculpted over centurise of storms eroding the soft rock away.










Lunar Landscape Angola by Rob Whittaker Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*long ways *

Namibia










long ways by tor-falke, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tree in the desert* 

Soussousvlei, Namibia










Tree in the desert by tor-falke, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Nakuru, Kenya*










Lake Nakuru - 8215b+ by jenonsafari, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Magalia Waterfall - 8009b+ *
Lake Nakuru, Kenya, Africa










Magalia Waterfall - 8009b+ by jenonsafari, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*castle. Ethiopia*

(The ladies, bottom-right.)










Resting by Jarjan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angola

The Windiest Road Angola by Rob Whittaker Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angola

angola4fb-10 by Rob Whittaker Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angola

Hairpins! by Rob Whittaker Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angola

Surreal Road by Rob Whittaker Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Winding road at Serra Da Leba, Angola

Serra da Leba by Rob Whittaker Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

a storm over the Serra Da Leba mountains in Angola

Storm Over Serra Da Leba by Rob Whittaker Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chinese built stadium in the wealthy oil rich enclave of Angola.

Estadio Nacional do Chiazi Cabinda by Rob Whittaker Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Beautiful flooded forest at Naivasha Kenya.

Flooded Forest Kenya by Rob Whittaker Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Uganda

... Queen Elizabeth N.P. ... by mr-mcfelix, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Uganda

Elephant Territory by matthewgamble2, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Pyramid, Egypt

#orangeurhood Egypt by UN Women Arab States, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Egypt

#orangeurhood Egypt by UN Women Arab States, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Egypt

#orangeurhood Egypt by UN Women Arab States, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Egypt

Karnak 001 by amhjp, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Egypt

Karnak 007 by amhjp, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Luxor, Egypt

Luxor 004 by amhjp, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Egypt

Luxor 011 by amhjp, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mother elephant *
Masai mara reserve, Kenya










Mother elephant by Stefano Prigione, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castle. Ethiopia*










Castle by Jarjan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Zomba, Malawi

21 by cetuliomartinez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Libya

Through me! by Dr.shanab, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Libya

607 Libya - Acacus by josaugust, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Libya

612 Libya - Acacus by josaugust, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piantagioni di tè. Burundi*










Piantagioni di tè by Matteo_Bolner, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florida Park, Johannesburg. South Africa
*










Florida Park, Johannesburg by Bayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Crowne Plaza, Harare . Zimbabwe*

View of the Crowne Plaza from the Harare Gardens









Crowne Plaza, Harare by Bayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Watsomba. Zimbabwe*

Rural Zimbabwe in Mutare










Watsomba by Bayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Crowne Plaza, Harare. Zimbabwe*










Crowne Plaza, Harare by Bayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reserve Bank of Zimbabwe. Zimbabwe*










Reserve Bank of Zimbabwe by Bayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mountain Goats. South Africa *

Lucky enough to see these two mountain Goat males having a go at each other at the Johannesburg Zoo










Mountain Goats by Bayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*P.N. NAMIB NAUKLUFT *

©Todos los derechos reservados.
Desierto rojo de Namibia. Sossusvlei










P.N. NAMIB NAUKLUFT by RLuna, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town to Nairobi Overland Tour *

An amazing 6 week overlanding/camping journey to see the animals, landscapes and people of Eastern and Southern Africa. South Africa, Namibia, Botswana, Zimbabwe, Zambia, Malawi, Tanzania and Kenya!










Cape Town to Nairobi Overland Tour by Theory of Sherry E., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria Falls, Matabeleland Septentrional, Zimbabwe*










Vic Falls HDR by Jason Wharam, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Africa

Zebra's ............. Cattle Egret by Hannah 0013, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Africa

Main Line Movements 2014 by jsrail, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Africa

Waterbucks showing why they're called "toilet seat antelopes" by stevelamb007, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The Royal Hotel, Durban South Africa.

Royal View V2 by Andrew Harvard, Durban, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cape Town, South Africa

Lonely Beach by pwi100, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Durban, South Africa

Royal Sunrise by Andrew Harvard, Durban, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles, La Digue*










Anse Source d'Argent (17) by karstn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*church - Mahe - Seychelles*










church - Mahe - Seychelles by Jon - Cafesociety.org, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria, La Rivière Anglaise, Seychelles*










IMG_5999 by Andrey Maslak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cousine* 
seychelles










Cousine by bluarancio85, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grand'Anse, Seychelles*










White Sands by smokejumping, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hindu temple, Victoria, Seychelles*

]









Hindu temple, Victoria, Seychelles by CarissimaO, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychellen *










Who creates this? by aloha-dresden, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baie Lazare, Baie Lazare, Seychelles*










Lazare Lodge by labemi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baie Sainte Anne, Seychelles*










Anse Lazio, Praslin by mountainbogy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ile Ste Anne, Seychelles*










Isla Sainte Anne villas by kuviajes, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles. Victoria Island. Constance Ephelia.*










Seychelles. Victoria Island. Constance Ephelia. by Kukimmo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles. Praslin island. Anse Georgette.*










Seychelles. Praslin island. Anse Georgette. by Kukimmo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles. From Victoria to Praslin Island.*










Seychelles. From Victoria to Praslin Island. by Kukimmo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zebras by a water hole, Serengeti, Tanzania*










Zebras by a water hole, Serengeti, Tanzania by Yngvar, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Masai Mara NP Acacia*










Masai Mara Acacia by Ashwati Vipin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namutoni, Oshikoto, Namibia*










Alarm by wildlifepictures.se, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tsavo West National Park, Kenya, Tsavo River*










_Y1A9432 by ninara, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tsavo West National Park, Kenya, Tsavo River*










_Y1A9415 by ninara, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tsavo West National Park, Kenya*










_Y1A9405 by ninara, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tsavo West National Park, Kenya*










_Y1A9598 by ninara, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tsavo West National Park, Kenya*










_Y1A9444 by ninara, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Couple of photos from my trip to Lake Nakuru National Park in Kenya.*










Coming out of the woods by Stefan Gerrits aka vanbikkel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mpumalanga, South Africa*










DSC_2123 by John.Walton, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mpumalanga, South Africa.*










DSC_2119 by John.Walton, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* ZAMBIA *










IMG_3760 by Pucci Sauro, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tsavo East National Park - Kenya*










Tsavo East National Park - Kenya by tango-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Lake Nakuru National Park in Kenya.*










Lake Nakuru: Its all about the Fever Trees by Stefan Gerrits aka vanbikkel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Etosha national park, Namibia. *










Baby Elephant Walk by Mister Jens, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

View over the city of Casablanca, Morocco

Casablanca by chinhdangvu1, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Morocco

IMG_8698-1-250 s à f - 8,0-EF16-35mm f-2.8L II USM-16 mm by ZX-6R, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sahara Desert, Morocco

Lost by Tim Jordan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Morocco

Sunset in Morocco by dr.konstantin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chellah or Sala Colonia (Arabic: شالة‎), is a medieval fortified necropolis located south of Rabat, Morocco.

Chellah by ..Ross, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

morocco

Chellah by ..Ross, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ait Benhaddou Morocco

Ait Benhaddou Morocco by IzabelaWinter, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Morocco

Morocco 2014 by Paul.Tailor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tangier, Morocco

Tangier by pyrategurrll, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tangier, Morocco

Tangier by pyrategurrll, on Flickr


----------



## unsturk (Sep 19, 2014)

*Snow in Africa , Algeria *

*Médéa *





































*Constantine
*





























*Sétif
*


































credit : SSC Algeria​


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Cape of Good Hope:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leopard *

Leopards in the wild are among the very rare encounters on any safari. We had the pleasure of observing this beautiful specimen on the grounds of Düsternbrook farm in Namibia.










Leopard by Mister Jens, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Nakuru National Park in Kenya.*










Opposites attract by Stefan Gerrits aka vanbikkel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Family Drink *

An elephant tribe having a drink at a waterhole in Etosha national park, Namibia.










Family Drink by Mister Jens, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Nakuru National Park in Kenya.*










Amongst the Fever Trees by Stefan Gerrits aka vanbikkel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etosha national park, Namibia.*










Zebra Duo by Mister Jens, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Nakuru National Park in Kenya.*










Save them! by Stefan Gerrits aka vanbikkel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dune 45 is the largest sand dune in the Sossusvlei area, Namibia. *










Dune 45 by Mister Jens, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tsavo East National Park, Kenya.*










Lion - Lew - Simba by radimersky (away), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Etosha National Park, Namibia. *










Bird's Lookout by Mister Jens, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Namibia. *










Breaking Through by Mister Jens, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Durban Beachfront. South Africa*










Mighty Moyo by Andrew Harvard, Durban, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Durban, South Africa*










Nifty-Fifty Fun 1 by Andrew Harvard, Durban, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Durban, KwaZulu-Natal. South Africa*










Nifty-50-4 by Andrew Harvard, Durban, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Durban - South Africa*










T&T Marine Sunrise by Andrew Harvard, Durban, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Durban - South Africa*










Home Time by Andrew Harvard, Durban, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Durban Beachfront, South Africa.*










Jump Scooter by Andrew Harvard, Durban, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Durban Beachfront, South Africa.*










Hop 'n Skip by Andrew Harvard, Durban, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The entrance to Durban Harbour, South Africa*










Awakening Harbour_V1 by Andrew Harvard, Durban, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Durban , South Africa*










Back to Basics by Andrew Harvard, Durban, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*THE ORIGINAL BOUNDARY WALL, ROURKE'S DRIFT, NATAL, SOUTH AFRICA.*










THE ORIGINAL BOUNDARY WALL, ROURKE'S DRIFT, NATAL, SOUTH AFRICA. by IMAGES OF WALES.... (TIMWOOD), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Franschhoek Valley. South Africa*










Franschhoek Valley by PaulO Classic. ©, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blyde River Canyon / South Africa *

Blyde River Canyon in the Dragon Mountains / South Africa










Blyde River Canyon / South Africa by !eberhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*3 Rondavels at the Blyde River Canyon / South Africa *

3 Rondavels at the Blyde River Canyon in the Dragon Mountains / South Africa










3 Rondavels at the Blyde River Canyon / South Africa by !eberhard, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Top of Mt Stanley/Margherita Peak* UGANDA


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Today - Miradouro Da Lua - Luanda, Angola*










_*http://iconosquare.com/p/894101859929953208_1509332307*_
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Nice JW ^^


Djemaa El Fna, Marakkech, Morocco


Djemaa el Fna (جامع الفناء) Tilt Shift by Jeff Harris of Baltimore, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Maroc*









https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5214/5533054190_b86ff073b7_b.jpg
​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blyde River Canyon / South Africa*










Blyde River Canyon / South Africa by !eberhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Desert flowers. Namibia*










Desert flowers by vittorio vida, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town / Christmas tree at the Victoria Wharf 
Christmas tree at the Victoria Wharf Shopping Mall in Cape Town / South Africa*










Cape Town / Christmas tree at the Victoria Wharf by !eberhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quiet namibian light blue. Namibia*










Quiet namibian light blue by vittorio vida, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town / Christmas decoration in the Victoria Wharf *
Christmas decoration in the Victoria Wharf Shopping Mall in Cape Town / South Africa










Cape Town / Christmas decoration in the Victoria Wharf by !eberhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia*










Shall we go to sleep? by vittorio vida, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pretoria / South Africa*










Pretoria / South Africa by !eberhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Under the sun. Namibia*










Under the sun by vittorio vida, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jacaranda trees in Pretoria / South Africa*










Jacaranda trees in Pretoria / South Africa by !eberhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Namib-Naukluft National Park*










Sunset sandy beauty by vittorio vida, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Voortrekker Monument in Pretoria / South Africa*










Voortrekker Monument in Pretoria / South Africa by !eberhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Deadvlei is a white clay pan located near Sossusvlei, inside the Namib-Naukluft Park in Namibia. *










Dead by vittorio vida, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Johannesburg International Airport. South Afr.*










Johannesburg International Airport by !eberhard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namib Desert Horse*










Namib Desert Horse by vittorio vida, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flying over the dunes. Namibia*










Flying over the dunes. And... by vittorio vida, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namib desert*










Namib desert by vittorio vida, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibian wildlife*










Namibian wildlife by vittorio vida, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hit by color..Namibia*










Hit by color by vittorio vida, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luderitz, Namibia. bw*










Luderitz, Namibia. bw by vittorio vida, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wind.Namibia*










Wind by vittorio vida, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salt fields in Southern Namibia*










Salt fields in Southern Namibia by vittorio vida, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alone, Namibia*










Alone by vittorio vida, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset bath,Namibia*










Sunset bath by vittorio vida, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oshana, Namibia*










Field trip by vittorio vida, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lüderitz is a harbour town in south-west Namibia*










African Germany by vittorio vida, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hwange NP, Zimbabwe
*










Leopard by Wild Dogger, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kaokoland Namibia *










Kaokoland Namibia Explore #8 22/11/2011 by marinfinito, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plateau, centre des affaires. Abidjan. Côte D'Ivoire*










Plateau, centre des affaires by willstephe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plateau, centre des affaires. Abidjan. Côte D'Ivoire*










Plateau, centre des affaires by willstephe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plateau, centre des affaires. Abidjan. Côte D'Ivoire*










Plateau, centre des affaires by willstephe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mosquee du Plateau.. Abidjan. Côte D'Ivoire*










Mosquee du Plateau by willstephe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plateau.. Abidjan. Côte D'Ivoire*










Plateau, centre des affaires by willstephe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plateau, centre des affaires . Abidjan. Côte D'Ivoire*
Ambassade de France










Plateau, centre des affaires by willstephe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Domes de Fabedougou *
at the "Domes de Fabedougou", near Banfora in southwest Burkina Faso.










Domes de Fabedougou by Felix Krohn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Domes de Fabedougou *

at the "Domes de Fabedougou", near Banfora in southwest Burkina Faso.










Domes de Fabedougou by Felix Krohn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Road up From Kibuye, Rwanda
*










The Road up From Kibuye, Rwanda by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A View Down to Kibuye Area, Rwanda*










A View Down to Kibuye Area, Rwanda by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Jean Gardens, Kibuye, Rwanda*










Breakfast in Home St. Jean Gardens, Kibuye, Rwanda by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Local Fishing Boats in Kibuye, Rwanda*










Local Fishing Boats in Kibuye, Rwanda by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kibuye Scenery, Rwanda*










Kibuye Scenery, Rwanda by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View from our Room at Home St. Jean, Kibuye, Rwanda*










View from our Room at Home St. Jean, Kibuye, Rwanda by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Michelle at Home St. Jean, Kibuye, Rwanda*










Michelle at Home St. Jean, Kibuye, Rwanda by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Booking a Flight Back to England, Gisenyi, Rwanda*










Booking a Flight Back to England, Gisenyi, Rwanda by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palm Gardens, Gisenyi, Rwanda*










Martin Having a Coke at Palm Gardens, Gisenyi, Rwanda by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palm Gardens, Gisenyi, Rwanda*










Palm Gardens, Gisenyi, Rwanda by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Martin and Charles the Silverback, Parc Nationale des Volcans, Rwanda*










Martin and Charles the Silverback, Parc Nationale des Volcans, Rwanda by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parc Nationale des Volcans, Rwanda*










Charles and Umubano Family, Parc Nationale des Volcans, Rwanda by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kigali Memorial Centre, Kigali, Rwanda*










Kigali Memorial Centre, Kigali, Rwanda by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sage Resha Resort, Rumonge, Lake Tanganyika, Burundi*










Sage Resha Resort, Rumonge, Lake Tanganyika, Burundi by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roundhouse Village and Tea Fields, Ijenda, Burundi*










Roundhouse Village and Tea Fields, Ijenda, Burundi by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Scenery Around Ijenda, Burundi*










Scenery Around Ijenda, Burundi by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Club Lodge, Ijenda, Burundi*










Ciella Club Lodge, Ijenda, Burundi by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Clear Water of Lake Tanganyika, Tanzania*










Clear Water of Lake Tanganyika, Tanzania by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buildings of Jambiani, Zanzibar, Tanzania*










Michelle in Buildings of Jambiani, Zanzibar, Tanzania by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stone Town Promenade, Zanzibar, Tanzania*










Stone Town Promenade, Zanzibar, Tanzania by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Garden Route, Montagu*
You could drive the Garden Route in a day, but I wouldn't:









Nats Santivipanon on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Southern Swaziland










Angelos Roman​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fort and City View, Stone Town, Zanzibar, Tanzania*










Fort and City View, Stone Town, Zanzibar, Tanzania by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beit el-Ajaib - House of Wonders, Stone Town, Zanzibar, Tanzania*










Beit el-Ajaib - House of Wonders, Stone Town, Zanzibar, Tanzania by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arriving in Stone Town, Zanzibar, Tanzania*










Arriving in Stone Town, Zanzibar, Tanzania by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Route to the Summit, Mt Kilimanjaro National Park, Tanzania*










The Route to the Summit, Mt Kilimanjaro National Park, Tanzania by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Camp at Barranco, Mt Kilimanjaro National Park, Tanzania*










Camp at Barranco, Mt Kilimanjaro National Park, Tanzania by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barranco Camp, Mt Kilimanjaro National Park, Tanzania*










Arriving at Barranco Camp, Mt Kilimanjaro National Park, Tanzania by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Cactus Like Trees, Mt Kilimanjaro National Park, Tanzania*










With Bernie in the Cactus Like Trees, Mt Kilimanjaro National Park, Tanzania by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ngorongoro Crater, Tanzania*










Driving down into the Ngorongoro Crater, Tanzania by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lions and Safari Vehicles, Serengeti National Park, Tanzania*










Lions and Safari Vehicles, Serengeti National Park, Tanzania by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*More Thirsty Zebras, Serengeti National Park, Tanzania*










More Thirsty Zebras, Serengeti National Park, Tanzania by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morning Light on Zebra Drinking, Serengeti National Park, Tanzania*










Morning Light on Zebra Drinking, Serengeti National Park, Tanzania by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Showdown of the Lions, Serengeti National Park, Tanzania*










Showdown of the Lions, Serengeti National Park, Tanzania by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Thirsty Wildebeest, Serengeti National Park, Tanzania*










Thirsty Wildebeest, Serengeti National Park, Tanzania by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wildebeest and Zebra finding a good waterhole, Serengeti National Park, Tanzania*










Wildebeest and Zebra finding a good waterhole, Serengeti National Park, Tanzania by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Typical Serengeti Scene, Tanzania*










Typical Serengeti Scene, Tanzania by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zebras in Ngorongoro Crater Conservation Area, Tanzania*










Zebras in Ngorongoro Crater Conservation Area, Tanzania by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Entrance to Ngorongoro Crater Conservation Area, Tanzania*










Entrance to Ngorongoro Crater Conservation Area, Tanzania by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Looking Across Towards Mtai, Tanzania*










Looking Across Towards Mtai, Tanzania by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Irente View Point, Tanzania*










Irente View Point, Tanzania by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View of Mt. Kilimanjaro from Kindoroko Hotel, Moshi, Tanzania*










View of Mt. Kilimanjaro from Kindoroko Hotel, Moshi, Tanzania by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A View of Dar es Salaam from the Kigamboni Ferry, Tanzania*










A View of Dar es Salaam from the Kigamboni Ferry, Tanzania by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tazara Train, Tanzania*










Tazara Train, Tanzania by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View from our Chalet at Lukwe EcoLodge, Livingstonia, Malawi*










View from our Chalet at Lukwe EcoLodge, Livingstonia, Malawi by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manchewe Falls, Livingstonia, Malawi*










Manchewe Falls, Livingstonia, Malawi by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Family of Hippos Running at Vwaza Marsh National Park, Malawi*










Family of Hippos Running at Vwaza Marsh National Park, Malawi by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bjorn Jumping the 9m Platform, Zulunkhuni Lodge, Ruarwe, Malawi*










Bjorn Jumping the 9m Platform, Zulunkhuni Lodge, Ruarwe, Malawi by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bridesmaids on the Stone House Deck, Zulunkhuni Lodge, Ruarwe, Malawi*










Bridesmaids on the Stone House Deck, Zulunkhuni Lodge, Ruarwe, Malawi by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cool Design of Wakwenda Retreat, Chizumulu Island, Malawi*










Cool Design of Wakwenda Retreat, Chizumulu Island, Malawi by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wakwenda Retreat, Chizumulu Island, Malawi*










Wakwenda Retreat, Chizumulu Island, Malawi by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View of the Baobabs from Mango Drift, Likoma Island, Malawi*










Michelle's Favourite View of the Baobabs from Mango Drift, Likoma Island, Malawi by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Peter's Cathedral, Likoma Island, Malawi.*










St Peter's Cathedral, Likoma Island, Malawi.JPG by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Interior of St Peter's Cathedral, Likoma Island, Malawi*










Interior of St Peter's Cathedral, Likoma Island, Malawi by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*On Top of Njakwa Peak, Likoma Island, Malawi*










On Top of Njakwa Peak, Likoma Island, Malawi by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Another Rock Jump with Shadows, Nkhata Bay, Malawi*










Another Rock Jump with Shadows, Nkhata Bay, Malawi by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* the 9m Rock, Zulunkhuni Lodge, Ruarwe, Malawi*










Charlie Diving of the 9m Rock, Zulunkhuni Lodge, Ruarwe, Malawi by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ruarwe Bay towards Zulunkhuni Lodge, Ruarwe, Malawi*










Ruarwe Bay towards Zulunkhuni Lodge, Ruarwe, Malawi by Martin Callum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Touching the rainbow 
Agadir, Morocco*









Touching the rainbow by Mamalek, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rwanda *










Rwanda & Ouganda by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rwanda*










Rwanda & Ouganda by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rwanda*










Rwanda & Ouganda by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Musanze, Province du Nord, Rwanda*










Rwanda & Ouganda by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rwanda *










Rwanda & Ouganda by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rwanda*










Rwanda & Ouganda by [url=https://www.flic


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rwanda*










Rwanda & Ouganda by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr²


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rwanda*










Rwanda & Ouganda by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rwanda *










Rwanda & Ouganda by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rwanda*










Rwanda & Ouganda by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rwanda *










Rwanda & Ouganda by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rwanda*










Rwanda & Ouganda by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rwanda *










Rwanda & Ouganda by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rwanda*










Rwanda & Ouganda by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rwanda *










Rwanda & Ouganda by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rwanda *










Rwanda & Ouganda by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rwanda*










Rwanda & Ouganda by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rwanda *










Rwanda & Ouganda by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rwanda*










Rwanda & Ouganda by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rwanda*










Rwanda & Ouganda by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rwanda *










Rwanda & Ouganda by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rwanda*










Rwanda & Ouganda by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rwanda *










Rwanda & Ouganda by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rwanda *










Rwanda & Ouganda by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rwanda*










Rwanda & Ouganda by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rwanda*










Rwanda & Ouganda by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rwanda*










Rwanda & Ouganda by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rwanda*










Rwanda & Ouganda by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*faune - Parc Etosha *
Namibia










faune - Parc Etosha by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Statue chef hosea kutako - Windhoek *
Namibie 










Statue chef hosea kutako - Windhoek by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Phoques - sandwich harbour *
Namibie 










Phoques - sandwich harbour by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Safari 4x4 - Doro nawas *
Namibie 










Safari 4x4 - Doro nawas by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Desert Namib* 
Namibie 










Desert Namib by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rollier, Namibie *










Rollier by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rider memorial - Windhoek *
Namibie










Rider memorial - Windhoek by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rhinoceros Parc Etosha *
Namibie 










Rhinoceros Parc Etosha by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lion - Plaine Savuti *
Namibie 










Lion - Plaine Savuti by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leopard et singe velvet *










Leopard et singe velvet by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Girafe et cobs* 
Namibie 










Girafe et cobs by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*flamants roses - lagon Walvis Bay *
Namibie










flamants roses - lagon Walvis Bay by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eglise lutherienne - Windhoek *
Namibie










Eglise lutherienne - Windhoek by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Desert du Namib *
Namibie 










Desert du Namib by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*croisiere zambeze*










croisiere zambeze by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Couple calaos *
Namibie 










Couple calaos by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Circulation dans la savane *
Namibie 










Circulation dans la savane by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chutes Victoria*










Chutes Victoria by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chutes Ruacana *
Namibie & Angola










Chutes Ruacana by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canyon - Kuiseb *
Botswana










Canyon - Kuiseb by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Delta Okavango *
Botswana










Delta Okavango by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Coucher soleil *
Madagascar










Coucher soleil by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parc national isalo *
Madagascar










Parc national isalo by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Antanarivo *
Madagascar










Antanarivo by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Antanarivo *
Madagascar










Antanarivo by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Maison briques et toits chaume - Mmbatolampy *
Madagascar










Maison briques et toits chaume - Mmbatolampy by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Village flanc de montagne *
Madagascar










Village flanc de montagne by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paysage verdoyant *
Madagascar










Paysage verdoyant by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rizieres en terrasse- route-Antsirabe *
Madagascar










Rizieres en terrasse- route-Antsirabe by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parc national Isalo *
Madagascar










Parc national Isalo by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Côte *
Madagascar










Côte by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

_ile_maurice_trou_aux_biches_5688xw8 by isogood, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Maurice Islands*










_ile_maurice_trou_aux_biches_7ww8088 by isogood, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

_ile_maurice_trou_aux_biches_66888 by isogood, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

_ile_maurice_trou_aux_biches_668a88 by isogood, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

_ile_maurice_trou_aux_biches_6r6888 by isogood, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

_ile_maurice_trou_aux_biches_6e6888 by isogood, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

_ile_maurice_trou_aux_biches_668p88 by isogood, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

_ile_maurice_trou_aux_biches_668ll88 by isogood, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

_ile_maurice_trou_aux_biches_6688s8 by isogood, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

_ile_maurice_trou_aux_biches_8800pp888 by isogood, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

_ile_maurice_trou_aux_biches_7800c888 by isogood, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

_ile_maurice_trou_aux_biches_78c888 by isogood, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

_ile_maurice_trou_aux_biches_780o0m88 by isogood, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

_ile_maurice_trou_aux_biches_78088 by isogood, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

_ile_maurice_trou_aux_biches_78w00m88 by isogood, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

_ile_maurice_trou_aux_biches_78d00m88 by isogood, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Untitled by BAMB 974, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

The boat house by BAMB 974, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Hôtel by BAMB 974, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Catamaran by BAMB 974, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

L'allée principale by Maurice Albray, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Au fil des lacets de la route, on entre dans le monde humide et luxuriant de la montagne mauricienne by Maurice Albray, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Tout au long du parcours qui mêne vers le plateau de Chamarel de multiples points de vue offrent de belles images by Maurice Albray, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le plateau de Chamarel doit son nom à un officier français, Charles de Chazal de Chamarel qui s'établit ici vers 1791 et se lanca dans l'exploitation du bois. Mauritius Island.*










Le plateau de Chamarel doit son nom à un officier français, Charles de Chazal de Chamarel qui s'établit ici vers 1791 et se lanca dans l'exploitation du bois by Maurice Albray, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Une falaise haute de plus d’une centaine de mètres a transformé le cours des rivières St Denis et Viande Salée qui irriguent les terres environnantes en une chute d’eau vertigineuse, c’est la cascade de Chamarel by Maurice Albray, on Flickr


----------



## JehovahNissi (Feb 9, 2015)

My Hometown Calabar, nigeria and the neighboring countryside obudu

*Courtesy of nobis photography*


----------



## JehovahNissi (Feb 9, 2015)

The Obudu Cattle Ranch Resort, Nigeria

Courtesy of Hakonljzberg and Naijaborn


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kajuru, Kaduna State, Nigeria*










Kajuru German Castle by Irene Becker, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Emir’s Palace Katsina,Nigeria*










Emir’s Palace Katsina by Irene Becker, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bauchi, Nigeria: Emir's Palace*










Bauchi, Emir's Palace - Explored by Irene Becker, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kajuru, Nigeria.*










Kajuru Kastle by Irene Becker, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nigeria, Kajuru*










Untitled by Irene Becker, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*KAJURU CASTLE*










KAJURU CASTLE by Irene Becker, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nigerian Communications Commission
(National Communications Headquarters, Abuja)*










NCC by Irene Becker, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Katsina Ala, Benue, Nigeria*










KATSINA ALA AND SKY.... by Irene Becker, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View of Abuja city with Abuja National Mosque at sunrise, Nigeria.*










The Sun Is Rising Over Abuja by Irene Becker, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abuja National Mosque*










Abuja National Mosque by Irene Becker, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taken on a mango farm in Jacaranda, Kaduna, Nigeria*










Women with a Basket of Mango by Irene Becker, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Masisi, Nord-Kivu, Democratic Republic of congo*










African hills by Teseum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Masisi, Nord-Kivu, Democratic Republic of congo*










The road, the river and the village by Teseum, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa*










Inala & Others by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Save Our Seas (3) by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Save Our Seas (2) by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Save Our Seas by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hout Bay Harbour, Cape Town; South Africa*










Venture II by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

The Big Noise by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa*










Alfred Basin View by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Up The Garden Path by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Langebaan Lagoon *
At the West Coast National Park, Cape Town, Western Cape.










Langebaan Lagoon by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Sea Princess by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Merlot by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa*










11 June - 11 July 2010 - Feel it! It's here! by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa*










Victoria Wharf by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa*










Hoerikwaggo by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa*










Bloemendal Late Afternoon by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jolly Roger Pirate Boat, South Africa*










Jolly Roger Pirate Boat by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town Stadium as seen on a misty afternoon from the Breakwater at the V&A Waterfront. South Africa*










Cape Town Stadium from Waterfront by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town's Mounted Police; South Africa*










Cape Town's Mounted Police by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Hout Bay Fishing Vessels by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the V&A Waterfront, Cape Town; South Africa*










Harvest Makeba by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa*










To the fallen by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Beacon Light by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa*










Sea Point Evening by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Cape Town Stadium by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Cottage *
West Coast National Park, Western Cape, South Africa.










The Cottage by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Pink Portulaca by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Misty by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Kirstenbosch National Botanical Garden by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Nauticat by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Found at the entrance of the Cape Town International Conference Centre , South Africa.*










Olduvai by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Table Bay Hotel at night by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Victoria Basin at night by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Nightlife by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Camps Bay by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Heights by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

N2 To Cape Town by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Athlone Power Station, Cape Town, RSA. by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Cape Flats Mountain View by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa*










Seeing Hout Bay Harbour by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hout Bay Beach 
Hout Bay Beach, Cape Town. South Africa*










Hout Bay Beach by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa*










Sandvlei by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Tranquil Harbour by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Dolos at Yzerfontein by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Sleek Black & White by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

General Louis Botha by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa*










Atlantic Seaboard: Sea Point by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Quiet Beach Stroll by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

The Cyclist, The Watcher and The Angler by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Tigger 2 & Dias by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

V&A Waterfront Helipad by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Rose Street Scene by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Muizenberg Surf by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

The Robinson Dry Dock by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Fisherman's Golden Girls by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

No one here to play today  by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

From the high seas by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

High Tide by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

All Forlorn by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aerial view of Mouille Point with *Robben Island in the background.South Africa*










Mouille Point by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Table Mountain Range seen from the Southern Suburbs/South Peninsula side.*










The Other Side Of The Mountain by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa*










V&A Basin by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Take a break... by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Alfred Basin by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Day's End by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

St Stephen's Church by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Let the music play... by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Bo-Kaap Revisited by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Yzerfontein by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Melkbosstrand by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Bo-Kaap Charm by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

The Beacon by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Reaching Out! by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa*










Kalk Bay Harbour Panorama by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Kalk Bay by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

District Six Now by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Lion's Head by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Kloof Nek by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Slangkop Lighthouse by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Sundown Voyage by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

RRS James Cook by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*'Arabian Nights', Egypt, Cairo, Khan El-Khalili Bazaar*










'Arabian Nights', Egypt, Cairo, Khan El-Khalili Bazaar by WanderingtheWorld (www.ChrisFord.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*'The Pyramids', Egypt, Giza, Pyramids*










'The Pyramids', Egypt, Giza, Pyramids by WanderingtheWorld (www.ChrisFord.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Egypt, Cairo, Khan el Khalili Bazaar*










Egypt, Cairo, Khan el Khalili Bazaar by WanderingtheWorld (www.ChrisFord.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*'Chillin', Egypt, Cairo, Pyramids of Giza*










'Chillin', Egypt, Cairo, Pyramids of Giza by WanderingtheWorld (www.ChrisFord.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa*










Spirit of Victoria by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

South African Paralympics at Beijing 2008 by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

M/V VAAL RIVER by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

De Tuynhuys by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

West Beach Muizenberg by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Muizenberg by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Beach Rainbow Icons by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Surfer's Corner by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Turf 'n Surf by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Calm & Tranquil by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Milnerton by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

The Rainbow Nation by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Devils Peak by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

The Guardians by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Rhodes Drive by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Rhodes View by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Rhodes Memorial by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa*










Lull by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

[/url]

Quay 6 by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Juxtapose by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

The Floating Crane by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Stormy Cape by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

[/url]

The Passenger Terminal by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Victoria Basin by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

The Clock Tower by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

The Slave Lodge by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Thibault Square by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Koopmans De Wet Huis by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Fruitful Grand Old Lady by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Darling Street by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Old Slave Church by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Castle of Good Hope by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Flight of Ten at Ten by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Cape Town City Hall by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

The Fairest Cape Sunset by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Cat Cabin Cruiser by Mervyn Hector, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

two zulu ladies setting up to sell their crafts on the beach by Steve Slater (Wildlife Encounters), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

rocks and the mountains a landscape of the drakensberg mountains kwazulunatal south africa processed in hdr by Steve Slater (Wildlife Encounters), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

The sombre Drakensbergs by Steve Slater (Wildlife Encounters), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*'Ain Benian, Tipaza, Algérie*










Barquettes ! (Tilt Shift) by Mustafiano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mont Zeccar (Zuccabar) Miliana, Algérie*










Mont Zeccar (Zuccabar) Miliana, Algérie by Mustafiano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alger Port Said, Algeria*










La grande Poste by Mustafiano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Médéa, Algérie*










médéa (2) by pedro ben, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Ancien Grocha ! by pedro ben, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Ain dhab by pedro ben, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tamezguida Lac Dhaya , Medea , ALGERIA.*










Tamezguida Lac Dhaya , Medea , ALGERIA. by pedro ben, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Tamezguida Lac Dhaya , Medea , ALGERIA by pedro ben, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*FANTAZIA (Algeria)*










FANTAZIA by jimmijoe50, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Désert algerien*








²

Désert algerien by jimmijoe50, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*dunes*










dunes by jimmijoe50, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*In-salah Algerie*










In-salah Algerie by jimmijoe50, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Untitled by jimmijoe50, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*vagues de sable, Algerie*










vagues de sable by jimmijoe50, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

GOLDEN SAND by jimmijoe50, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*timimoun algerie*










TIMIMOUN by jimmijoe50, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

TIMIMOUN by jimmijoe50, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*من اجمل شوارع بورسعيد. 
23 july st. Is one of the most famous and most beautiful streets in Portsaid, Egypt. !
يعتبـر من أشهــر وأجمــل شــــوارع بورسعــيــــــد.*










من اجمل شوارع بورسعيد. by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Egypt , Portsaid , Portfouad مصر بورسعيد بورفؤاد*










Port-Fouad Is My Town l بورفؤاد مدينتـى by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*حيث ينبغى ان أكـون*










حيث ينبغى ان أكـون by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*salah-salem st. , Portsaid , Egypt.*










شارع صــلاح سالـــم by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Portsaid - Egypt.*










البــاتروس و الغـــروب by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*portsaid-egypt*










مسجد الرحمــه by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*portsaid-egypt*










Ferry Entrance l مدخل المعديات بورفؤاد by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*portsaid-egypt*










Your place l مكانــك by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*portsaid-egypt*










Umbrella l المظلــة by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*portsaid-egypt*










Different life l حياة مختلفة by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*portsaid-egypt*










Street 2 by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*portsaid-egypt*










Our City. by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*portsaid-egypt*










ميدان المسلة - بورفؤاد by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*portsaid-egypt*










Beach Mosque 2012 مسجـــد الشاطـــىء by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* portsaid - EGYPT.*










رؤيـه آخـرى . 2012 by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Qaytbay Castle At Alexandria in Egypt !*










Qaytbay Castle 2011 by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Great Mosque*










The Great Mosque ,رمضان 2011 by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alexandria Library At Night. *










مكتبة الاسكندرية 2010 by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alexandria, Egypt *










قصــر المنـتــزه "SINCE 1892" by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stanley Beach at alexandria "night" egypt*










Stanley Beach. by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the magnificent Praia da Banana in Island of Príncipe (Gulf of Guinea).* 










PRISTINE BLUE HOUR by André Pipa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Praia da Banana in Island of Príncipe (Gulf of Guinea). *










MAGICAL PRAIA BANANA by André Pipa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Island of Príncipe*










LOST IN PRÍNCIPE by André Pipa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mission São Tomé e Príncipe*










WELCOME TO MY WORLD by André Pipa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*São Tomé and Príncipe*










LIKE THE WORLD IN THE BEGINNING ... by André Pipa, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Boyshow said:


> *Island of Príncipe, off the west coast of Africa*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fabulous! Didn't know such things still exist. Is like in Rahan comics!


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* São Tomé e Príncipe*










ABSOLUTELY GREEN by André Pipa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* São Tomé e Príncipe*










OH, BRITA by André Pipa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*São Tomé and Príncipe*










MASSIVE PALM TREE ATTACK by André Pipa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*São Tomé and Príncipe*










A LIGHT AT THE END OF THE TUNNEL by André Pipa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*São Tomé and Príncipe*










SANTANA'S SOLO by André Pipa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*São Tomé and Príncipe*










BATHING ON EQUATOR, LATITUDE ZERO [ 0º0'N 6º 31'E ] by André Pipa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*São Tomé and Príncipe*










THE EQUATORIAL NEW YORK by André Pipa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*São Tomé and Príncipe*










PRAIA JALÉ [LET IT RAIN] by André Pipa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*São Tomé and Príncipe*










BAPTIZING THE WATERFALL by André Pipa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*River Lúrio, Mozambique*










AFRICAN MINIMALISM by André Pipa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*LÚRIO WATERFALLS, MOZAMBIQUE*










LÚRIO WATERFALLS, MOZAMBIQUE by André Pipa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*LÚRIO WATERFALLS, MOZAMBIQUE*










AFRICA PURA by André Pipa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Symphony of blues and greens over the Bazaruto archipelago, Indian Ocean (Mozambique)*










FLYING HIGH, AFRICA by André Pipa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*BAZARUTO, MOZAMBIQUE*










BAZARUTO AGAIN by André Pipa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*VILANKULO, MOÇAMBIQUE*










VILANKULO, MOÇAMBIQUE by André Pipa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*SANTA CAROLINA ISLAND, MZ *

Santa Carolina (belongs to Bazaruto archipelago, Indian Ocean) seen from the air » not bad at all...










SANTA CAROLINA ISLAND, MZ by André Pipa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*BAZARUTO, MOZAMBIQUE*










BAZARUTO, MOZAMBIQUE by André Pipa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bazaruto Island, Mozambique, Africa*










CROCODILES LAGOON, BAZARUTO by André Pipa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*BAZARUTO, MOZAMBIQUE*










BAZARUTO, MOZAMBIQUE by André Pipa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*BAZARUTO, MOZAMBIQUE*










BAZARUTO, MOZAMBIQUE by André Pipa, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Boyshow said:


> * São Tomé e Príncipe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Amazing gravel beach (granite?). I found another pic:




Gravel beach, Sao Tome, West Africa by Arthur Anker, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa*










Kommetjie by ninaterbeest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Kommetjie by ninaterbeest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Addo Elephant National Parc by ninaterbeest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Addo Elephant National Parc by ninaterbeest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Addo Elephant National Parc by ninaterbeest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Addo Elephant National Parc by ninaterbeest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Addo Elephant National Parc by ninaterbeest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Addo Elephant National Parc by ninaterbeest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Oyster Bay Lodge by ninaterbeest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Oyster Bay Lodge by ninaterbeest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Monkey Land by ninaterbeest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Oudtshoorn by ninaterbeest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Oudtshoorn by ninaterbeest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Oudtshoorn, Swartberg Pass by ninaterbeest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Oudtshoorn, Swartberg Pass by ninaterbeest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Oudtshoorn, Swartberg Pass by ninaterbeest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Oudtshoorn by ninaterbeest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Garden Route Game Lodge by ninaterbeest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Garden Route Game Lodge by ninaterbeest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Garden Route Game Lodge by ninaterbeest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Garden Route Game Lodge by ninaterbeest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Garden Route Game Lodge by ninaterbeest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Garden Route Game Lodge by ninaterbeest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Garden Route Game Lodge by ninaterbeest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Knysna, South Africa*










Knysna by ninaterbeest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Knysna, South Africa*










Knysna by ninaterbeest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa*

]









Windswept Tree at Sunset by WelshPixie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Oyster Bay Lodge by ninaterbeest, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Strand Beach at Sunset by WelshPixie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Organ Pipes - Twyfelfontein, Namiba*










Organ Pipes - Twyfelfontein, Namiba by John Ramatsui, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brenton-On-Sea, Knysna, South Africa*










Roar by WelshPixie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia*










Namibia-132 by John Ramatsui, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia*










Namibia-130 by John Ramatsui, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wilderness, George, Western Cape, South Africa*










Wilderness Beach by WelshPixie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dias Point Bridge- Luderitz, Namibia*










Dias Point Bridge- Luderitz, Namibia by John Ramatsui, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rock *
Brenton-On-Sea, Knysna, South Africa










Rock by WelshPixie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cross, Dias Point - Luderitz, Namibia*










Cross, Dias Point - Luderitz, Namibia by John Ramatsui, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*African Ephylump, South Africa*










African Ephylump by WelshPixie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cross, Dias Point - Luderitz, Namibia*










Cross, Dias Point - Luderitz, Namibia by John Ramatsui, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zebra, South Africa*










Zebra by WelshPixie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kolmanskop - Namibia*










Kolmanskop - Namibia by John Ramatsui, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nordhoek Beach, Western Cape, South Africa*










DSC05101 by WelshPixie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia Landscape*










Namibia Landscape by John Ramatsui, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berg River Dam, Western Cape, South Africa*










Untitled_Panorama2_HDR by WelshPixie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Western Cape South Africa mountains*










Lovely day! by WelshPixie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hope, Karas, Namibia*










Fish River Canyon 2 by John Ramatsui, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa*










DSC04325_HDR by WelshPixie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fish River Canyon - Namibia*










Fish River Canyon - Namibia by John Ramatsui, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa*










DSC03686_HDR by WelshPixie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa as the Namaqualand daisy season*










Namaqualand by John Ramatsui, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa*










DSC03621_HDR by WelshPixie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namaqua National Park, South Africa*










Namaqua National Park by John Ramatsui, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

DSC03601_HDR by WelshPixie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Kruger (1 of 1)-9 by John Ramatsui, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

DSC04045_HDR by WelshPixie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mandela Statue, Union Buildings*










Mandela Statue, Union Buildings by John Ramatsui, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

DSC04055_HDR by WelshPixie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Elephant - Chobe, Botswana*










Elephant - Chobe, Botswana by John Ramatsui, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa*










Vergelegen Homestead by WelshPixie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*African Fish Eagle, Botswana*










African Fish Eagle by John Ramatsui, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vergelegen Wine Estate, South Africa*










Vergelegen Wine Estate by WelshPixie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pearson Conservatory - Port Elizabeth, South Africa*










Pearson Conservatory - Port Elizabeth by John Ramatsui, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Purple Heron (South Africa)*










Purple Heron by WelshPixie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port Elizabeth, South Africa*










Port Elizabeth by John Ramatsui, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Weaver, South Africa*










Cape Weaver by WelshPixie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*PRINCE ALFRED'S GUARD MEMORIAL, PORT ELIZABETH, SOUTH AFRICA*










PRINCE ALFRED'S GUARD MEMORIAL by John Ramatsui, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flamingos, South Africa*










Flamingos by WelshPixie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Street by John Ramatsui, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

South African Snow by WelshPixie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Perfect Day by John Ramatsui, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

South African Snow by WelshPixie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

West by John Ramatsui, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

South African Snow by WelshPixie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ile de la Réunion*










Cascade Maniquet by blp photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rooi-Els - Western Cape - South Africa*










Rooi-Els - Western Cape - South Africa by atlanticstorm (Christopher_Griner), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rooi-Els - Western Cape - South Africa*










Rooi-Els - Western Cape - South Africa by atlanticstorm (Christopher_Griner), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rooi-Els - Western Cape - South Africa*










Rooi-Els - Western Cape - South Africa by atlanticstorm (Christopher_Griner), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rooi-Els - Western Cape - South Africa*










Rooi-Els - Western Cape - South Africa by atlanticstorm (Christopher_Griner), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rock Garden Home - South Africa*










Rock Garden Home - South Africa by atlanticstorm (Christopher_Griner), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reunion Island*










Au coeur de mafate ! by btandrya, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint-Benoît, La Réunion*










Jungle by Miwok., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bassin Carosse *
Ile de la Réunion










Bassin Carosse by blp photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Reunion*










"Le Souffleur..." by Yin*Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stony Point Penguin Colony - Betty's Bay, South Africa*










Stony Point Penguin Colony - Betty's Bay, South Africa by atlanticstorm (Christopher_Griner), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascade du Bassin Carosse *
Ile de la Réunion










Cascade du Bassin Carosse by blp photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stony Point Penguin Colony - Betty's Bay, South Africa*










Stony Point Penguin Colony - Betty's Bay, South Africa by atlanticstorm (Christopher_Griner), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stony Point Penguin Colony - Betty's Bay, South Africa*










Stony Point Penguin Colony - Betty's Bay, South Africa by atlanticstorm (Christopher_Griner), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stony Point Penguin Colony - Betty's Bay,South Africa*










Stony Point Penguin Colony - Betty's Bay,South Africa by atlanticstorm (Christopher_Griner), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Denis ( Ile de la réunion by night)*










Saint Denis ( Ile de la réunion by night) by Nans974, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kiosque du Maïdo *
Ile de la réunion, petite détente sous un Kiosque du Maïdo










Kiosque du Maïdo by Nans974, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fôret de Bélouve en route pour le trou de fer, La Reunion*










En route pour le trou de fer by Nans974, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stony Point Penguin Colony - Betty's Bay, South Africa*










Stony Point Penguin Colony - Betty's Bay, South Africa by atlanticstorm (Christopher_Griner), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mare à Poule D'eau- Salazie (Ile de la Reunion)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nans974/16465945274/in/pool-ile_de_la_reunion/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stony Point Penguin Colony - Betty's Bay, South Africa *
African Penguin / Jackass Penguin Colony.










Stony Point Penguin Colony - Betty's Bay, South Africa by atlanticstorm (Christopher_Griner), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piton de la fournaise, La Reunion*










L'enclos du piton de la Fournaise by Nans974, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cirque de la salazie, Patrimoine mondial de l'UNESCO, La Reunion*










Gîte de la forêt de Bélouve by Nans974, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Route de la Corniche vu du Barachois, Ille de la Reunion*










Coucher de soleil by Nans974, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Backroads of Overberg - South Africa*










Backroads of Overberg - South Africa by atlanticstorm (Christopher_Griner), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Backroads of Overberg - South Africa*










Backroads of Overberg - South Africa by atlanticstorm (Christopher_Griner), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reunion Islands*










Couché soleil à la Possession by Lt. Florent Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sin-Dni, Heure de Pointe, La Reunion*










Sin-Dni, Heure de Pointe by itslinio, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Backroads of Overberg - South Africa*










Backroads of Overberg - South Africa by atlanticstorm (Christopher_Griner), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Backroads of Overberg - South Africa*










Backroads of Overberg - South Africa by atlanticstorm (Christopher_Griner), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Elim, Western Cape - South Africa*










Elim, Western Cape - South Africa by atlanticstorm (Christopher_Griner), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etang Salé les Bains is a very nice photospot @ Reunion Island.*










Photogenic pier by dr speed, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bras de la Plaine (Reunion Island)*










Organic shower by dr speed, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moravian Church - Elim, Western Cape - South Africa*










Moravian Church - Elim, Western Cape - South Africa by atlanticstorm (Christopher_Griner), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Elim, Western Cape - South Africa*










Elim, Western Cape - South Africa by atlanticstorm (Christopher_Griner), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Agulhas Lighthouse - South Africa*










Cape Agulhas Lighthouse - South Africa by atlanticstorm (Christopher_Griner), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Mare à Martins *
Ile de la Réunion










La Mare à Martins by blp photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La vue aérienne est signée Dronecopters Imagerie Drone Réunion*










Jean Petit by DroneCopters, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Agulhas Lighthouse - South Africa*










Cape Agulhas Lighthouse - South Africa by atlanticstorm (Christopher_Griner), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mer de nuages sur l'Île de la Réunion en fin de journée*










Mer de nuages sur l'Île de la Réunion en fin de journée by RP Grondin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint-Pierre. La Réunion.*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/akeki/17049489172/in/pool-ile_de_la_reunion/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Agulhas Lighthouse - South Africa*










Cape Agulhas Lighthouse - South Africa by atlanticstorm (Christopher_Griner), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ille de la Reunion*










Cilaos by Juste Etienne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

L1009040 by akeki, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grande Anse. La Réunion.*










L1009049 by akeki, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

L1009038 by akeki, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grands Bois. La Réunion.*










L1009022 by akeki, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shipwreck - Trawler Meisho Maru No. 38, South Africa*










Shipwreck - Trawler Meisho Maru No. 38 by atlanticstorm (Christopher_Griner), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Agulhas Lighthouse and rocky coastline. Cape Agulhas, South Africa. *










Cape Agulhas Lighthouse by atlanticstorm (Christopher_Griner), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boardwalk To The Edge - Of Africa *
Almost there! Cape Agulhas, South Africa. 










Boardwalk To The Edge - Of Africa by atlanticstorm (Christopher_Griner), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Agulhas Lighthouse*










Cape Agulhas Lighthouse by atlanticstorm (Christopher_Griner), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Agulhas Country Lodge - L'Agulhas, South Africa*










Agulhas Country Lodge - L'Agulhas, South Africa by atlanticstorm (Christopher_Griner), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rivière Fleurs Jaunes *
Ile de la Réunion










Rivière Fleurs Jaunes by blp photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rivière du Mât *
Ile de la Réunion










Rivière du Mât by blp photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ile de la Réunion*










Rivière Fleurs Jaunes by blp photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bassin Longor, Ile de la Réunion*










Bassin Longor by DiGerard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Agulhas Country Lodge - L'Agulhas, South Africa*










Agulhas Country Lodge - L'Agulhas, South Africa by atlanticstorm (Christopher_Griner), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Agulhas Country Lodge - L'Agulhas, South Africa*










Agulhas Country Lodge - L'Agulhas, South Africa by atlanticstorm (Christopher_Griner), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Agulhas Country Lodge - L'Agulhas, South Africa*










Agulhas Country Lodge - L'Agulhas, South Africa by atlanticstorm (Christopher_Griner), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Struisbaai - Western Cape - South Africa*










Struisbaai - Western Cape - South Africa by atlanticstorm (Christopher_Griner), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rolling Farmland - Western Cape - South Africa*










Rolling Farmland - Western Cape - South Africa by atlanticstorm (Christopher_Griner), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reunion Island*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16721301100/in/pool-ile_de_la_reunion/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ploughing The Fields of Fall - Western Cape - South Africa*










Ploughing The Fields of Fall - Western Cape - South Africa by atlanticstorm (Christopher_Griner), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La plage de Boucan Canot à La Réunion*










La plage de Boucan Canot à La Réunion by daliane_j, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Soleil couchant à Boucan Canot à La Réunion*










Soleil couchant à Boucan Canot à La Réunion by daliane_j, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint-Pierre, La Réunion*










Stranger in a strange land... by Pierre Malet, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reunion Island*










Me under stars... by Bruno TANDRYA, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cour d'eau à Ste Suzanne, Ile de la Reunion*










Cour d'eau à Ste Suzanne by Lt florent Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ploughing The Fields of Fall - Western Cape - South Africa*










Ploughing The Fields of Fall - Western Cape - South Africa by Christopher Griner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rolling Farmland - Western Cape - South Africa*










Rolling Farmland - Western Cape - South Africa by Christopher Griner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ploughing The Fields of Fall - Western Cape - South Africa*










Ploughing The Fields of Fall - Western Cape - South Africa by Christopher Griner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Caledon - Western Cape - South Africa*










Caledon - Western Cape - South Africa by Christopher Griner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset from Table Mountain - Cape Town, South Africa*










Sunset from Table Mountain - Cape Town, South Africa by Christopher Griner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Couché soleil au Bassin Pirogue, Reunion*










Couché soleil au Bassin Pirogue by Lt florent Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pano Réunion*










Pano Réunion by Bruno TANDRYA, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cap Lahoussay Sunset, La Reunion*










Cap Lahoussay Sunset by Romain TECHER, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pont de la Riviere de l'Est, La Reunion*










Pont de la Riviere de l'Est by Lt florent Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset on La Possession, Reunion Island*










Sunset on La Possession, Reunion Island by Fabien TECHER, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lion's Head - Cape Town, South Africa*










Lion's Head - Cape Town, South Africa by Christopher Griner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lion's Head - Cape Town, South Africa*










Lion's Head - Cape Town, South Africa by Christopher Griner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.346644432049758.74960.160959247284945&type=3


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa*









facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa*

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.346644432049758.74960.160959247284945&type=3








facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Deserto de Viana, Boa Vista, Cape Verde Islands*









TCV0114.jpg by Pearl Bucknall, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Deserto de Viana, Boa Vista, Cape Verde Islands*









TCV0110.jpg by Pearl Bucknall, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Musulu Island, Luanda*









Christmas party, Musulu Island, Angola by cgpapuc, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etang Salé, Reunion Islands*









Etang Salé by Lt florent Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascade Niagara, Île de la Réunion*









Cascade Niagara, Île de la Réunion by Greatsky55, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascade blanche, Reunion Island*









Cascade blanche by Jonathan PAYET, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cap jaune, Ile de la Reunion*









Cap jaune by Dijoux Gérard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bahia Towers, Oran, Algeria*









Bahia Towers by lyrics96, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Front de Mer, Oran, Algeria*









Front de Mer, Oran by lyrics96, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oran, Sidi El Houari, Algeria*









Oran, Sidi El Houari by lyrics96, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oran, Bd de la Soummam (Ex Gallieni), Algeria*









Oran, Bd de la Soummam (Ex Gallieni) by lyrics96, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oran, Front de mer, Algeria*









Oran, Front de mer by lyrics96, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oran, Convention Center, Algeria*









Oran, Convention Center by lyrics96, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oran, Convention Center, Algeria*









Oran, Convention Center by lyrics96, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oran, Port of Oran, Algeria*









Oran, Port of Oran by lyrics96, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oran, Port of Oran, Algeria*









Oran, Les Falaises by lyrics96, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oran, Sheraton complex, Algeria*









Oran, Sheraton complex by lyrics96, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oran, Sheraton complex, Algeria*









Oran, Sheraton complex by lyrics96, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oran, From Santa Cruz, Algeria*









Oran, From Santa Cruz by lyrics96, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oran, From Santa Cruz, Algeria*









Oran, Front de mer by lyrics96, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mosi oa Tunya, Victoria Falls, Zambia*









Mosi oa Tunya, Victoria Falls, Zambia by Lars Lundqvist, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nyanga National Park, Zimbabwe*









Nyanga National Park, Zimbabwe by Lars Lundqvist, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nyanga National Park, Zimbabwe*









Nyanga National Park, Zimbabwe by Lars Lundqvist, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Botswana*









facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Botswana*









facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chobe River, Kasane, Botswana*









facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Walvis Bay, Namibia*









Walvis Bay, Namibia by Christopher Griner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tlemcen city corniche Lalla Setti Observatory, Western Algeria*









Nokia N8 Shot at Tlemcen city corniche Lalla Setti Observatory, Western Algeria by lyrics96, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint-Pierre. La Réunion.*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/akeki/8913469242/in/pool-ile_de_la_reunion/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Swakopmund, Namibia*









Swakopmund, Namibia - scenes by Christopher Griner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tlemcen, Western Algeria*









Nokia N8 Shot in Tlemcen, Western Algeria by lyrics96, sur Flickr


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

Boyshow said:


> *Walvis Bay, Namibia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Palm Avenue...:cheers2: kay:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*White desert, Egypt*









White desert, Egypt by neiljs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Black desert, Egypt*









Black desert, Egypt by neiljs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*White desert, Egypt*









White desert, Egypt by neiljs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Black desert, Egypt*









Black desert, Egypt by neiljs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*White desert, Egypt*









White desert, Egypt by neiljs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Black desert, Egypt*









Black desert, Egypt by neiljs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*White desert, Egypt*









White desert, Egypt by neiljs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*White desert, Egypt*









White desert, Egypt by neiljs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baharia Oasis, Western Desert of Egypt*









Baharia Oasis, Western Desert of Egypt by neiljs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Date palms, Baharia Oasis, Egypt*









Date palms, Baharia Oasis, Egypt by neiljs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sakara pyramid, Egypt*









Sakara pyramid, Egypt by neiljs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*White desert, Egypt*









White desert, Egypt by neiljs, sur Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baharia Oasis, Western Desert, Egypt*









Baharia Oasis, Western Desert, Egypt by neiljs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nile felluca, Cairo, Egypt*









Nile felluca, Cairo, Egypt by neiljs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*White desert near to Baharia, Egypt*









White desert near to Baharia, Egypt by neiljs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abu Simbel, Egypt*









Abu Simbel, Egypt by neiljs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abu Simbel, Egypt*









Abu Simbel, Egypt by neiljs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cairo, Egypt*









Cairo, Egypt by neiljs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sinai, Egypt*









Sinai, Egypt by neiljs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*White desert, Egypt*









White desert, Egypt by neiljs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*White desert, Egypt*









White desert, Egypt by neiljs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cairo, Egypt*









Cairo, Egypt by neiljs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cairo, Egypt*









Cairo, Egypt by neiljs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cairo, Egypt*









Cairo, Egypt by neiljs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cairo, Egypt*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/neiljs/4437155185/in/album-72157600287232837/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kruger National Park, South Africa*









The Perfect Leopard by Patrick Turek, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*cape town*









run free by Jon Rawlinson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Table Mountain National Park, South Africa*









Table Mountain National Park, South Africa by miquitos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Skukuza, Mpumalanga, South Africa*









Drinking by Jonathan Khoo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kenya*









African Heat by Hamad Darwish, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Kruger National Park, South Africa*









Photo by Mario Moreno by HumanTheme.com, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Masai Mara, Tanzania*









Photo by Amnon Eichelberg by HumanTheme.com, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Timbavati, Kruger NP, South Africa*









Hey, mommy ... by Thomas Retterath, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Masai Mara (Kenya)*









ZEAL of ZEBRA by Shanavas K, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Masai Mara *









No nap today! by Daniel Cano Ott, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Little Lions Head hike above Hout Bay South Africa*









Little Lions Head hike above Hout Bay South Africa by Jono Hey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*God's Window viewpoint at Blyde River Canyon - South Africa*









God's Window viewpoint at Blyde River Canyon - South Africa by Jono Hey, sur Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cathedral Peak area - Ukhahlamba Drakensberg National Park South Africa*









Cathedral Peak area - Ukhahlamba Drakensberg National Park South Africa by Jono Hey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wolfberg Cracks Cederberg Wilderness South Africa*









Wolfberg Cracks Cederberg Wilderness South Africa by Jono Hey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cathedral Peak area trail Ukhahlamba Drakensberg National Park South Africa*









Cathedral Peak area trail Ukhahlamba Drakensberg National Park South Africa by Jono Hey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise at Cape Point Nature Reserve South Africa*









Sunrise at Cape Point Nature Reserve South Africa by Jono Hey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Garden Route National Park Wilderness, South Africa*









Garden Route National Park Wilderness by Jono Hey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Robinson's Pass and the Outeniqua Mountains South Africa*









Robinson's Pass and the Outeniqua Mountains South Africa by Jono Hey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Three Rondavels View at Blyde River Canyon - South Africa*









Three Rondavels View at Blyde River Canyon - South Africa by Jono Hey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canyons and arches, South Africa*









Canyons and arches by Jono Hey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise along Chapman's Peak Drive, Cape Peninsula - South Africa*









Sunrise along Chapman's Peak Drive, Cape Peninsula - South Africa by Jono Hey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hout Bay - Cape Peninsula, South Africa*









Hout Bay - Cape Peninsula by Jono Hey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*No whales in sight at Hermanus, the Overberg - South Africa*









No whales in sight at Hermanus, the Overberg - South Africa by Jono Hey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zanzibar Stone Town - panoramic view, Tanzania*









Zanzibar Stone Town - panoramic view by Mr~Poussnik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zanzibar - Stone Town, Palace Museum*









Zanzibar - Stone Town, Palace Museum by Mr~Poussnik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zanzibar - Stone Town, Saint-Joseph cathedral from the House of Wonders*









Zanzibar - Stone Town, Saint-Joseph cathedral from the House of Wonders by Mr~Poussnik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dream beaches of Pemba Zanzibar Tanzania*









Dream beaches of Pemba Zanzibar Tanzania by Mr~Poussnik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dream beaches of Pemba Zanzibar Tanzania*









Dream beaches of Pemba Zanzibar Tanzania by Mr~Poussnik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pemba island - Zanzibar Tanzania*









Pemba island - Zanzibar Tanzania by Mr~Poussnik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The west coast of mauritius island*









The west coast of mauritius island by llee_wu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius*









A lovely boy by llee_wu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The north coast of mauritius island*









The north coast of mauritius island by llee_wu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The boats*









The boats by llee_wu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A red Church and a red boat, Mauritius*









A red Church and a red boat by llee_wu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius*









The road to sea by llee_wu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The boats on the green*









The boats on the green by llee_wu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A straw house under blue sky, Mauritius*









A straw house under blue sky by llee_wu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius*









The sand by llee_wu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

A dock by llee_wu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*V&A Waterfront Cape Town South Africa*









V&A Waterfront Cape Town South Africa by Christine Phillips, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Table Mountain from V&A Waterfron Cape Town South Africa*









Table Mountain from V&A Waterfron Cape Town South Africa by Christine Phillips, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hout Bay Marina*









Hout Bay Marina by Christine Phillips, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Houtbay Harbour South Africa*









Houtbay Harbour South Africa by Christine Phillips, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Muizenberg Cape Town South Africa*









Muizenberg Cape Town South Africa by Christine Phillips, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Muizenberg Lighthouse - Cape Town South Africa*









Muizenberg Lighthouse - Cape Town South Africa by Christine Phillips, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Muizenberg Harbour - Cape Town South Africa*









Muizenberg Harbour - Cape Town South Africa by Christine Phillips, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Entrance into Muizenberg Harbour - Cape Town South Africa*









Entrance into Muizenberg Harbour - Cape Town South Africa by Christine Phillips, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*V&A Waterfront Cape Town South Africa*









V&A Waterfront Cape Town South Africa by Christine Phillips, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Clifton beach Cape Town South Africa*









Clifton beach Cape Town South Africa by Christine Phillips, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*V&A Waterfront Cape Town South Africa*









V&A Waterfront Cape Town South Africa by Christine Phillips, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*V&A Waterfront Cape Town South Africa*









V&A Waterfront Cape Town South Africa by Christine Phillips, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shipwreck SA Coastline*









Shipwreck SA Coastline by Christine Phillips, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Heks river valley South Africa*









Heks river valley South Africa by Christine Phillips, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Heks river valley RSA*









Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canal walk Cape town*









Canal walk Cape town by Christine Phillips, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*BOS 400: Shipwreck Cape Coastline South Africa*









BOS 400: Shipwreck Cape Coastline South Africa by Christine Phillips, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*V&A Waterfront Cape Town South Africa*









V&A Waterfront Cape Town South Africa by Christine Phillips, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seal Island Cape Town South Africa*









Seal Island Cape Town South Africa by Christine Phillips, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Black Mountains South Africa*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/epic-memory/3391942414/in/album-72157615830918121/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Black mountains under clouds South Africa*









Black mountains under clouds South Africa by Christine Phillips, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Heks River Valley *
Western Cape South Africa









Heks River Valley by Christine Phillips, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Clifton Beach Cape Town South Africa*









Clifton Beach Cape Town South Africa by Christine Phillips, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Houtbay South Africa*









Houtbay South Africa by Christine Phillips, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Clifton beach Cape Town South Africa*









Clifton beach Cape Town South Africa by Christine Phillips, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Table Mountain Cape Town South Africa*









Table Mountain Cape Town South Africa by Christine Phillips, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View of Cape Town, Table Bay and the Harbour*









View of Cape Town, Table Bay and the Harbour by Christine Phillips, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Two Oceans Aquarium South Africa*









Two Oceans Aquarium South Africa by Christine Phillips, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*V&A Waterfront Cape Town South Africa*









V&A Waterfront Cape Town South Africa by Christine Phillips, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*V&A Waterfront Cape Town South Africa*









V&A Waterfront Cape Town South Africa by Christine Phillips, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fish River Canyon - Namibia*









Fish River Canyon - Namibia by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia - Quiver trees*









Namibia - Quiver trees by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lüderitz / Namibia*









Lüderitz / Namibia by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lüderitz / Namibia*









Lüderitz / Namibia by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kolmanskuppe / Namibia*









Kolmanskuppe / Namibia by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Diaz Point / Namibia*









Diaz Point / Namibia by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Walvis Bay / Namibia*









Walvis Bay / Namibia by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etosha / Namibia*









Etosha / Namibia by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etosha Andersson Gate / Namibia*









Etosha Andersson Gate / Namibia by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lion on the road in Etosha / Namibia*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6277837718/in/album-72157627609027277/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Okaukuejo Camp Etosha / Namibia*









Okaukuejo Camp Etosha / Namibia by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Okaukuejo Camp Etosha / Namibia*









Okaukuejo Camp Etosha / Namibia by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise in the desert / Namibia*









Sunrise in the desert / Namibia by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namib desert*









Namib desert by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dune hiking in the Namib desert -Dünenwandern in der Namib Wüste*









Namib desert by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dune hiking in Sossusvlei / Namibia*









Dune hiking in Sossusvlei / Namibia by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wildebeest (Gnus) in the Auas Mountains / Nambia*









Wildebeest (Gnus) in the Auas Mountains / Nambia by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Giraffes at the Auas Mountains / Namibia*









Giraffes at the Auas Mountains / Namibia by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Savanna at the Solitaire Lodge / Nambibia*









Savanna at the Solitaire Lodge / Nambibia by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Landscape central Namibia*









Landscape central Namibia by !eberhard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Sans titre by regienbb, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Sans titre by regienbb, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Sans titre by regienbb, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View from our cabin, Lesotho*









View from our cabin by regienbb, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

View from our rondavel by regienbb, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

This crater lost his wheel and blocked the road by regienbb, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sani pass, Lesotho*









Sani pass by regienbb, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Sani pass by regienbb, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

DSC06178 by regienbb, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

DSC06194_a by regienbb, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*endless view, Lesotho*









endless view by regienbb, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

tranqui by regienbb, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*On top of the Sani pass, Lesotho*









On top of the Sani pass by regienbb, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

View on Sani pass by regienbb, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Drakensberg, Lesotho*









Drakensberg by regienbb, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Retour de pêche [ Île de Praslin ~ Seychelles ]*









Retour de pêche [ Île de Praslin ~ Seychelles ] by Emmanuel VRIGNAUD, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Coucher de soleil sur Grande Anse #2 [ Île de Praslin ~ Seychelles ]*









Coucher de soleil sur Grande Anse #2 [ Île de Praslin ~ Seychelles ] by Emmanuel VRIGNAUD, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lesotho*









Sans titre by regienbb, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Anse Volbert [ Île de Praslin ~ Seychelles ]*









Anse Volbert [ Île de Praslin ~ Seychelles ] by Emmanuel VRIGNAUD, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Anse Georgette [ Île de Praslin ~ Seychelles ]*









Anse Georgette [ Île de Praslin ~ Seychelles ] by Emmanuel VRIGNAUD, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lesotho*









Sans titre by regienbb, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Anse Georgette [ Île de Praslin ~ Seychelles ]*









Anse Georgette [ Île de Praslin ~ Seychelles ] by Emmanuel VRIGNAUD, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lesotho*









Sans titre by regienbb, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lesotho*









sunset by regienbb, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Île Curieuse #1 [ Seychelles ]*









Île Curieuse #1 [ Seychelles ] by Emmanuel VRIGNAUD, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Île Curieuse #3 [ Seychelles ]*









Île Curieuse #3 [ Seychelles ] by Emmanuel VRIGNAUD, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lesotho*









Sans titre by regienbb, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stuck on the Sani pass, Lesotho*









Stuck on the Sani pass by regienbb, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Île Curieuse #2 [ Seychelles ]*









Île Curieuse #2 [ Seychelles ] by Emmanuel VRIGNAUD, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*heard boys Lesotho*









heard boys Lesotho by regienbb, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Islet-Saint Pierre #2 [ Seychelles ]*









Islet-Saint Pierre #2 [ Seychelles ] by Emmanuel VRIGNAUD, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Islet-Saint Pierre #1 [ Seychelles ]*









Islet-Saint Pierre #1 [ Seychelles ] by Emmanuel VRIGNAUD, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Drakensberg flowers, Lesotho*









Drakensberg flowers by regienbb, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arbres morts #3 [ Île de Praslin ~ Seychelles ]*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/regienycarlos/3314921322/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beginning of the Sani pass, South Africa*









Beginning of the Sani pass by regienbb, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santo Antao, Cape Verde - The Mountainous Island*









Santo Antao, Cape Verde - The Mountainous Island by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calhau, Cape Verde - Seaside Road*









Calhau, Cape Verde - Seaside Road by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kilimanjaro, Tanzania - Karanga High Camp*









Kilimanjaro, Tanzania - Karanga High Camp by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sao Vicente, Cape Verde - Laginha Beach*









Sao Vicente, Cape Verde - Laginha Beach by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santo Antao, Cape Verde - The Mountainous Island*









Santo Antao, Cape Verde - The Mountainous Island by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sao Vicente, Cape Verde - Paradise*









Sao Vicente, Cape Verde - Paradise by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sal, Cape Verde - Surfing @Santa Maria Beach*









Sal, Cape Verde - Surfing @Santa Maria Beach by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sal, Cape Verde - Santa Maria Beach*









Sal, Cape Verde - Santa Maria Beach by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kilimanjaro, Tanzania - Glacier @Uhuru Peak*









Kilimanjaro, Tanzania - Glacier @Uhuru Peak by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sao Vicente, Cape Verde - Running*









Sao Vicente, Cape Verde - Running by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santo Antao, Cape Verde - The Mountainous Island*









Santo Antao, Cape Verde - The Mountainous Island by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sal, Cape Verde - Santa Maria Beach*









Sal, Cape Verde - Santa Maria Beach by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sal, Cape Verde - Santa Maria Beach*









Sal, Cape Verde - Santa Maria Beach by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Manyara National Park, Tanzania*









Lake Manyara National Park, Tanzania by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Manyara National Park, Tanzania*









Lake Manyara National Park, Tanzania by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zanzibar, Tanzania - Tropical Paradise*









Zanzibar, Tanzania - Tropical Paradise by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kilimanjaro, Tanzania - Glacier @Uhuru Peak*









Kilimanjaro, Tanzania - Glacier @Uhuru Peak by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zanzibar, Tanzania - Tropical Paradise*









Zanzibar, Tanzania - Tropical Paradise by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zanzibar, Tanzania - Tropical Paradise*









Zanzibar, Tanzania - Tropical Paradise by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kilimanjaro, Tanzania - Uhuru Peak*









Kilimanjaro, Tanzania - Uhuru Peak by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zanzibar, Tanzania - Tropical Paradise*









Zanzibar, Tanzania - Tropical Paradise by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kilimanjaro, Tanzania - Machame Road*









Kilimanjaro, Tanzania - Machame Road by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ngorongoro Crater, Tanzania*









Ngorongoro Crater, Tanzania by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset @Mount Kilimanjaro, Tanzania*









Sunset @Mount Kilimanjaro, Tanzania by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ngorongoro Crater, Tanzania*









Ngorongoro Crater, Tanzania by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kilimanjaro Summit, Tanzania - Above the clouds 5.50am @Uhuru Peak (5 895m)*









Kilimanjaro Summit, Tanzania - Above the clouds 5.50am @Uhuru Peak (5 895m) by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zanzibar, Tanzania - Tropical Paradise*









Zanzibar, Tanzania - Tropical Paradise by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tarangire National Park, Tanzania - Tiny Elephants*









Tarangire National Park, Tanzania - Tiny Elephants by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Manyara National Park, Tanzania*









Lake Manyara National Park, Tanzania by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jambiani, Zanzibar - Fisherwoman*









Jambiani, Zanzibar - Fisherwoman by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kilimanjaro, Tanzania - Tribute to the Kilimanjaro Porters*









Kilimanjaro, Tanzania - Tribute to the Kilimanjaro Porters by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Manyara, Tanzania - Male Grey-Headed Kingfisher*









Lake Manyara, Tanzania - Male Grey-Headed Kingfisher by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stown Town, Zanzibar - Old City*









Stown Town, Zanzibar - Old City by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zanzibar, Tanzania - Tropical Paradise*









Zanzibar, Tanzania - Tropical Paradise by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kilimanjaro, Tanzania - Glacier @Uhuru Peak (5 895m)*









Kilimanjaro, Tanzania - Glacier @Uhuru Peak (5 895m) by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jambiani, Zanzibar - Tropical Paradise*









Jambiani, Zanzibar - Tropical Paradise by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tarangire,Tanzania - Ready For Hunting*









Tarangire,Tanzania - Ready For Hunting by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ngorongoro Crater, Tanzania - Garden of Eden*









Ngorongoro Crater, Tanzania - Garden of Eden by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huge Kilimanjaro's shadow vs "Small" Mount Meru*









Huge Kilimanjaro's shadow vs "Small" Mount Meru by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Manyara National Park, Tanzania*









Lake Manyara National Park, Tanzania by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zanzibar - Children Running*









Zanzibar - Children Running by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise along Chapman's Peak Drive, Cape Peninsula - South Africa*









Sunrise along Chapman's Peak Drive, Cape Peninsula - South Africa by Jono Hey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hout Bay - Cape Peninsula*









Hout Bay - Cape Peninsula by Jono Hey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*No whales in sight at Hermanus, the Overberg - South Africa*









No whales in sight at Hermanus, the Overberg - South Africa by Jono Hey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canyons and arches*









Canyons and arches by Jono Hey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Three Rondavels View at Blyde River Canyon - South Africa*









Three Rondavels View at Blyde River Canyon - South Africa by Jono Hey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Robinson's Pass and the Outeniqua Mountains South Africa*









Robinson's Pass and the Outeniqua Mountains South Africa by Jono Hey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Garden Route National Park Wilderness*









Garden Route National Park Wilderness by Jono Hey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cathedral Peak area trail Ukhahlamba Drakensberg National Park South Africa*









Cathedral Peak area trail Ukhahlamba Drakensberg National Park South Africa by Jono Hey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wolfberg Cracks Cederberg Wilderness South Africa*









Wolfberg Cracks Cederberg Wilderness South Africa by Jono Hey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cathedral Peak area - Ukhahlamba Drakensberg National Park South Africa*









Cathedral Peak area - Ukhahlamba Drakensberg National Park South Africa by Jono Hey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*God's Window viewpoint at Blyde River Canyon - South Africa*









God's Window viewpoint at Blyde River Canyon - South Africa by Jono Hey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Little Lions Head hike above Hout Bay South Africa*









Little Lions Head hike above Hout Bay South Africa by Jono Hey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trouble with wayfinding *
Panorama Trail hike in Jonkershoek Nature Reserve, South Africa









Trouble with wayfinding by Jono Hey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Policeman's Helmet at Royal Natal Ukhahlamba Drakensberg National Park South Africa*









Policeman's Helmet at Royal Natal Ukhahlamba Drakensberg National Park South Africa by Jono Hey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jonkershoek - South Africa*









Jonkershoek - South Africa by Jono Hey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cathedral Peak area at sunrise - Ukhahlamba Drakensberg National Park, South Africa*









Cathedral Peak area at sunrise - Ukhahlamba Drakensberg National Park, South Africa by Jono Hey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vineyard and storm clouds, Cederberg Wilderness, South Africa*









Vineyard and storm clouds, Cederberg Wilderness, South Africa by Jono Hey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amphitheatre reflection at sunrise - Ukhahlamba Drakensberg National Park South Africa*









Amphitheatre reflection at sunrise - Ukhahlamba Drakensberg National Park South Africa by Jono Hey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hout Bay Cape Peninsula South Africa*









The Sentinel by Jono Hey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cathedral Peak plateau panorama*









Cathedral Peak plateau panorama by Jono Hey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La montagne de Thèbes (Egypte)*









La montagne de Thèbes (Egypte) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ain Khudra oasis - Sinai, Egypt*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-correia/6163141855


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pyramid, Giza, Egypt*









Pyramid, Giza, Egypt by goodhike, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Qaitbay Citadel, Alexandria, Egypt*









Qaitbay Citadel, Alexandria, Egypt by goodhike, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*"Chui" - Samburu Leopard, Kenya*









"Chui" - Samburu Leopard, Kenya Africa by Stephen Oachs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*"The Matriarch" - Cheetah with 5 cubs in the Masai Mara, Kenya*









"The Matriarch" - Cheetah with 5 cubs in the Masai Mara by Stephen Oachs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A couple of female lions escaping the mid afternoon heat and bugs snoozing away on a giant eucalyptus branch at Lake Nakuru in Kenya *









Big Cat Nap by Stephen Oachs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dakar Senegal - Looking North*









Dakar Senegal - Looking North by Jeff Attaway, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marrakesh, Morocco*









Marrakesh by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wildlife in Morocco*









Wildlife by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morocco desert*









Morocco desert by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marrakesh Morocco*









Marrakesh by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Desert Morocco*









Desert by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marrakesh Majorelle garden*









Marrakesh Majorelle garden by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morocco*









Morocco by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morocco *









Morocco by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marrakesh, Morocco*









Marrakesh by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morocco*









Morocco by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marrakesh Bab Agnaou*









Marrakesh by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Desert, Morocco.*









Desert by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Desert sunset in Morocco*









Desert sunset in Morocco by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Desert, it was in Morocco.*









Morocco by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valley in Morocco.*









Morocco by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dakar, Senegal - Downtown*









Dakar, Senegal - Downtown by Jeff Attaway, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lac Assal, Djibouti. *









Sans titre by Nate Miller, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bird of Prey - Chobe Safari - Botswana*









Bird of Prey - Chobe Safari - Botswana by Alex Berger, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lac Assal, Djibouti.*









Sans titre by Nate Miller, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bird of Prey - Chobe Safari - Botswana*









Bird of Prey - Chobe Safari - Botswana by Alex Berger, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lac Assal, Djibouti. *









Sans titre by Nate Miller, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lac Assal, Djibouti. *









Sans titre by Nate Miller, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lac Abbé, Djibouti*









Sans titre by Nate Miller, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lac Abbé, Djibouti*









Sans titre by Nate Miller, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wild Dogs - Chobe Safari - Botswana*









Wild Dogs - Chobe Safari - Botswana by Alex Berger, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reunion Island.*









Route-des-tamarins by Romain TECHER, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reunion Island*









Plaine des sables - 05140 by Romain TECHER, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascade-Langevin-Reunion Island*









Cascade-Langevin-9584_BD by Romain TECHER, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pont de 3 Bassins-Reunion Island*









Pont de 3 Bassins by Romain TECHER, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etang Salé-Reunion Island*









Nightfall from Etang Salé by Romain TECHER, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reunion Island*









MAFATE-0001403 by Romain TECHER, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reunion Island*









Good night Mr Sun by Romain TECHER, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reunion Island*









On se sent tout petit by Romain TECHER, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*ETANG-ST-PAUL*









ETANG-ST-PAUL by Romain TECHER, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reunion Island*









REUNION-SAL-005 by Romain TECHER, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reunion Island*









Plaine des cafres by Romain TECHER, sur Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Limpopo, South Africa*


Kruger National Park by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mpumalanga, South Africa*


Kruger National Park by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Limpopo, South Africa*


Kruger National Park by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North-West, Botswana*


Botswana by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mini Town Durban, South Africa*









Mini Town Durban (2) by chothia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa *









South Africa Christmas 2013 by jeggerjay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Durban Harbour*









South Africa Christmas 2013 by jeggerjay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

South Africa Christmas 2013 by jeggerjay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gateway Shopping Centre (around 7 photos used in this vertorama), Durban, South Africa*









South Africa Christmas 2013 by jeggerjay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

South Africa Christmas 2013 by jeggerjay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Durban, South Africa*









South Africa Christmas 2013 by jeggerjay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

South Africa Christmas 2013 by jeggerjay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

South Africa Christmas 2013 by jeggerjay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aerial view of Durban*









South Africa Christmas 2013 by jeggerjay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

South Africa Christmas 2013 by jeggerjay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aerial view of Durban, RSA*









South Africa Christmas 2013 by jeggerjay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aerial shot of Durban's stadiums*









South Africa Christmas 2013 by jeggerjay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Umgeni River*









South Africa Christmas 2013 by jeggerjay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

South Africa Christmas 2013 by jeggerjay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wilson's Wharf, Durban Harbour, South Africa*









South Africa Christmas 2013 by jeggerjay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Swaziland: Mantenga - Mantenga Falls*









Swaziland: Mantenga - Mantenga Falls by Andrea van den Broek, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lofoi Wasserfall, DRC*









Lofoi Wasserfall by Turboturbine, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Augrabies Waterfall - South Africa*









Augrabies Waterfall - South Africa by South African Tourism, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue Nile Falls, Ethiopia*









Blue Nile Falls by Paul Zizka, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waterfall in Chogoria*









200812_kenya-97 by Franco Pecchio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zimbabwe rock art hol0106 Mtaratzi waterfall*









Zimbabwe rock art hol0106 Mtaratzi waterfall by dajavous, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Semonkong Waterfall, South Africa*









Semonkong Waterfall by BTCV International, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wli waterfall hike, Gana*









Wli waterfall hike by Stig Nygaard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dindefello Waterfall, Senegal*









Dindefello Waterfall! by eidally, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Franschhoek Wine Tram, Western Cape, South Africa*









Franschhoek Wine Tram, Western Cape, South Africa by South African Tourism, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huguenot Memorial, Franschhoek, Western Cape, South Africa*









Huguenot Memorial, Franschhoek, Western Cape, South Africa by South African Tourism, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Citadel Azur Resort Pool Hurghada, Egypt*









Citadel Azur Resort Pool Hurghada by John Golay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fishing Village, Paternoster, Western Cape, South Africa*









Fishing Village, Paternoster, Western Cape, South Africa by South African Tourism, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Western Cape, South Africa*









Western Cape, South Africa by South African Tourism, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colossi of Memnon of Luxor, Egypt*









Colossi of Memnon of Luxor by John Golay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rhodes Fruit Farms, Groot Drakenstein, Western Cape, South Africa*









Rhodes Fruit Farms, Groot Drakenstein, Western Cape, South Africa by South African Tourism, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Club Mykonos Resort, Langebaan, West Coast, Western Cape, South Africa*









Club Mykonos Resort, Langebaan, West Coast, Western Cape, South Africa by South African Tourism, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stellenbosch Wine Route, Western Cape, South Africa*









Stellenbosch Wine Route, Western Cape, South Africa by South African Tourism, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Deir el-Bahari Luxor, Egypt*









Deir el-Bahari Luxor by John Golay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hurghada Desert Mosque, Egypt*









Hurghada Desert Mosque by John Golay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bloubergstrand, Cape Town, Western Cape, South Africa*









Bloubergstrand, Cape Town, Western Cape, South Africa by South African Tourism, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Thesen Island, George, Western Cape, South Africa*









Thesen Island, George, Western Cape, South Africa by South African Tourism, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hurghada Marina, Egypt*









Hurghada Marina by John Golay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hurghada Mosque, Egypt*









Hurghada Mosque by John Golay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stellenbosch Wine Route, Western Cape, South Africa*









Stellenbosch Wine Route, Western Cape, South Africa by South African Tourism, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boschendal, Groot Drakenstein, Franschhoek, Western Cape, South Africa*









Boschendal, Groot Drakenstein, Franschhoek, Western Cape, South Africa by South African Tourism, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hurghada, Marina, Egypt*









Hurghada, Marina by John Golay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Obelisk of Karnak Temple Luxor, Egypt*









Obelisk of Karnak Temple Luxor by John Golay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Knysna Lagoon, Western Cape, South Africa*









Knysna Lagoon, Western Cape, South Africa by South African Tourism, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Franschhoek Wine Tram, Western Cape, South Africa*









Franschhoek Wine Tram, Western Cape, South Africa by South African Tourism, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sphinxes Entrance of Karnak temple Luxor, Egypt*









Sphinxes Entrance of Karnak temple Luxor by John Golay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Franschhoek, Western Cape, South Africa*









Franschhoek, Western Cape, South Africa by South African Tourism, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rhodes Fruit Farm, Boschendal, Western Cape, South Africa*









Rhodes Fruit Farm, Boschendal, Western Cape, South Africa by South African Tourism, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rhodes Fruit Farm, Stellenbosch, Western Cape, South Africa*









Rhodes Fruit Farm, Stellenbosch, Western Cape, South Africa by South African Tourism, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Durban, KwaZulu-Natal, South Africa*









Durban, KwaZulu-Natal, South Africa by South African Tourism, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moyo Pier at Addington Beach, Durban, KwaZulu-Natal, South Africa*









Moyo Pier at Addington Beach, Durban, KwaZulu-Natal, South Africa by South African Tourism, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Durban Country Club, KwaZulu Natal, South Africa*









Durban Country Club, KwaZulu Natal, South Africa by South African Tourism, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Durban beach front, KwaZulu Natal, South Africa*









Durban beach front, KwaZulu Natal, South Africa by South African Tourism, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moses Mabhida Stadium, Durban, KwaZulu-Natal, South Africa*









Moses Mabhida Stadium, Durban, KwaZulu-Natal, South Africa by South African Tourism, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View of Moses Mabhida Stadium, Durban, KwaZulu-Natal, South Africa*









View of Moses Mabhida Stadium, Durban, KwaZulu-Natal, South Africa by South African Tourism, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Durban beach front, KwaZulu Natal, South Africa*









Durban beach front, KwaZulu Natal, South Africa by South African Tourism, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*uShaka Marine World, Durban, KwaZulu Natal, South Africa*









uShaka Marine World, Durban, KwaZulu Natal, South Africa by South African Tourism, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Durban beach front, KwaZulu Natal, South Africa*









Durban beach front, KwaZulu Natal, South Africa by South African Tourism, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Durban Harbour, Durban, KwaZulu-Natal, South Africa*









Durban Harbour, Durban, KwaZulu-Natal, South Africa by South African Tourism, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*uShaka Marine World, Durban, KwaZulu Natal, South Africa*









uShaka Marine World, Durban, KwaZulu Natal, South Africa by South African Tourism, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moyo Pier, Durban, KwaZulu-Natal, South Africa*









Moyo Pier, Durban, KwaZulu-Natal, South Africa by South African Tourism, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moses Mabhida Stadium, Durban, KwaZulu-Natal, South Africa*









Moses Mabhida Stadium, Durban, KwaZulu-Natal, South Africa by South African Tourism, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blyde River Canyon, Mpumalanga, South Africa*









Blyde River Canyon, Mpumalanga, South Africa by South African Tourism, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mac-Mac Falls, Mpumalanga, South Africa*









Mac-Mac Falls, Mpumalanga, South Africa by South African Tourism, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cradle of Humankind, Maropeng, Gauteng, South Africa*









Cradle of Humankind, Maropeng, Gauteng, South Africa by South African Tourism, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blyde River Canyon, Mpumalanga, South Africa*









Blyde River Canyon, Mpumalanga, South Africa by South African Tourism, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kenya*









Group of elephants and acacia tree by Vladimir Nardin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Watamu, Côte, Kenya*









Lonely beach in Watamu by Vladimir Nardin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Elephants and Kilimanjaro, Kenya*









Elephants and Kilimanjaro by Vladimir Nardin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kenya*









Group of elephants by Vladimir Nardin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Group of wildebeest, Kenya*









Group of wildebeest by Vladimir Nardin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Crested crane dance, Kenya*









Crested crane dance by Vladimir Nardin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Elephant and antelopes, Namibia*









Elephant and antelopes by Vladimir Nardin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lonely tree near Etosha pan edge, Namibia*









Lonely tree near Etosha pan edge by Vladimir Nardin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Elephants at water-hole, Namibia*









Elephants at water-hole by Vladimir Nardin, sur Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Western Cape, South Africa*


Cape Town by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Western Cape, South Africa*


Stellenbosch by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Western Cape, South Africa*


Cape Town by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Western Cape, South Africa*


Cape Town by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Western Cape, South Africa*


Cape Town by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Western Cape, South Africa*


Cape Town by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Western Cape, South Africa*


Cape Town by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Western Cape, South Africa*


Cape Town by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Western Cape, South Africa*


Cape Town by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Western Cape, South Africa*


Cape Town by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Western Cape, South Africa*


Cape Town by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Western Cape, South Africa*


Cape Town by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Western Cape, South Africa*


Cape Town by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Western Cape, South Africa*


Cape Town by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Western Cape, South Africa*


Cape Town by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Western Cape, South Africa*


Cape Town by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Western Cape, South Africa*


Cape Town by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Western Cape, South Africa*


Cape Town by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Western Cape, South Africa*


Cape Town by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Western Cape, South Africa*


Cape Town by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius *









The boats by llee_wu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The church near north beach, Mauritius Island*









The church near north beach by llee_wu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius*









The road to sea by llee_wu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The boats on the green, Mauritius Island*









The boats on the green by llee_wu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius*









The sand by llee_wu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius *









A dock by llee_wu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flag island located the north of mauritius island*









Flag island located the north of mauritius island by llee_wu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius*









relax people by llee_wu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius*









The bay by llee_wu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Boats on the sand*









The Boats on the sand by llee_wu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius Island*









Blue sky and Cloud by llee_wu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Balloon trip, Serengeti, Tanzania.*









Serengeti from the sky...( another one ) by [url=https://w


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*view from the room at Manyara Serena Safari lodge ,lake Manyara,Rift Valley, Tanzania*









back from Africa by José Eduardo Silva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tarangire National Park, Tanzania*









Baobab, pond, ducks,... by José Eduardo Silva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*near Ngorongoro crater, Tanzania*









Zebras by José Eduardo Silva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*low tide,near Ras Nungwi Zanzibar, Tanzania*









Zanzibar Blue by José Eduardo Silva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tarangire National Park, Tanzania*









the giraffe and the accacia by José Eduardo Silva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tarangire National Park, Tanzania*









Tarangire Sunset by José Eduardo Silva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leopard *
Serengeti, Tanzania









Leopard by José Eduardo Silva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*from the air, Balloon trip, Serengeti, Tanzania.*









wildebeast shadows shapes by José Eduardo Silva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zanzibar, Tanzania*









Boat with Zanzibar blues by José Eduardo Silva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nungwi beach, Zanzibar, Tanzania*









walking in the Zanzibar sands by José Eduardo Silva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montagu, South Africa*









Montagu, South Africa by Nats Santivipanon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montagu, South Africa*









Montagu, South Africa by Nats Santivipanon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montagu, South Africa*









Montagu, South Africa by Nats Santivipanon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*hippo pool *
Serengeti , Tanzania









hippo pool by José Eduardo Silva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flamingos *
Ngorongoro crater, Tanzania









Flamingos by José Eduardo Silva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Manyara, Tanzania*









Lake Manyara colors by José Eduardo Silva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montagu, South Africa*









Montagu, South Africa by Nats Santivipanon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Garden Route, South Africa*









Garden Route, South Africa by Nats Santivipanon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tarangire National Park, Tanzania*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4520817107/in/album-72157622889138397/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Garden Route, South Africa*









Garden Route, South Africa by Nats Santivipanon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*early in the morning, Lake Manyara, Tanzania*









Lake Manyara reflections by José Eduardo Silva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Garden Route, South Africa*









Garden Route, South Africa by Nats Santivipanon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Garden Route, South Africa*









Garden Route, South Africa by Nats Santivipanon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Garden Route, South Africa*









Garden Route, South Africa by Nats Santivipanon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ras Nungwi, Zanzibar, Tanzania*









Boats with the Zanzibar blues by José Eduardo Silva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ras Nungwi, Zanzibar, Tanzania*









Ras Nungwi by José Eduardo Silva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Garden Route, South Africa*









Garden Route, South Africa by Nats Santivipanon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Garden Route, South Africa*









Garden Route, South Africa by Nats Santivipanon, sur Flickr


----------



## hafidmarocmaroc95 (Sep 2, 2014)

*Chefchaouen-Morocco*


----------



## hafidmarocmaroc95 (Sep 2, 2014)

*Chefchaouen-Morocco*


----------



## hafidmarocmaroc95 (Sep 2, 2014)

*Chefchaouen-Morocco*


----------



## hafidmarocmaroc95 (Sep 2, 2014)

*Chefchaouen-Morocco*


----------



## hafidmarocmaroc95 (Sep 2, 2014)

*Chefchaouen-Morocco*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tarangire National Park, Tanzania*









Baobabs by José Eduardo Silva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*mother lion and her sons *
at Ngorongoro crater , Tanzania









mother lion and her sons by José Eduardo Silva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Balloon trip, Serengeti, Tanzania.*









playing with wilbeast shadows from the sky by José Eduardo Silva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ras Nungwi, Zanzibar, Tanzania*









Zanzibar water colours by José Eduardo Silva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Manyara, Tanzania*









Lake Manyara by José Eduardo Silva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ras Nungwi, Zanzibar, Tanzania*









2 boats at low tide (Zanzibar) by José Eduardo Silva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tarangire National Park, Tanzania*









Baobab, termite mound ... by José Eduardo Silva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Balloon trip, Serengeti, Tanzania.*









Serengeti from the sky ( another one ) by José Eduardo Silva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ras Nungwi, Zanzibar*









Zanzibar ... by José Eduardo Silva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boat from Zanzibar (Tanzania)*









Boat from Zanzibar by José Eduardo Silva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South African's Safari*









South African's Safari by Nats Santivipanon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South African's Safari*









South African's Safari by Nats Santivipanon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Garden Route, South Africa*









Garden Route, South Africa by Nats Santivipanon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Garden Route, South Africa*









Garden Route, South Africa by Nats Santivipanon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Garden Route, South Africa*









Garden Route, South Africa by Nats Santivipanon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Annual fisherman sailing dhows race in Jambiani, Zanzibar, Tanzania*









Dhow sailing race - VI by igor29768, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Annual fisherman dhows race in Jambiani, Zanzibar*









Dhow sailing race - II by igor29768, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Annual fisherman sailing dhows race in Jambiani, Zanzibar*









Dhow sailing race - I by igor29768, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dhow and sunset, Zanzibar.*









Dhow and sunset, Zanzibar. by Robin Batista, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Garden Route, South Africa*









Garden Route, South Africa by Nats Santivipanon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape peninsula form Table Mountain, South Africa*









Cape peninsula form Table Mountain by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









On top of Table Mountain by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Proteas (South Africa's national flower) *









Preteas on Table Mountain by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape town panorama with Table Mountain*









Cape town panorama with Table Mountain by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape town panorama*









Cape town panorama by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Garden Route, South Africa*









Garden Route, South Africa by Nats Santivipanon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kenya*









AWD 4 by The Ol Pejeta Conservancy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colors of Zanzibar (view on Black)*









Colors of Zanzibar (view on Black) by Isabella C. Soniak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zanzibar after a sunburn, Tanzania*









Isabella by Isabella C. Soniak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tanzania*









This is Tanzania by Isabella C. Soniak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zebras - Tanzania*









Black/White by Isabella C. Soniak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tanzania*









Leonessa by Isabella C. Soniak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kenya*









Sospeso - Suspended in the air (view on black) Explore by Isabella C. Soniak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kenya*









Le onde cullano l'oceano - The ocean waves lull (Explore) by Isabella C. Soniak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Scimmietta golosa  Banana eater, Kenya*









Scimmietta golosa  Banana eater (Explore) by Isabella C. Soniak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Anse Lazio - Praslin - Seychelles. *









Anse Lazio - Praslin - Seychelles. Spiaggia di Praslin by Mauro & Sara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ostrich Etosha, Namibia*









Faster than our car by Mauro & Sara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Two lions - Namibia - Okonjima*









Two lions - Namibia - Okonjima by Mauro & Sara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quiver tree forest - Namibia*









Quiver tree forest - Namibia by Mauro & Sara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Source d'argent - La digue - Seychelles*









Seychelles Source d'argent - La digue - Best beach in the world? by Mauro & Sara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dead Vlei - Namibia*









Dead Vlei - Namibia by Mauro & Sara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canon Roadhouse - Fishriver canyon - Namibia*









Canon Roadhouse - Fishriver canyon - Namibia by Mauro & Sara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mountain zebra - Hobatere lodge - Namibia*









Mountain zebra - Hobatere lodge waterhole by Mauro & Sara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wildlife - Hobatere lodge - Hobatere lodge*









wildlife - Hobatere lodge waterhole by Mauro & Sara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Elephants in Namibia - Etosha NP*









Elephants - Etosha national park by Mauro & Sara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oryx in Aus - Namibia*









Oryx in Aus - Namibia by Mauro & Sara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dune 45 - Namibia*









Dune 45 - Namibia by Mauro & Sara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Erongo mountains - Aiaiba the rock painting lodge, Namibia*









Erongo mountains - Aiaiba the rock painting lodge by Mauro & Sara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise in Namibia*









Sunrise in Namibia by Mauro & Sara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Four cheetahs - Okonjima - Namibia*









Four cheetahs - Okonjima - Namibia by Mauro & Sara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia*









_DSC8804 Panorama_1 by Alepan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Greenmarket square, Cape Town, South Africa*









Greenmarket square by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A pack of African Wild Dogs, Kenya*









A pack of African Wild Dogs by The Ol Pejeta Conservancy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Picturesque Cape Town, South Africa*









Picturesque Cape Town by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia*









DSC_8262 by Gianluca Chiodini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Franschhoek, South Africa*









Franschhoek by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Soweto, Johannesburg, South Africa*









Soweto by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*North Drakensberg, South Africa*









North Drakensberg by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bo Kaap - Cape Town, South Africa*









Orange by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









Cape Town by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pilgrim's Rest, South Africa*









Pilgrim's Rest by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blyde River Canyon Area, South Africa*









Waterfall by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kruger National Park, South Africa*









Girafe by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*North Drakensberg, South Africa*









North Drakensberg by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia C14 to Windhoek'*









Namibia C14 to Windhoek by Andrew Wilson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Two lions, Kenya*









OLP9047 by The Ol Pejeta Conservancy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chapmans Peak Drive (M6), south of Cape Town, South Africa*









Stunning South African coastal landscape by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sossusvlei / Sesriem / Namibia*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/annaellesimon/22435769495/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

**South Africa*









White Rhino by Gary Grossman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Sealed With A Kiss by Gary Grossman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Warthog Affection by Gary Grossman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

I Get A Kick Out Of You! by Gary Grossman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

What Big Teeth You Have! by Gary Grossman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Egytian Goose by Gary Grossman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

The Standoff by Gary Grossman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cherchell port (Algeria )*









Cherchell port (Algeria ) by albatros11, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alger, Algeria*









Good morning Algeria! by Amel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gouraya, la crique (Algeria)*









Gouraya, la crique (Algeria) by albatros11, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Un tramonto in Algeria.*









Un tramonto in Algeria. by virgilio mulas, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blida, Algeria*









Blida, Algeria by filtran, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Constantine, Algeria*









Constantine, Algeria by Alaa Benz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*People of Tipaza - Algeria .*









People of Tipaza - Algeria . by Mohamed Reda Ait Saada, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Algiers, Algeria*









Algiers, Algeria by Ilya Varlamov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Running down a dune in the Erg Medjihebat, Algeria*









Algeria 1989 by michael_jeddah, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*sunrise on Bejaia Algeria*









sunrise on Bejaia Algeria by MAZOUZ ABDELAZIZ, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mountain road -Aghbal Gouraya Algeria*









Mountain road -Aghbal Gouraya Algeria by albatros11, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*sand dune algeria*









sand dune algeria by albatros11, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gouraya port by night (Algeria)*









Gouraya port by night (Algeria) by albatros11, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*On the road to Carthage, Tunisia*









On the road to Carthage by filtran, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Street market, Sidi Bou said, Tunisia*









Street market, Sidi Bou said by filtran, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Djelfa, Algeria*









Djelfa by filtran, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Simien Mountain landscape, Ethiopia*









Simien Mountain landscape by mluoma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue nile falls, Ethiopia*









Blue nile falls 2 by SAAD_ELTINAY, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ilha de Moçambique, Mozambique*









Mozambique by F Mira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mozambique *
Praia de pangane, Cabo Delgado









Mozambique by danieleb80, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Praia, Cabo Verde*









Cidade by Palatinado, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santo Antão (Paúl, Cabo Verde)*









Santo Antão by Palatinado, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sao Vicente, Capo Verde.*









Praia grande by Cesare Cantieri, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mindelo, Cabo Verde*









...ins kühle Nass! by Palatinado, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mindelo, Cabo Verde*









Mercado da Mindelo by Palatinado, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mindelo, Cabo Verde*









Mindelo at Dawn by Palatinado, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Vert*









DSC05796 by rudi rassaerts, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Road from Baia de Gatas to Calhau, Sao Vicente, Cabo Verde.*









Dunes and tar. by Matze, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atlantics. Cape Vert*









Atlantics. by Matze, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baia de gatas.Cabo Verde*









Baia de gatas. by Matze, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mindelo harbour. Cabo Verde*









Mindelo harbour. by Matze, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mindelo. Cabo Verde*









Mindelo. by Matze, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Pedro. Cabo Verde*









San Pedro. by Matze, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boavista beach. Cape Vert*









Boavista beach. by Matze, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cabo Verde *









Enlightend. by Matze, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Laginha beach, Mindelo. Cape Vert*









Laginha beach, Mindelo. by Matze, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beach life. Mindelo, Cape Vert*









Beach life. by Matze, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Road from Baia de Gatas to Calhau, Sao Vicente, Cabo Verde.*









Jimny. by Matze, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salamansa beach, Sao Vicente, Cabo Verde.*









For rent. by Matze, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*This beach on the Baia de Santo Antonio adjoins the town of the same name on Principe Island, São Tomé and Príncipe.*









Baia de Santo Antonio by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Makokou, Gabon*









Makokou by Carlos Reis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oryx gazella*
[en] oryx | [fr] oryx gazelle | [pt] órix @ Mariental, Namibia | Namibie | Namíbia









Órix by Carlos Reis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*[en] dam | [fr] barrage | [pt] barragem @ Mariental, Namibia | Namibie | Namíbia*









IMG_4905 by Carlos Reis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*[en] [fr] dunes| [pt] dunas @ Sossusvlei, Namibia | Namibie | Namíbia*









Dunas by Carlos Reis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Sesriem, Namibia | Namibie | Namíbia*









Sesriem by Carlos Reis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sesriem *
[en] [fr] dunes| [pt] dunas @ Sesriem, Namibia | Namibie | Namíbia









Sesriem by Carlos Reis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Sesriem, Namibia | Namibie | Namíbia*









Sesriem by Carlos Reis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sesriem, Namibia | Namibie | Namíbia*









Sesriem by Carlos Reis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*en] store| [fr] magasin | [pt] loja @ Swakopmund, Namibia | Namibie | Namíbia*









Loja by Carlos Reis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Swakopmund, Namibia*









Farol by Carlos Reis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Walvis Bay, Namibia*









Dunas by Carlos Reis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Walvis Bay, Namibia*









Dunas by Carlos Reis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Walvis Bay, Namibia*









Dunas by Carlos Reis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Walvis Bay, Namibia*









Dunas by Carlos Reis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Walvis Bay, Namibia*









Dunas by Carlos Reis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Walvis Bay, Namibia*









Dunas by Carlos Reis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*[en] [fr] dunes| [pt] dunas @ Walvis Bay, Namibia | Namibie | Namíbia*









Dunas by Carlos Reis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Walvis Bay, Namibia *









Duna e aves by Carlos Reis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*[en] Salt evaporation ponds | [fr] Marais salants | [pt] salinas @ Walvis Bay, Namibia | Namibie | Namíbia*









Salinas by Carlos Reis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Walvis Bay, Namibia *









Porto de pesca by Carlos Reis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Crossing main road in Waza, Cameroon*









Crossing main road in Waza by Bernard l Hermite, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Northern Cameroon. Behind those mountains: Nigeria. (Cameroon)*









Sans titre by alvise forcellini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mali : Segou *
Hôtel de ville









Mali : Segou #5 by ۞ Frans Devriese, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mali : Land of the Dogons, Songo*









Mali : Land of the Dogons, Songo #3 by ۞ Frans Devriese, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria, Sud-Ouest, Cameroun*









Limbejant by Oriol Arumí, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ekom-Nkam waterfall, Cameroon*









Ekom-Nkam waterfall by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mali : Land of the Dogons, Amani*









Mali : Land of the Dogons, Amani #2 by ۞ Frans Devriese, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manenguba green hole, Cameroon*









Manenguba green hole, Cameroon by Bernard l Hermite, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mali : Land of the Dogons, Amani*









Mali : Land of the Dogons, Amani #1 by ۞ Frans Devriese, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mali : Land of the Dogons, Banani*









Mali : Land of the Dogons, Banani #14 by ۞ Frans Devriese, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manenguba, Cameroun, Province du Littoral*









Green lake in Manenguba crater by Bernard l Hermite, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mali : Land of the Dogons, Banani *
Toguna









Mali : Land of the Dogons, Banani #9 by ۞ Frans Devriese, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mali : Land of the Dogons, Banani*









Mali : Land of the Dogons, Banani #8 by ۞ Frans Devriese, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cloud over lush tropical rainforest Cameroon*









Cloud over lush tropical rainforest Cameroon by Bernard l Hermite, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mount Cameroon cloud forest*









Mount Cameroon cloud forest by Bernard l Hermite, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mali : Land of the Dogons, Neni*









Mali : Land of the Dogons, Neni #3 by ۞ Frans Devriese, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Giraffe leaving Waza National Park, Cameroon*









Giraffe leaving Waza National Park, Cameroon by Bernard l Hermite, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chemin Grenier, Savanne, Mautius*









mauritius-2 by Flo & Photo..., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Simply Mauritius beach*









Simply Mauritius beach by Andrey Voronov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colored earth in the village Chamarel, Mauritius*









Colored earth in the village Chamarel, Mauritius by Andrey Voronov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria Falls, Livingstone, Zambia.*









Victoria Falls, Livingstone, Zambia. by Flash Parker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria Falls, Livingstone, Zambia.*









Victoria Falls, Livingstone, Zambia. by Flash Parker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zambezi River, Livingstone, Zambia.*









Zambezi River, Livingstone, Zambia. by Flash Parker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zambezi River, Livingstone, Zambia.*









Zambezi River, Livingstone, Zambia. by Flash Parker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Royal Livingstone Hotel, Livingstone, Zambia.*









Royal Livingstone Hotel, Livingstone, Zambia. by Flash Parker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria Falls, Livingstone, Zambia.*









Victoria Falls, Livingstone, Zambia. by Flash Parker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria Falls, Livingstone, Zambia.*









Victoria Falls, Livingstone, Zambia. by Flash Parker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria Falls, Livingstone, Zambia.*









Victoria Falls, Livingstone, Zambia. by Flash Parker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria Falls, Livingstone, Zambia.*









Victoria Falls, Livingstone, Zambia. by Flash Parker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cattle - South Sudan*









Cattle - South Sudan by United Nations Environment Programme Disasters & Conflicts Sub-Programme, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boat South Sudan*









Boat South Sudan by United Nations Environment Programme Disasters & Conflicts Sub-Programme, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Forest - South Sudan*









Forest - South Sudan by United Nations Environment Programme Disasters & Conflicts Sub-Programme, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*From Above - South Sudan*









From Above - South Sudan by United Nations Environment Programme Disasters & Conflicts Sub-Programme, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sanganeb lagoon, Port Sudan, Sudan*









Sanganeb lagoon, Port Sudan, Sudan by Eric Lafforgue, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Meroe, Sudan*









Meroe, Sudan by Guido Aldi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria Falls, Livingstone, Zambia.*









Victoria Falls, Livingstone, Zambia. by Flash Parker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria Falls, Livingstone, Zambia.*









Victoria Falls, Livingstone, Zambia. by Flash Parker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Camping in the Sudan (Sahara desert) border region.*









Camping in the Sudan (Sahara desert) border region. by Nisa + Ulli Maier, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ngorongoro, Tanzania*









Ngorongoro, Tanzania by antonio ciufo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zambezi River, Livingstone, Zambia.*









Zambezi River, Livingstone, Zambia. by Flash Parker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ngorongoro Crater, Tanzania*









Ngorongoro Crater, Tanzania by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*This is Tanzania*









This is Tanzania by Isabella C. Soniak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ngorongoro Crater, Tanzania*









Ngorongoro Crater, Tanzania by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ngorongoro Crater, Tanzania*









Ngorongoro Crater, Tanzania by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia - Road to Luderitz"*









Namibia - Road to Luderitz by Andrew Wilson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kenya*









OLP8861 by The Ol Pejeta Conservancy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*This is the main public square in Cape Town, where the City Hall is. South Africa*









Grand Parade by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sainte Marie, Madagascar *









headstand by Armin Hofen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Maasai Village @Tanzania*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/murat...pE-7fpTGr-4yoDCA-nbhMEa-bvXVaA-jeUChY-e9n4Fk/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lüderitz, Karas, Namibia*









Luderitz HDR by Andrew Wilson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kenya*









OLP8795 by The Ol Pejeta Conservancy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Bo-Kaap is an area of Cape Town, South Africa*









Bo-Kaap colours by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nosy Nato (Île aux Nattes), Madagascar*









Another postcard from Madagascar by Armin Hofen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sobrevolando el Serengueti (TANZANIA)*









Sobrevolando el Serengueti (TANZANIA) by eva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lüderitz, Karas, Namibia*









Luderitz HDR by Andrew Wilson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kenya*









OLP8794 by The Ol Pejeta Conservancy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Greenmarket Square is a historical square in the centre of old Cape Town, South Africa.* 









Greenmarket square and Table Mountain by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nosy Nato (Île aux Nattes), Madagascar*









postcard from madagascar by Armin Hofen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tanzania, Serengeti National Park*









Tanzania, Serengeti National Park by Jan Knoop, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia - Road to Luderitz *









Namibia - Road to Luderitz HDR by Andrew Wilson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kenya*









OLP8783 by The Ol Pejeta Conservancy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town Harbour, South Africa *
On the way to Robben Island









Cape Town Harbour by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sainte-Marie, an island off the east coast of Madagascar.*









Nosy Nato by Armin Hofen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jambiani, Zanzibar, Tanzania*









Jambiani, Zanzibar, Tanzania by neiljs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia - Road to Luderitz*









Namibia - Road to Luderitz by Andrew Wilson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kenya*









OLP8778 by The Ol Pejeta Conservancy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town and Table mountain, South Africa*









Cape Town and Table mountain by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tanzania, Serengeti National Park*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/joco_...pE-7fpTGr-4yoDCA-nbhMEa-bvXVaA-jeUChY-e9n4Fk/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Île Sainte-Marie, is an island off the east coast of Madagascar*









Welcome to Sainte Marie by Armin Hofen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sahara Desert*









......... La Calma by Inés Ruiz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Point, South Africa*









Cape Point (HDR) by Rahil Jivani, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abuja National Church of Nigeria*









Abuja National Church of Nigeria by Irene Becker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Idanre Town, Nigeria*









Idanre Town, Nigeria by Devesh Uba, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beach near Lagos Nigeria*









Beach near Lagos Nigeria by Devesh Uba, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Idanre Hills, Nigeria*









Idanre Hills, Nigeria by Devesh Uba, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View from the East side of Table Mountain, SA*









View from the East side of Table Mountain by Rahil Jivani, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The courtyard of one of the many vineyards in South Africa*









The courtyard of one of the many vineyards in South Africa by Rahil Jivani, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Cradle of Humankind Walkway (South Africa)









Cradle of Humankind Walkway by Rahil Jivani, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Soccer City, Johannesburg, South Africa*









Soccer City by Rahil Jivani, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Inside Sterkfontein Caves*









Inside Sterkfontein Caves 1 by Rahil Jivani, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ageeba beach, Matrouh, Egypt*









Ageeba beach by Mohammad Rabea, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Windhoek - German memorials, Namibia*









Windhoek - German memorials (4) by © Sam.Seyffert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The HCTA, a new 5-star hotel at Talatona, Luanda, Angola*









Luanda - The changing face of Luanda Sul (1) by © Sam.Seyffert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Swakopmund, Erongo, Namibia*









201-DSC_0651_01 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr]


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Windhoek, Namibia*









Windhoek - German memorials (3) by © Sam.Seyffert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Windhoek, Namibia*









202-DSC_0652_01 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Windhoek, Namibia*









203-DSC_0653_01 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the more famous salt pan of Sossusvlei, inside the Namib-Naukluft Park in Namibia. *









Dead vlei - Wood, or stone? by © Sam.Seyffert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sossusvlei, Namibia*









Sossusvlei by © Sam.Seyffert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Evangelische Lutherische Kirche, Windhoek, Namibia*









204-DSC_0654_01 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Windhoek, Namibia*









205-DSC_0655 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Windhoek, Namibia*









206-DSC_0656 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Swakopmund, Namibia*









207-DSC_0659_pano by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Swakopmund, Namibia*









209-DSC_0667_01 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vanaf de pier (Namibia)*









210-DSC_0669_01_pano by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Swakopmund, Namibia*









211-DSC_0673 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Swakopmund, Namibia*









212-DSC_0675 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia*









216-DSC_0683_01 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Swakopmund pier, Namibia*









224-DSC_0703 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*"Skeleton coast". Namibia*









226-DSC_0710_01 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kenya*









OLP8775 by The Ol Pejeta Conservancy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town Harbour, South Africa*









Cape Town Harbour by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*V&A Waterfront, Cape Town Harbour, South Africa*









V&A Waterfront by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tamatave, Madagascar*









Thunder in Paradise  by Armin Hofen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etosha Namibia*









273-DSC_0863 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia - Road to Luderitz*









Namibia - Road to Luderitz by Andrew Wilson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kenya*









OLP8768 by The Ol Pejeta Conservancy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town and Table mountain, South Africa*









Cape Town and Table mountain by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tamatave, Madagascar*









On the way to Foulpointe ... by Armin Hofen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etosha Namibia*









274-DSC_0867 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia - Road to Luderitz*









Namibia - Road to Luderitz by Andrew Wilson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kenya*









OLP8710 by The Ol Pejeta Conservancy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Clouds on famous Table mountain in Cape Town, South Africa.*









Clouds on Table montain, Cape Town by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toamasina, Tamatave, Madagascar*









cart by Armin Hofen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etosha Namibia*









276-DSC_0871 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia - Road to Luderitz**









Namibia - Road to Luderitz by Andrew Wilson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kenya*









OLP8629 by The Ol Pejeta Conservancy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Bo-Kaap is an area of Cape Town, South Africa*









Bo-Kaap colours by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toamasina (Tamatave), Madagascar*









in Toamasina (Tamatave) by Armin Hofen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etosha Namibia*









278-DSC_0877 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise at Onrusstrand - South Africa. *









Rocks of Ages by Wilma v H - thanks for lovely feedback and faves!!, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Die Kelders and Walker Bay Nature Reserve - South Africa*









Die Kelders and Walker Bay Nature Reserve - South Africa by Wilma v H - thanks for lovely feedback and faves!!, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pink minutes before blue hour at Onrus - South Africa*









Pink minutes before blue hour at Onrus - South Africa by Wilma v H - thanks for lovely feedback and faves!!, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A vibrant Waterfront and Table Mountain spreading its "tablecloth" Cape Town, South Africa*









A vibrant Waterfront and Table Mountain spreading its "tablecloth" by Wilma v H - thanks for lovely feedback and faves!!, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rocks covered in Kaapse Fynbos and view over Walker Bay - Hermanus, South Africa*









Rocks covered in Kaapse Fynbos and view over Walker Bay - Hermanus by Wilma v H - thanks for lovely feedback and faves!!, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset on the rocks at Onrus - South Africa*









Contemplation by Wilma v H - thanks for lovely feedback and faves!!, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Fernkloof scenic drive at Hermanus - Kaapse Fynbos growth and Walker Bay, South Africa*









The Fernkloof scenic drive at Hermanus - Kaapse Fynbos growth and Walker Bay by Wilma v H - thanks for lovely feedback and faves!!, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*SCANNED-IN PRINT: Old Fishermans cottage =- Struisbaai - South Africa*









SCANNED-IN PRINT: Old Fishermans cottage =- Struisbaai - South Africa by Wilma v H - thanks for lovely feedback and faves!!, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*SCANNED-IN PRINT: Old fishermans' Cottages in Struisbaai - South Africa*









SCANNED-IN PRINT: Old fishermans' Cottages in Struisbaai - South Africa by Wilma v H - thanks for lovely feedback and faves!!, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Knysna, The Heads - South Africa*









Knysna, The Heads - South Africa by Stefano Gambassi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kruger Park, South Africa *









South Africa-14 by Dennis H Miller, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kruger Park, South Africa *









South Africa-83 by Dennis H Miller, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boulders Beach - South Africa*









Boulders Beach - South Africa by 8DCPhotography (www.8dcphotography.co.uk), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Harbour scene - Hermanus South Africa*









Harbour scene - Hermanus South Africa by Wilma v H - thanks for lovely feedback and faves!!, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pretoria West Golf Course, South Africa*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/karta...ysb4-oQqdr-dYnHAw-oHQ5y-3qAnfW-98fVn1-jsFAtA/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leopard Hills Resort - Sudafrica*









Leopard Hills Resort - Sudafrica by Andrea Piasentin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leopard Hills Resort - Sudafrica, South Africa*









Leopard Hills Resort - Sudafrica by Andrea Piasentin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leopard Hills Resort - Sudafrica*









Leopard Hills Resort - Sudafrica by Andrea Piasentin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leopard Hills Resort - Sudafrica*









Leopard Hills Resort - Sudafrica by Andrea Piasentin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leopard Hills Resort - Sudafrica*









Leopard Hills Resort - Sudafrica by Andrea Piasentin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Desroches Island Resort, Seychelles*









Desroches Island Resort by Andrea Piasentin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Desroches Island Resort, Seychelles*









Desroches Island Resort by Andrea Piasentin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Desroches Island , Seychelles*









desroches30 by Andrea Piasentin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Desroches Island , Seychelles*









desroches30 by Andrea Piasentin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Desroches Island , Seychelles*









desroches30 by Andrea Piasentin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Watering Hole, Madikwe Reserve, South Africa*









Watering Hole, Madikwe Reserve, South Africa by Matt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Table Mountain, Cape Town, South Africa*









Table Mountain, Cape Town, South Africa by Dietmar Temps, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa : elephant*









South Africa : elephant by Pauline, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa : warthogs*









South Africa : warthogs by Pauline, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Penguins, Boulders Beach, Simons Bay, South Africa*









Table Mountain, Western Cape, South Africa by Jeremy Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles*









Seychelles by Norbert CELLIER, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles Praslin*









Seychelles by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles*









Seychelles by Federico Robertazzi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles island are wonderful.*









Seychelles by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles, it was taken in Victoria island.*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/zeeyo...hK-eM2nbt-nfmA3H-9jnTtA-g1vdPH-6E9pv4-fseMWs/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mahe island, Seychelles*









Seychelles by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles*









Seychelles by Norbert CELLIER, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles*









Seychelles by Angelo Compare, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles*









Seychelles by Federico Lorenzini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles *
La Digue, spiaggia di Anse Source d'Argent.
(from slide)









Seychelles by Mauro, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles panorama*









Seychelles panorama by Aleksandr Matveev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles jump*









Seychelles jump by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles panorama*









Seychelles panorama by Aleksandr Matveev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles sea*









Seychelles sea by Aleksandr Matveev, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles*









Seychelles by Tom, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles*









Seychelles by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Praslin - Seychelles*









Praslin - Seychelles by rossella, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles *









Seychelles holidays by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles*








Seychelles #1 by Morgana, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles*









Sea Seychelles by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Anse Source d'Argent.*
La Digue island, Seychelles.









Seychelles HDR by Federico Robertazzi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*seychelles praslin*









seychelles praslin by fabrizio ventrice, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles*









Seychelles by Simon Dubreuil, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles -sunset show*









Seychelles -sunset show by Lucio Sassi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles*









Seychelles by Federico Lorenzini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles*









Seychelles by Federico Lorenzini, sur Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Cape Town:*

Cape Town by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia - Road to Luderitz*









Namibia - Road to Luderitz by Andrew Wilson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kenya*









OLP8547 (1) by The Ol Pejeta Conservancy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ostriche-back riding!*

Some farms in South Africa do ostrich races.









Ostriche-back riding! by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ampasimanolotra, Tamatave, Madagascar*









Canal des Pangalanes by Armin Hofen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etosha, Namibia*









283-DSC_0890 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia - Road to Luderitz *









Namibia - Road to Luderitz HDR by Andrew Wilson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kenya*









OLP8547 by The Ol Pejeta Conservancy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Western Cape fram landscape, South Africa*









Western Cape fram by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manambato, Madagascar*









Manambato, MG by Armin Hofen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Etosha, Namibia*









285-DSC_0895 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia - Road to Luderitz *









Namibia - Road to Luderitz HDR by Andrew Wilson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Olpejeta Camping, Kenya*









OLP8523 by The Ol Pejeta Conservancy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Western Cape fram landscape, South Africa*









Western Cape fram by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lac Rasoabe / Manambato, Madagascar*









Lac Rasoabe / Manambato, MG by Armin Hofen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etosha, Namibia*









286-DSC_0897 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia - Road to Luderitz"*









Namibia - Road to Luderitz by Andrew Wilson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kenya*









OLP8480 by The Ol Pejeta Conservancy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Swellendam (western cape) is the third oldest town of South Africa after Cape Town and Stellenbosch.*









Swellendam church by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ampasimbola, Madagascar*









Ampasimbola, MG by Armin Hofen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Etosha, Namibia*









287-DSC_0899 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alger - Metro- Grd Poste, Algeria*









Alger - Metro- Grd Poste by OMAR-DZ, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*PONTON TAMENTFOUST LA PEROUSE, ALGERIA*









PONTON TAMENTFOUST LA PEROUSE by OMAR-DZ, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*VUE SUR EL MARSA La perouse, Algeria*









VUE SUR EL MARSA La perouse by OMAR-DZ, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*HOTEL ALETTI ET PREFECTURE, ALGER. ALGERIA*









HOTEL ALETTI ET PREFECTURE by OMAR-DZ, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*REMONTER DE FILET, fishers, Algeria*









REMONTER DE FILET by OMAR-DZ, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alger Sunset, Algeria*









BackLight II by OMAR-DZ, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Alger, Algeria*









ALGER CENTRE by OMAR-DZ, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Djazair Sportive, Algeria*









Djazair Sportive by OMAR-DZ, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*CASBAH ALGIERS, Algeria*









CASBAH ALGIERS by OMAR-DZ, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View of Algiers*









Une Vue D'Alger . by Mohamed Reda Ait Saada, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Algerian coast . *
beautiful landscape in Tipaza 









Algerian coast . by Mohamed Reda Ait Saada, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alger, Algeria*









ELBOSTA by OMAR-DZ, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mausolée royal de Maurétanie Kbour-er-Roumia, Algeria*









Mausolée royal de Maurétanie Kbour-er-Roumia by OMAR-DZ, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ramadhan a EL AURASSI VIEW, Algeria*









ramadhan a EL AURASSI VIEW by OMAR-DZ, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alger, Algeria*









COUCHE DE LUNE EN HYVER by OMAR-DZ, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alger- les 5 avenues*









Alger- les 5 avenues by OMAR-DZ, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alger, Algeria*









GRANDE POSTE ALGER by OMAR-DZ, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alger, Algeria*









SUNSET TAMENTFOUST by OMAR-DZ, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alger, Algeria*









OTTERHOUND VESSEL by OMAR-DZ, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alger, Algeria*









DjamKbebirBlvrd by OMAR-DZ, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Windhoek from the botanical garden, Namibia*









Windhoek from the botanical garden by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia near Tsumeb Grootfontein *









Road from Tsumeb to Grootfontein by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taken on 23 April 2014 in Namibia near Windhoek*









20140423-DSC_2154 by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia - Road to Luderitz*









Namibia - Road to Luderitz by Andrew Wilson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kenya*









OLP8467 by The Ol Pejeta Conservancy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Southern-most tip of Africa *
Cape Algulhas (or needles cape) is the southern-most tip of the african continent. It is also the point of divide between the Atlantic and the Indian ocean.









Southern-most tip of Africa by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madagascar colours*









madagascar colours by mariusz kluzniak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baobabs alley - Madagascar*









Baobabs alley - Madagascar by My Planet Experience, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etosha Namibia*









288-DSC_0903 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia - Road to Luderitz*









Namibia - Road to Luderitz by Andrew Wilson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kenya*









Sans titre by The Ol Pejeta Conservancy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The beautiful ocean shore of Cape Agulhas, meaning Cape of the Needles in Portuguese. It is the geographic southern tip of Africa (in the Western Cape province of South Africa) and the official dividing point between the Atlantic and Indian Oceans.*









Cape Agulhas by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Andringitra mountains and Boby peak - Madagascar*









Andringitra mountains and Boby peak - Madagascar by My Planet Experience, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etosha Namibia*









290-P1110998 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia - Road to Luderitz"*









Namibia - Road to Luderitz by Andrew Wilson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kenya*









OLP8386 by The Ol Pejeta Conservancy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hermanus, is a town on the southern coast of the Western Cape province of South Africa.*









Hermanus by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beheloka beach - Madagascar*









Beheloka beach - Madagascar by My Planet Experience, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etosha Namibia...*









291-DSC_0906 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tsumeb church, Namibia*









Tsumeb church by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tsumeb , Namibia*









20140408-DSC_1621 by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arsenic waste near Tsumeb smelter, Namibia*









Arsenic waste near Tsumeb smelter by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tsumeb mine open pit, Namibia*









Tsumeb mine open pit by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius*









Floating Shop2 by Martins Skujans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fishing the Fisherman, Mauritius*









Fishing the Fisherman by Martins Skujans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius*









Hunting For Dinner by Martins Skujans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius*









Milky Water by Martins Skujans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius*









A Few More Spots by Martins Skujans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sweet Rocky Road, Mauritius*









Sweet Rocky Road by Martins Skujans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius*









Let's Play in the Sandbox! by Martins Skujans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius*









Friends by Martins Skujans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius*









Alan, Alan, Alan!!! by Martins Skujans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius*









Following the Bobbers by Martins Skujans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius*









Striving For The Sea.. by Martins Skujans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius*









Mushroooooms  by Martins Skujans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boatman, Mauritius*









Boatman by Martins Skujans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Savanne, Mauritius*









Taxiiii! by Martins Skujans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flacq, Mauritius*









You Can't See Me! by Martins Skujans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Riviere Noire, Black River, Mauritius*









Found The Cloud... by Martins Skujans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Savanne, Mauritius*









Falling Water by Martins Skujans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Floating Shop, Mauritius*









Floating Shop by Martins Skujans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*In the Shadow of the Moon, Mauritius*









In the Shadow of the Moon by Martins Skujans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Black River, Mauritius*









Where Is Everybody? by Martins Skujans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Essaouira, Morocco*









Essaouira by José Eduardo Silva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Semien Mountain, Ethiopia*









P3228658 siemien by Stefan Gara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ethiopia-Dancalia-salt desert, Ethiopia*









Ethiopia-Dancalia-salt desert by Donatella Venturi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Botswana-Chobe Nat. Park-impalas*









Botswana-Chobe Nat. Park-impalas by Donatella Venturi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Road to Aksum, Ethiopia*









P3248906 road to aksum by Stefan Gara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Simien lodge sunset, Ethiopia*









P3238874 simien lodge sunset by Stefan Gara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Simien, Ethiopia*









P3238769 simien camp our tent by Stefan Gara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Simien, Ethiopia*









P3238764 simien by Stefan Gara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Simien, Ethiopia*









P3238763 simien flour by Stefan Gara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Simien, Ethiopia*









P3238755 simien sunrise by Stefan Gara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Simien sunrise, Ethiopia*









P3238750 simien sunrise by Stefan Gara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

**Simien sunrise, Ethiopia*









P3238748 simien sunrise by Stefan Gara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia - Road to Luderitz*









Namibia - Road to Luderitz by Andrew Wilson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kenya*









OLP8358 by The Ol Pejeta Conservancy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rooi-Els and Gordons's Bay, in the Western Cape province, South Africa. *









Scenic route. Really, scenic by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*End of the Day - Madagascar*









End of the Day - Madagascar by My Planet Experience, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etosha, Namibia*









294-DSC_0919 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tsumeb old smelter, Namibia*









Tsumeb old smelter by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia - Road to Luderitz"*









Namibia - Road to Luderitz by Andrew Wilson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ol Pejeta Wildlife and Scenery (Kenya)*









OLP83642 by The Ol Pejeta Conservancy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Photo of part Zim ruins Zimbabwe*









Zim Ruins by Rob Whittaker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bridalveil Falls Chimanimani, Zimbabwe*









Bridalveil Falls Chimanimani 2 by Rob Whittaker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Photo of Victoria falls taken from Vic falls bridge. Zimbabwe*









Vic Falls by Rob Whittaker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kubu in the back, Botswana*









Cruiser by Chris vd Merwe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ancient cave paintings at Matopos Zimbabwe*









Cave Paintings by Rob Whittaker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria Falls Portrait, Zimbabwe*









Victoria Falls Portrait by Rob Whittaker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Photo of a spectacular Baobab tree at Victoria Falls Zimbabwe*









Baobab by Rob Whittaker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Steamtrains* 
At Capital Park - Pretoria RSA









Class 24 Locomotive by Chris vd Merwe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huge boat being driven down a main road in Zimbabwe towards the Zambezi*.









Oversized Load by Rob Whittaker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*simien sunrise (Ethipia)"*









P3238739 simien sunrise by Stefan Gara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia - Road to Luderitz*









Namibia - Road to Luderitz by Andrew Wilson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kenya*









OLP8291 (1) by The Ol Pejeta Conservancy, Kenya, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vinyards of Franschhoek, South Africa*









Vinyards of Franschhoek by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Sainte Marie - Madagascar*









Cape Sainte Marie - Madagascar by My Planet Experience, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etosha, Namibia*









298-DSC_0934 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tsumeb mine, Namibia*









Tsumeb mine by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Simien sunrise, Ethiopia**









P3238737 simien sunrise by Stefan Gara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia - Road to Luderitz HDR*









Namibia - Road to Luderitz HDR by Andrew Wilson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kenya*









OLP8291 by The Ol Pejeta Conservancy, Kenya, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The great amphitheatre at Royal Natal national park, South Africa*









The great amphitheatre by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A lazy cheetah at Tenikwa Awareness Centre, South Africa*









Lazy cheetah by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Working in the rice fields - Madagascar*









Working in the rice fields - Madagascar by My Planet Experience, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etosha, Namibia*









301-DSC_0948 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia near Tsumeb-Old-Smelter *









Tsumeb mine by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dark Hedges Zimbabwe*









Dark Hedges Zimbabwe by Rob Whittaker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New chalets at Pomene, Mozambique*









Pomene Lodge by Chris vd Merwe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria Falls Rainbow, zambia and Zimbabwe*









Victoria Falls Rainbow by Rob Whittaker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beach camp in Mozambique*









PomeneCamp by Chris vd Merwe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wild Pumba digging up the Victoria Falls hotel garden, Zimbabwe*









Pumba digging by Rob Whittaker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rocks, Mozambique*









Rocks by Chris vd Merwe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Simien , Ethiopia*









]P3238734 simien sunrise by Stefan Gara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia - Road to Luderitz *









Namibia - Road to Luderitz HDR by Andrew Wilson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Safari in Kenya*









OLP8265 (1) by The Ol Pejeta Conservancy, Kenya, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Knysna is a very touristic town, know for it's beautiful lagoon, on the Garden Route in South Africa.*









Knysna by sunset by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Black-and-white ruffed lemur - Madagascar*









Black-and-white ruffed lemur - Madagascar by My Planet Experience, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etosha, Namibia*









302-P1120039 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tsumeb old smelter, Namibia*









Tsumeb old smelter by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*simien sunrise, Ethiopia*









P3238729 simien sunrise by Stefan Gara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia - Road to Luderitz HDR*









Namibia - Road to Luderitz HDR by Andrew Wilson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*kenya*









OLP8265 by The Ol Pejeta Conservancy, Kenya, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Warthog, iSimangaliso Wetland Park, South Africa*









Warthog by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Anosy mountains - Madagascar*









Anosy mountains - Madagascar by My Planet Experience, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etosha, Namibia*









303-DSC_0949 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia near Tsumeb-Old-Smelter *









Tsumeb smelter by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

**simien sunrise, Ethiopia*









P3238728 simien sunrise by Stefan Gara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia - Road to Luderitz *









Namibia - Road to Luderitz HDR by Andrew Wilson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nanyuki, Kenya*









OLP8247 by The Ol Pejeta Conservancy, Kenya, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A women is selling fruits in St. Lucia, South Africa*









Selling fruits in St. Lucia by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Misty morning on Pic Saint Louis - Madagascar*









Misty morning on Pic Saint Louis - Madagascar by My Planet Experience, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etosha, Namibia*









304-DSC_0950 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tsumeb smelter, Namibia*









Tsumeb smelter by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bridalveil Falls Chimanimani Mono, Zimbabwe*









Bridalveil Falls Chimanimani Mono by Rob Whittaker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Early morning on Pomene Beach- Mozambique*









Beach by Chris vd Merwe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

...*Namibia Untamed*...









Namibia Untamed by Marsel van Oosten, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sebastian, the bravest guide in Zambia.*









David and Goliath by Marsel van Oosten, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Botswana*









Snarl by Marsel van Oosten, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Botswana Sunset*









Botswana Sunset by Marsel van Oosten, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia*









Travel Photographer Of The Year 2015 - V by Marsel van Oosten, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zambia for two Beyond The Great Rivers tours.*









Mum and Baby by Marsel van Oosten, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beyond The Veil Of Death VI, Namibia*









Beyond The Veil Of Death VI by Marsel van Oosten, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Botswana*









Who let the dogs out? by Marsel van Oosten, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Libya*









Equilibrium by Marsel van Oosten, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia*









Eye to Eye by Marsel van Oosten, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* the Sahara of Northern Africa, and of the wonderful people I've met in Libya *









World of Sand by Marsel van Oosten, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Algerian Arch Angels *









Algerian Arch Angels VI by Marsel van Oosten, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Algerian Arch Angels*









Algerian Arch Angels IV by Marsel van Oosten, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Algeria.*









Algerian Arch Angels III by Marsel van Oosten, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* South Africa*









Afterplay by Marsel van Oosten, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*shot in Deadvlei, Namibia.*









Beyond The Veil Of Death IV by Marsel van Oosten, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia*









Survivors by Marsel van Oosten, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A very unusual image of two grey crowned cranes high up a tree in the Ngorongoro crater, Tanzania.*









Tree Dance by Marsel van Oosten, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibian Nights*









Namibian Nights IV by Marsel van Oosten, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Squiver, Western Desert Sahara. Egypt*









Monolith by Marsel van Oosten, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*"Augrabies National Park, Northern Cape, South Africa"*









Orange rivier canyon by Henk Pretorius, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*African bush elephant (Loxodonta africana) - Afrika bos olifan*









African bush elephant (Loxodonta africana) - Afrika bos olifant by Henk Pretorius, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Augrabies National Park, South Africa*









Hartmann's mountain zebra (Equus zebra hartmannae) - Hartmann se bergzebra by Henk Pretorius, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Augrabies Falls is a waterfall on the Orange River, South Africa*









Augrabies falls (Augrabies valle) by Henk Pretorius, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









Hout Bay (Houtbaai) by Henk Pretorius, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Table Mountain (Tafelberg), Cape Town South Africa*









Table Mountain (Tafelberg) by Henk Pretorius, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ostrich female crossing the road.*









Ostrich (Volstruis) by Henk Pretorius, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wildebeest or Gnu (Wildebees)*









Wildebeest or Gnu (Wildebees) by Henk Pretorius, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset - Cape Town: Noordhoek, South Africa*









Sunset - Cape Town: Noordhoek by Henk Pretorius, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View from Table Mountain, South Africa*









View from Table Mountain by Henk Pretorius, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mother and child - Rooibok (Impala), Mapungubwe. South Africa*









Mother and child - Rooibok (Impala) by Henk Pretorius, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baby elephant (Olifant), Mapungubwe Park, South Africa*









Baby elephant (Olifant) by Henk Pretorius, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rocky landscape at Mapungubwe Park, South Africa*









Rocky landscape at Mapungubwe Park by Henk Pretorius, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kruger 2010: Shingwedzi camp -South Africa*









Likkewaan by Henk Pretorius, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kruger 2010: Just outside Shingwedzi restcamp, South Africa*









Rooibok (Impala) by Henk Pretorius, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kruger Park 2010: Close to Shingwedzi rest camp*









Buffelo in the road (1 of 2) by Henk Pretorius, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kruger Park 2015 - At the Onder Sabie rest camp, South Africa*









Birds playing in the water (spreeus / starling) by Henk Pretorius, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kruger Park 2015, South Africa*









Fitting in - Hornbill (Neushoring) by Henk Pretorius, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kruger Park 2015, South Africa*









Sexy smile - Monkey (Blouapie) by Henk Pretorius, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hiena in Kruger Park 2015. South Africa*









Hiena by Henk Pretorius, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kruger Park 2015. South Africa*









Lion male by Henk Pretorius, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Voortrekker Monument from side, South Africa*









Voortrekker Monument from side by Henk Pretorius, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rietvlei Nature Reserve, South Africa*









Low flying (Duiker) by Henk Pretorius, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rietvlei Nature Reserve, South Africa*









Baby love ( Rhino baby) by Henk Pretorius, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rietvlei Nature Reserve, South Africa*









Zebra bums by Henk Pretorius, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kruger Park National Park, South Africa*









African elephant by Henk Pretorius, sur Flickr


----------



## Sharafuddin (Nov 20, 2010)

wild and magnificent


----------



## s2_86 (Oct 12, 2004)

Love South Africa


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kruger Park, South Africa*

=








Jagarend by Henk Pretorius, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kruger Park, South Africa*









African elephant by Henk Pretorius, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Western Cape. South Africa*

=








Bright Summer Sunset by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Western Cape. South Africa*









Fishing With The Birds by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Western Cape. South Africa*









The Storm Has Arrived by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Asrivier - Drakensberg. South Africa*









Asrivier - Drakensberg by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vocal Grey-Winged Francolin in the West Coast, South Africa*









Vocal Grey-Winged Francolin in the West Coast by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town Fog, South Africa*









Cape Town Fog by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Western Cape - South Africa*









A Moon in Passing Clouds by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Western Cape - South Africa*









Out On The Ocean by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Western Cape - South Africa*









Wind Turbines by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lourensford Wine Estate Sunset- South Africa*









Lourensford Wine Estate Sunset by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lourensford Wine Estate Sunset- South Africa*









Lourensford Panorama by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Western Cape - South Africa*









Wolfgat by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A pair of Blue Cranes along the farmlands of the Overberg region, South Africa*









Blue Cranes by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*An early morning sunrise in the Overberg area, between Botrivier and Caledon. South Africa*









Overberg Sunrise by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waterscape of Koppie Alleen, South Africa*









Koppie Alleen by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jonkershoek, South Africa*









Jonkershoek by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Postcard Cafe - Jonkershoek (Panorama), South Africa*









Postcard Cafe - Jonkershoek (Panorama) by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Steenbras River Mouth, South Africa*









Steenbras River Mouth by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helderberg at Sunset, South Africa*









Helderberg at Sunset by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Die Taal / Afrikaans Language Monument in Paarl, Western Cape (South Africa)*









Die Taal Monument by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*African Penguins at Stoney Point, Stoney Point in Betty's Bay. South Africa*









African Penguins at Stoney Point by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Western Cape - South Africa*









The Old Jetty by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Taken near Stoney Point in Betty's Bay.








Betty's Bay by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town CBD at night, as seen from Signal Hill. South Africa*









Cape Town CBD by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milnerton Beach, South Africa*









Milnerton Beach by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gordon's Bay Harbour, South Africa*









Gordon's Bay Harbour by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*This was shot this evening near Bikini Beach, in Gordon's Bay, South Africa.*









Here Comes Autumn by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ethe Lagoon Beach near Milnerton, South Africa*









Racing Sand by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town Sunset, South Africa*









Cape Town Sunset by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa*









Looming by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Western Cape - South Africa*









Reflections by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vertorama image from De Pad Se Gat, near Kogelbaai Beach. South Africa*









De Pad Se Gat by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vertorama image from De Pad Se Gat, near Kogelbaai Beach. South Africa*









The Last of the Light by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South African Skies*









South African Skies by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helderberg Basin Panorama, South Africa*









Helderberg Basin Panorama by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Snow in Ceres, South Africa*









Snow in Ceres, South Africa by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Autumn in Jonkershoek near Stellenbosch. A common route for cyclists. South Africa*









Autumn Streets by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kraalbaai. South Africa*









Path to Bliss by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* the West Coast National Park which is located about 120km north of Cape Town. South Africa*









In The Water by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hilton Northolme Pool, Victoria. Seychelles*









Hilton Northolme Pool by BertoUCF, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the West Coast National Park which is located about 120km north of Cape Town. South Africa*









Paradise by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria, La Rivière Anglaise, Seychelles*









Hilton Northolme Resort - Beach by BertoUCF, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Three armed men stormed a resort in Hurghada, on the Egyptian coast of the Red Sea*









Hurgada goodbye by Sergio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hurghada, Bahr el-Ahmar, Egypt*









Hurgada by Sergio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hurghada, Bahr el-Ahmar, Egypt*









Hurgada by Sergio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hurghada, Bahr el-Ahmar, Egypt*









Hurgada by Sergio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hurghada, Bahr el-Ahmar, Egypt*









Hurgada by Sergio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hurghada, Bahr el-Ahmar, Egypt*









Hurgada by Sergio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hurghada, Bahr el-Ahmar, Egypt*









Hurgada by Sergio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The view of the Helderberg Basin as seen from under a rocky overhang. South Africa*









The Overhang by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria, La Rivière Anglaise, Seychelles*









Hilton Northolme by BertoUCF, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria, La Rivière Anglaise, Seychelles*









Walking Down The Hill by BertoUCF, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hurghada, Bahr el-Ahmar, Egypt*









Hurgada by Sergio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hurghada, Bahr el-Ahmar, Egypt*









Hurgada by Sergio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hurghada, Bahr el-Ahmar, Egypt*









Hurgada by Sergio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Western Cape - South Africa*









Spring Lights by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Harbour Island is a small harbour located just outside Gordon's Bay and Strand in South Africa.*









Harbour Island by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the edge of the small town of Beau Vallon. Seychelles*









Side Street by BertoUCF, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beau Vallon Beach, Seychelles*









LR-05Beau Vallon Beach695 by BertoUCF, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hurghada, Bahr el-Ahmar, Egypt*









Hurgada by Sergio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hurghada, Bahr el-Ahmar, Egypt*









Hurgada by Sergio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Western Cape - South Africa*









Fields of Green by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beau Vallon Beach, Seychelles*









Beau Vallon Beach by BertoUCF, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hurghada, Bahr el-Ahmar, Egypt*









Hurgada by Sergio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hurghada, Bahr el-Ahmar, Egypt*









Hard Rock Cafe Hurghada by Sergio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hurghada, Bahr el-Ahmar, Egypt*









Hurgada by Sergio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









A Colourful Coast by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kogelbaai Sunset, South Africa*









Kogelbaai Sunset by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









The Storm is Coming by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beau Vallon Beach, Seychelles*









Beau Vallon Beach by BertoUCF, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beau Vallon B, Seychelles*









Beau Vallon by BertoUCF, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beau Vallon Beach, Seychelles*









Beau Vallon Beach by BertoUCF, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Région du volcan, Ile de la Réunion*









Région du volcan by Philippe Barret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lac Argamasse, Région du volcan - Ile de la Réunion*









Lac Argamasse by Philippe Barret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La vallée de Takamaka, St-Benoît - Ile de la Réunion*









La vallée de Takamaka by Philippe Barret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascade Grand-Galet, Ile de la Réunion*









Cascade Grand-Galet by Philippe Barret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hurghada, Bahr el-Ahmar, Egypt*









Hurgada, Marriott Hotel by Sergio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dusky Dolphins (South Africa)*









Dusky Dolphins by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beau Vallon Beach, Seychelles*









Beau Vallon Beach by BertoUCF, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascade Batardeau, Ile de la Réunion*









Cascade Batardeau by Philippe Barret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hurgada, Marriott Hotel, Egypt*









Hurgada, Marriott Hotel by Sergio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grootvadersbosch, South Africa*









Grootvadersbosch by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Takamaka Beach, Seychelles*









Takamaka Beach by BertoUCF, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascade Nicole, Ste-Suzanne - Ile de la Réunion*









Cascade Nicole by Philippe Barret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

**Simien, Ethiopia*









P3238713 simien by Stefan Gara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia - Road to Luderitz*









Namibia - Road to Luderitz HDR by Andrew Wilson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nanyuki, Kenya*









OLP8158 by The Ol Pejeta Conservancy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hippopotamus yawning in Lake St. Lucia, South Africa*









Big hippo, big yawn by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rice fields near Antsirabe - Madagascar*









Rice fields near Antsirabe - Madagascar by My Planet Experience, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etosha, Namibia*









307-DSC_0959 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tsumeb city, Namibia*









Tsumeb city by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baobab from beneath, Zimbabwe*









Baobab from beneath by Rob Whittaker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lost City - South Africa*









Repetitions by Chris vd Merwe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hurgada, Marriott Hotel, Egypt*









Hurgada, Marriott Hotel by Sergio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Western Cape - South Africa*









Showing The Light by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Takamaka Beach, Seychelles*









Takamaka Beach by BertoUCF, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascades du Bassin La Paix, Ile de la Réunion*









Cascades du Bassin La Paix by Philippe Barret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hurgada, Marriott Hotel, Egypt*









Hurgada, Marriott Hotel by Sergio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*This Baboon was part of a large troop which was moving across one of the highways and into the small town of Rooi Els, about 70km from Cape Town. South Africa*









King of the Shrubs by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*West Coast Road @ Takamaka, Seychelles*









West Coast Road @ Takamaka by BertoUCF, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Petite-Ile - Ile de la Réunion*









Petite île by Philippe Barret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hurgada, Egypt*









Hurgada, Marriott Hotel by Sergio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bikini Beach at Gordon's Bay. South Africa*









Bikini Beach by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cap Jaune, Vincendo - Ile de la Réunion*









Cap Jaune by Philippe Barret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Siemien, Ethiopia*









P3228705 siemien by Stefan Gara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia - Road to Luderitz*









Namibia - Road to Luderitz HDR by Andrew Wilson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nanyuki, Kenya*









OLP7887 by The Ol Pejeta Conservancy, Kenya, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Elephants and springboks next to a pound. Shot in safari in Kruger national park, South Africa*









Elephants and springboks by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Humpack whale vs Air Madagascar*









Humpack whale vs Air Madagascar by My Planet Experience, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etosha, Namibia*









308-DSC_0961 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake-Otjikoto Tsumeb, Namibia*









Lake Otjikoto by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Landscape of Victoria Falls, Zambia and Zimbabwe border*









Landscape of Victoria Falls by Rob Whittaker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*"Botswana*









Unhappy by Chris vd Merwe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hurghada, Bahr el-Ahmar, Egypt*









Hurgada, Marriott Hotel by Sergio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Western Cape - South Africa*









Autumn Skies by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gorges de la Rivière des Roches, Ile de la Réunion*









Gorges de la Rivière des Roches by Philippe Barret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hurghada, Bahr el-Ahmar, Egypt*









Hurgada by Sergio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hurghada, Bahr el-Ahmar, Egypt*









From my room today by Sergio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*West Coast National Park, South Africa*









West Coast National Park by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taken near the Steenbras River Mouth on the Western Cape coast between Gordon's Bay and Rooi Els. South Africa*









The Rocky Shores by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cirque de Mafate, Reunion Island*









Cirque de Mafate by Philippe Barret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascade du Bras Laurent, Ile de la Réunion*









Cascade du Bras Laurent by Philippe Barret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hurghada, Bahr el-Ahmar, Egypt*









Hurgada, Egypt, i am here by Sergio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The road you see passes over Steenbras and leads towards Caledon and Hermanus. South Africa*









The Mourning Sun by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

**Cape Town, South Africa*









Cap de Bonne Espérance by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy je suis Paris, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









South Africa by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy je suis Paris, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwazulu Natal, South Africa*









Afrique du Sud by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy je suis Paris, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









L'homme qui parle aux mouettes /The man who speaks with Seagulls by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy je suis Paris, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seaforth "South Africa" "Province of the Western Cape" "Kleintuin Road" "*









Afrique du Sud by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy je suis Paris, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cap Town, South Africa*









Cap Town by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy je suis Paris, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cap Town, South Africa*









Téléphérique by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy je suis Paris, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cap Town, South Africa*









Hout Bay , la marina by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy je suis Paris, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cap Town, South Africa*









Afrique du Sud by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy je suis Paris, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Lucia Estuary, Kwazulu Natal, South Africa*









Marché aux fruits by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy je suis Paris, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seaforth, Province of the Western Cape. South Africa*









Afrique du Sud by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy je suis Paris, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*L'Ile aux phoques à Hout Bay dans la région de Cap Town*









L'Ile aux phoques by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy je suis Paris, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*cap de bonne espérance en Afrique du sud.*









Cap de Bonne Espérance by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy je suis Paris, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The temple of Montu at Medamud, Egypt*









The temple of Montu at Medamud by kairoinfo4u, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*African Black Oystercatcher, South Africa*









African Black Oystercatcher by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rivière des Marsouins, Forêt de Bébour - Ile de la Réunion*









Rivière des Marsouins by Philippe Barret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascade Jacqueline, Ile de la Réunion*









Cascade Jacqueline by Philippe Barret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The temple of Montu at Medamud Pano, Egypt*









The temple of Montu at Medamud Pano 2 by kairoinfo4u, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The temple of Montu at Medamud, Egypt*









The temple of Montu at Medamud by kairoinfo4u, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luxor, Egypt*









Where does the ferry go? by kairoinfo4u, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Western Cape - South Africa*









Steenbras by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Orgues basaltiques, Ile de la Réunion*









Orgues basaltiques by Philippe Barret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ramesseum: The Sphinxes, Luxor. Egypt*









Ramesseum: The Sphinxes by kairoinfo4u, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gordon's Bay, South Africa*









Between the Rocks by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

**Cape Town - Table Mountain, South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2010 Table Mountain pan1 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The V&A Waterfront and Table Mountain, after the Table Cloth comes down! South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2107 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town - South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2105 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jackass (or African) Penguin at Boulders Penguin Colony, Cape Province, South Africa.*









Cape Town - 100_2099 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Point from the Lighthouse, Cape of Good Hope. South Africa*









Cape Point - 100_2097 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape of Good Hope. South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2093 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town - South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2092 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town - South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2090 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town - South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2083 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town - South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2081 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town - South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2080 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town - South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2072b Scan by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town - South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2072a by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town - South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2091 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town - South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2067 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town - South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2084 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town - South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2063 Helicopter view of the northern slopes of Table Mou by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town - South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2061 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town - South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2059 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town - South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2057 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town - South Africa*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/captainmartini/24246073083/in/album-72157664217730482/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town - South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2052 Black Watch from the Waterfont outside the Table Ba by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town - South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2048 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town - South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2046 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town - South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2042 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town - South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2041 National Museum from Company's Gardens by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town - South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2040 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Tuynhuys, the office of the State President, previously Government House. Cape Town - South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2037 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town - South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2034 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Family of Hippos Swimming at Chobe Botswana*









Hippo Family by Rob Whittaker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yet another African one*









Clouds by Chris vd Merwe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Les Gorges du Bras de la Plaine, Ile de la Réunion*









Les Gorges du Bras de la Plaine by Philippe Barret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ramesseum: Storerooms, Luxor, Egypt*









Ramesseum: Storerooms by kairoinfo4u, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*By The Dawn's Early Light, South Africa'*









By The Dawn's Early Light by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Tug Restaurant, Swakopmund, Namibia.*









Swakopmund - 100_1989i by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Swakopmund - Namibe*
Altes Amtsgericht (Old Magistrates Office or Court House) 1906









Swakopmund - 100_1991 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Outside the Crystal Gallery (a museum of precious stones and minerals) in Swakopmund, Namibia.*









Swakopmund - 100_1992 German architecture in Swakopmund by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Namib Desert at the edge of Swakopmund, Namibia.*









Swakopmund - 100_1996 The desert surrounding Swakopmund by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Back to Fred Olsen's Black Watch (1996: 21,847grt - ex Royal Viking Star of 1972) berthed at Walvis Bay, Namibia*









Walvis Bay - 100_2002 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Table Mountain and the approach to Cape Town aboard Fred Olsen's Black Watch, South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2009 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Cape Town aboard Fred Olsen's Black Watch, South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2013 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town aboard Fred Olsen's Black Watch, South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2014 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town - South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2018 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Kirstenbosch Botanical Gardens, Cape Town: *

Kirstenbosch Botanical Gardens in Cape Town by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

**Semien manfred, Ethiopia*









P3228673 siemien manfred by Stefan Gara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Umbrella play at Sossusvlei, Namibia*









Umbrella play at Sossusvlei by Andrew Wilson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kenya*









OLP7531 by The Ol Pejeta Conservancy, Kenya, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot in safari in Kruger national park, South Africa*









Zebra by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leopard - Panthera pardus - Namibia*









Leopard - Panthera pardus - Namibia by My Planet Experience, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etosha, Namibia*









316-DSC_0980 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia near Omuthiya Oshivelo Etosha *









20140405-IMG_0310 by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Photo of a river from above at the Okavango Delta, Botswana*









Meandering River by Rob Whittaker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baby Ellie, Between two adults. Botswana*









Baby Ellie by Chris vd Merwe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Les Gorges du Bras de la Plaine, Ile de la Réunion*









Les Gorges du Bras de la Plaine by Philippe Barret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ramesseum: Hall of Barks, Luxor, Egypt*









Ramesseum: Hall of Barks by kairoinfo4u, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helderberg Basin, South Africa'*









Helderberg Basin by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town - South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2020 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town - South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2022 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town - South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2024 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town - South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2028 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town - South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2029 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town - South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2034 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town - South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2040 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town - National Museum from Company's Gardens, South Africa*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/captainmartini/24872926365/in/album-72157664217730482/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amboseli, Kenya*









Elephants of Amboseli by William Toti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amboseli, Kenya*









Elephants of Amboseli by William Toti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amboseli, Kenya*









Looking regal by William Toti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amboseli, Kenya*









Sunset in Amboseli by William Toti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amboseli, Kenya*









Sunrise in Amboseli by William Toti, sur Flickr


----------



## hafidmarocmaroc95 (Sep 2, 2014)

*Cabo Negro, Morocco.
*


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Dunes of Erg Chebbi - Morocco


----------



## hafidmarocmaroc95 (Sep 2, 2014)

*Ifrane, Morocco.
*


----------



## hafidmarocmaroc95 (Sep 2, 2014)

*Al Hoceima, Morocco.
*


----------



## hafidmarocmaroc95 (Sep 2, 2014)

*Toubkal, Morocco.
*


----------



## hafidmarocmaroc95 (Sep 2, 2014)

*Chefchaouen, Morocco.
*


----------



## hafidmarocmaroc95 (Sep 2, 2014)

*Bades, Morocco.
*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Siemien Mt, Ethiopia*









P3228669 siemien by Stefan Gara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia Desert Dunes - Sossusvlei*









Namibia Desert Dunes - Sossusvlei by Andrew Wilson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kenya*









OLP0135 - Version 2 by The Ol Pejeta Conservancy, Kenya, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot in safari in Kruger national park, South Africa*









Massive elephant by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baobabs alley - Madagascar*









Baobabs alley - Madagascar by My Planet Experience, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etosha, Namibia*









317-DSC_0981 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nakambale church, Namibia*









Nakambale church by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Photo of a lone elephant taken from a low flying plane over the Okavango Delta, Botswana*









Lone Elephant by Rob Whittaker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chobe Giraffes, On the tar road to Ngoma, Botswana*









Chobe Giraffes by Chris vd Merwe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascade du Bras d'Annette, Ile de la Réunion*









Cascade du Bras d'Annette by Philippe Barret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ramesseum; Memorial temple of Ramesses II, Luxor, Egypt*









Ramesseum by kairoinfo4u, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Early evening at Kogel Bay in the Western Cape. South Africa'*









Kogel Bay by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Southern Sun The Cullinan 4-star Hotel, near the Waterfront. South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2042 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2046 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2048 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2052 Black Watch from the Waterfont outside the Table Ba by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2054 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2057 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









Cape Town - 100_2059 by Captain Martini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/captainmartini/24244776084/in/album-72157664217730482/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mpumalanga, South Africa*









Sans titre by Federico Robertazzi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blyde Canyon, Mpumalanga, South Africa*









Blyde Canyon, Mpumalanga by Federico Robertazzi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vicky Falls, Zambia and Zimbabwe*









Vicky Falls by Federico Robertazzi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles*









Seychelles by Federico Robertazzi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Anse Source d'Argent. La Digue island, Seychelles.*









Seychelles HDR by Federico Robertazzi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles*









Seychelles by Federico Lorenzini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles*









Seychelles by Federico Lorenzini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles*









Seychelles by Federico Lorenzini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles, La spiaggia d'Anse Volbert - Cote d'Or.*









Seychelles by Federico Lorenzini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles, La spiaggia d'Anse Volbert - Cote d'Or.*









Seychelles by Federico Lorenzini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles, La spiaggia d'Anse Volbert - Cote d'Or.*









Seychelles by Federico Lorenzini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles, La spiaggia d'Anse Volbert - Cote d'Or.*









Seychelles by Federico Lorenzini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles, La spiaggia d'Anse Volbert - Cote d'Or.*









Seychelles by Federico Lorenzini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles, La spiaggia d'Anse Volbert - Cote d'Or.*









Seychelles by Federico Lorenzini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles*









Seychelles by Federico Lorenzini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Anse, Seychelles*









Seychelles by Federico Lorenzini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles*









Seychelles by Federico Lorenzini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles, La spiaggia di Grand Anse a La Digue.*









Seychelles by Federico Lorenzini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seychelles, La spiaggia di Grand Anse a La Digue.*









Seychelles by Federico Lorenzini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Umbrellas at Caudan Waterfront, Port Louis, Mauritius*









Umbrellas at Caudan Waterfront, Port Louis, Mauritius by bembel_schorsch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cap Malheureux, Mauritius*









Cap Malheureux, Mauritius by bembel_schorsch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Nakuru, Kenya*









Lake Nakuru, Kenya by Samuli Hietamäki, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Nakuru, Kenya*









Lake Nakuru, Kenya by Samuli Hietamäki, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Nakuru, Kenya *
Baby monkey









Lake Nakuru, Kenya by Samuli Hietamäki, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

**Siemien lolibelia, Ethiopia*









P3228664 siemien lolibelia by Stefan Gara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia Desert Dunes - Sossusvlei*









Namibia Desert Dunes - Sossusvlei by Andrew Wilson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kenya*









OLP0126 - Version 2 by The Ol Pejeta Conservancy, Kenya, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot in safari in Kruger national park, South Africa*









Girafe by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Off road driving experience in Sandwich Harbour - Namib-Naukluft National Park - Namibia*









Sand Lover - Namibia by My Planet Experience, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oud Duits fort Namutoni, Etosha, Namibia*









318-DSC_0988 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia near Ondangwa Omuthiya *









Day517-Home-140404 by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Photo of elephants taken from a low flying jet at the Okavango Delta Botswana*









Elephants from the Sky by Rob Whittaker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Drinking at Savuti - Botswana*









Elephant reflection by Chris vd Merwe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascade Pichon, Ile de la Réunion*









Cascade Pichon by Philippe Barret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ramesseum; Memorial temple of Ramesses II. Egypt*
The remaining parts of the temple and pylon seen from southwest









Ramesseum by kairoinfo4u, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kogelbaai, South Africa*









The Ledge by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town - South Africa*
_Helicopter view of the northern slopes of Table Mountain._









https://www.flickr.com/photos/captainmartini/24505337269/in/album-72157664217730482/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mahébourg, Mauritius*









Mahébourg, Mauritius by bembel_schorsch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bel Ombre, Mauritius*









Bel Ombre, Mauritius by bembel_schorsch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*dangerous Tamarin beach, Mauritius*









dangerous Tamarin beach by bembel_schorsch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius*









Sans titre by bembel_schorsch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius*









Sans titre by bembel_schorsch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius*









Sans titre by bembel_schorsch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius*









Sans titre by bembel_schorsch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius*









Holidays Mauritius by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Sea by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius*









mauritius by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius*









Mauritius by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius*









Mauritius by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* beach of l'ile aux cerfs in Mauritius.*









Holidays by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*beach of l'ile aux cerfs in Mauritius*









Silhouette by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius life.*









Mauritius by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flacq, Mauritius*









Mauritius by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Uvong Beach South Africa - Pier with fisherman at sunrise on a stormy morning*









Uvong Beach South Africa - Pier with fisherman at sunrise on a stormy morning by Christine Phillips, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa's Blyde River Canyon - Largest Green Canyon in the World... third largest overall*









South Africa's Blyde River Canyon - Largest Green Canyon in the World... third largest overall by Christine Phillips, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape St Francis Lighthouse - South Africa*









Cape St Francis Lighthouse - South Africa by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* SWAZILAND*









Aloe views....precious memories by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baviaanskloof Nature Reserve...."The Baviaanskloof Wilderness Area lies approximately 120 km West of Port Elizabeth in the Eastern Cape Province, South Africa*









KUDU Family..... by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A glorious dreamy hour on this moody beach in Wilderness, South Africa*









Translucent by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town making a splash, South Africa*









Cape Town making a splash by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Big Bridge View from Bourke's Potholes, Mpumalanga, South Africa*









Big Bridge View from Bourke's Potholes by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schoenmakerskop, South Africa along the beautiful Eastern Cape *









"A distant land under stormy skies" by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Kruger National Park/ Marloth Park in South Africa. *









South Africa's fabulous "Sunbird" !!!  by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the coastline south of Port Elizabeth, South Africa at Kini Beach*









"Between a Rock and a Hard Place"..... by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port Elizabeth, South Africa*









"Hope at Journeys End" - by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

**Siemien Mount, Ethiopia*









P3228658 siemien by Stefan Gara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia Desert Dunes - Sossusvlei*









Namibia Desert Dunes - Sossusvlei by Andrew Wilson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tembea Kenya.*









3009985 by The Ol Pejeta Conservancy, Kenya, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot in safari in Kruger national park, South Africa*









Elephant Xing by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dead acacia in Deadvlei - Namibia*









Dead acacia in Deadvlei - Namibia by My Planet Experience, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etosha, Namibia*









319-DSC_0992 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset on palm trees, Oshikuku, Omusati, Namibia*









Sunset on palm trees by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Okavango Aerial, Botswana*









Okavango Aerial by Rob Whittaker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beach huts Muizenberg, South Africa*









Beach huts by Chris vd Merwe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Grand Etang, Reunion Island*









Le Grand Etang by Philippe Barret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ramesseum; Memorial temple of Ramesses II, Luxor, Egypt*









Ramesseum by kairoinfo4u, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Between the Rocks, Cape Town, South Africa*









Between the Rocks by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/captainmartini/24244776634/in/album-72157664217730482/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lle Aux Aigrettes, Mauritius Island*









Lle Aux Aigrettes by Joachim S. Müller, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue Bay, Mauritius Island*









Blue Bay by Joachim S. Müller, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius*









Mauritius by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









Waiting by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Western Cape, South Africa*









A little slice of Wilderness heaven!! by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*"L'Agulas" in South Africa*









{Explored Sept 24th 2014 #291} The tipping Point.... by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lle Aux Aigrettes, Mauritius, Island"*









IMG_10215 by Joachim S. Müller, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Holidays Mauritius*









Holidays Mauritius by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moonrise Sunset over Point Cape Recife Lighthouse, Port Elizabeth, South Africa *









Moonrise Sunset over Point Cape Recife Lighthouse, Port Elizabeth, South Africa 1 of (2) by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mosque Egypt*









IMG_9116 by sameh khalil, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cairo, Egypt*









IMG_1411 by sameh khalil, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cairo, Egypt*









IMG_8395-2 by sameh khalil, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alexandria, Egypt*









Fisherman by Ahmed Dardig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Giza Zoo, Egypt*









Giza Zoo by Ahmed Dardig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Restaurant lake, azhar park, cairo, egypt*









Restaurant lake, azhar park, cairo, egypt by Ahmed Dardig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jinja, Uganda (Source of the Nile river)*









Jinja, Uganda (Source of the Nile river) by Pedro R. M., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The nomadic residents of Ouei village in the desert south of the Ounianga Lakes region of Chad, Central Africa, live in portable houses.*









Ouei Village by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ajous or "Old Lady" Lake between Ounianga Kebir and Fada in northern Chad*









Ajous Lake by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Southern Sahara *
_The southern Sahara of northern Chad, Central Africa, is strikingly beautiful._









Southern Sahara by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shifting Saharan Sands *
_Shifting Saharan sands dominate the landscape at Bir Kora in northern Chad, Central Africa._









Shifting Saharan Sands by David Stanley, sur Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Three Libyan Tanks *
_Three Soviet-era T-55 tanks abandoned in the Sahara at Bir Kora are reminders of a Libyan invention in Chad's civil wars which ended badly for Libya in 1987._









Three Libyan Tanks by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Southern Sahara 
The trackless expense of the southern Sahara in northern Chad, Central Africa, is accessible only by camel or 4X4 vehicle.*









Southern Sahara by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Red Waters of Lake Motro, Tchad*









Red Waters of Lake Motro by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Red Waters of Lake Motro, Tchad*









Lake Motro by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Teli is the largest of the 14 interconnecting lakes of Ounianga Serir in northern Chad, Central Africa. It's less than 10 meters deep.*









Lake Teli by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

_*Saline Waters of Lake Teli *
Lake Teli at Ounianga Serir in northern Chad, Central Africa, is hyper saline._









Saline Waters of Lake Teli by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Ounianga Lakes in northern Chad*









Ounianga Lakes by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ounianga Serir Village *
_About a thousand people live in Ounianga Serir village next to Lake Teli in northern Chad, Central Africa._









Ounianga Serir Village by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

_*UNESCO World Heritage Site *
In 2012 the Ounianga Lakes of northern Chad, Central Africa, were added to UNESCO's World Heritage list. _









UNESCO World Heritage Site by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Saharan sands surround Lake Boukou at Ounianga Serir in northern Chad, Central Africa.*









Lake Boukou at Ounianga Serir by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Boukou, Chad*









Lake Boukou by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

_*Lake Teguedei *
Salt (sodium carbonate) is collected from Lake Teguedei in northern Chad, Central Africa._









Lake Teguedei by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*This Libyan armoured personnel carrier at Teguedei was destroyed during heavy fighting with Chadian forces in 1987.*









Libyan Armoured Personnel Carrier by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dates are stored in these caches at Teguedei in northern Chad*









Date Caches by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Southern Saharan Dunes, Chad*









Southern Saharan Dunes by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









Untitled3 by Cong Liu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









Untitled3 by Cong Liu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









Untitled23 by Cong Liu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









B79A9844-2-2 by Cong Liu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









Untitled4 by Cong Liu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









Untitled2 by Cong Liu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









B79A7748 by Cong Liu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









Untitled1 by Cong Liu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









Untitled7 by Cong Liu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

** Simien Mt, Ethiopia*









P3228655 simien by Stefan Gara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia Desert Dunes - Sossusvlei*









Namibia Desert Dunes - Sossusvlei by Andrew Wilson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tembea, Kenya.*









3009900 by The Ol Pejeta Conservancy, Kenya, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*This one was taken during a morning drive in Kruger National park, South Africa*









Girafe at dawn by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Photo taken along the Rouye Nationale 7 on the south of Madagascar.*









Madagascar - Slice of life #3 by My Planet Experience, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etosha, Namibia*









320-DSC_0998 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Swamps near Okahao, Namibia*









Swamps near Okahao by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Birds flying over water at Chobe, the plants in the water add an abstract reflection. Botswana*









Birds in Flight by Rob Whittaker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Table Mountain, Cape Town, South Africa*









Table Mountain by Chris vd Merwe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*En amont du barrage de Takamaka, Ile de la Réunion*









En amont du barrage de Takamaka by Philippe Barret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ramesseum, Luxor, Egypt*









Ramesseum by kairoinfo4u, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Western Cape - South Africa*









Silky Seas by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vergelegen Estate - winery in Somerset West South Africa*









4 of (10) Vergelegen Estate- My favorite winery in Somerset West South Africa by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pamplemousses, Mauritius*









IMG_10199 by Joachim S. Müller, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/captainmartini/24577462990/in/album-72157664217730482/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Diverse sandstone rock formations are seen in the Labyrinthe d'Oyo in the Ennedi Mountains of northeastern Chad, Central Africa.*









Labyrinthe d'Oyo by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Elephant Rock is a feature of Tokou East in the Ennedi Mountains of northeastern Chad*









Elephant Rock by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*These hoodoos overlook Elephant Rock in the Tokou East area of the Ennedi Mountains, Chad*









Ennedi Hoodoos by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokou Eye 
The Tokou Eye is a large sandstone formation in the Ennedi Mountains of northeastern Chad*









Tokou Eye by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toubou Camel Rider* 
_This Toubou man at Tokou in the Ennedi Mountains of northeastern Chad_









Toubou Camel Rider by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









Untitled6 by Cong Liu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









Untitled1 by Cong Liu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









Reflection of lion's head by Cong Liu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









Untitled3 by Cong Liu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









B79A7835 by Cong Liu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









Untitled2 by Cong Liu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









Untitled2-2 by Cong Liu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









Untitled3 by Cong Liu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









Untitled5 by Cong Liu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









Untitled1_logo by Cong Liu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









B79A5506 by Cong Liu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









B79A6627 by Cong Liu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









Rough sea by Cong Liu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









Untitled4 by Cong Liu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









B79A6629 by Cong Liu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









Cape Town City centre by Cong Liu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









Untitled1 by Cong Liu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









B79A5366 by Cong Liu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









Untitled2 by Cong Liu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









B79A5633-2 by Cong Liu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









B79A5624-2 by Cong Liu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

** Simien Mt, Ethiopia*









P3228652 simien by Stefan Gara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia Desert Dunes - Sossusvlei*









Namibia Desert Dunes - Sossusvlei by Andrew Wilson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tembea Kenya.*









3009891 by The Ol Pejeta Conservancy, Kenya, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot in safari in Kruger national park, South Africa*









Lions relaxing by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dune 45 - Namib-Naukluft park - Namibia*









Dune 45 - Namib-Naukluft park - Namibia by My Planet Experience, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia*









327-P1120111 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia near Kunene-River-Lodge *









Kunene river lodge by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dust and Mud Wash, Botswana*









Dust and Mud Wash by Rob Whittaker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









Colours by Chris vd Merwe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ti Sable, Reunion Island*









Petite plage sauvage de Ti Sable by Philippe Barret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ramesseum; Memorial temple of Ramesses, Luxor, Egypt*









Ramesseum: First courtyard and Palace by kairoinfo4u, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Cape Town, South Africa*









Set the Skies Ablaze by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*5 of (10) Vergelegen Estate- My favorite winery in Somerset West South Africa*









5 of (10) Vergelegen Estate- My favorite winery in Somerset West South Africa by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pamplemousses, Mauritius Island*









IMG_10196 by Joachim S. Müller, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/captainmartini/24755035172/in/album-72157664217730482/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Camels in hope of a drink congregate at a well in the Ennedi Mountains of northeastern Chad*









Camels in Hope of a Drink by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Donkeys Posing *
_Donkeys pose for the camera in the Ennedi Mountains of northeastern Chad, Central Africa._









Donkeys Posing by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Five Arch Rock 
Five Arch Rock is a sandstone feature of the Ennedi Mountains in Chad, Central Africa.*









Five Arch Rock by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aloba Arch *
_At 77 meters wide the Aloba Arch in the Ennedi Mountains of northeastern Chad, Central Africa, is the largest natural arch in the world outside the United States._









Aloba Arch by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ennedi Canyon *
_This freshwater spring attracts Toubou nomads and their goats to a canyon in the Ennedi Mountains of Chad, Central Africa._









Ennedi Canyon by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









Untitled3 by Cong Liu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chefchaouen, Morocco*









Chefchaouen by Agnieszka Spieszny, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chefchaouen, Morocco*









More Chefchaouen by Agnieszka Spieszny, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chefchaouen, Morocco
View from the hill at the back side of the medina. Looking south on the city.*









Chefchaouen by Agnieszka Spieszny, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dromedaries in Merzouga, Erg Chebbi desert dunes, Morocco.*









Walking in the desert by Antonio Cinotti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A blade of light in the Atlas Mountains, lighting only a part of the mountains. Tafilalet region, Morocco*









Atlas mountains by Antonio Cinotti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Sunset in Erg Chebbi Desert, Sahara, Merzouga, Morocco.*









Back to the desert [EXPLORE] by Antonio Cinotti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Working in a tannery. Fez, Morocco*









Working in a tannery. Fez, Morocco by Antonio Cinotti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Desert trekking on Erg Chebbi desert sunes, Sahara, Merzouga, Morocco.*









Living a dream by Antonio Cinotti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*tourists on dromedaries in Erg Chebbi desert, Merzouga, Morocco.*









Desert trekking in Erg Chebbi by Antonio Cinotti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dunes in Merzouga, Maroc, desert of Sahara.*









Dunes by Antonio Cinotti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moroccan Lake*









Moroccan Lake by Antonio Cinotti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*MV Victoria Ferry, Bukoba, Tanzania*









MV Victoria Ferry, Bukoba, Tanzania by Jonathan Stonehouse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bukoba, Lake Victoria, Tanzania*









Bukoba, Lake Victoria, Tanzania by Jonathan Stonehouse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Capri Point at Sunset, Mwanza, Tanzania*









Capri Point at Sunset, Mwanza, Tanzania by Jonathan Stonehouse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Capri Point, Mwanza, Tanzania*









Capri Point by Jonathan Stonehouse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Capri Point, Mwanza, Tanzania*









Capri Point by Jonathan Stonehouse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Capri Point, Mwanza, Tanzania*









Capri Point, Mwanza, Tanzania by Jonathan Stonehouse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mwanza, Tanzania*









Mwanza, Tanzania by Jonathan Stonehouse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mwanza from Capri Point, Tanzania*









Mwanza from Capri Point, Tanzania by Jonathan Stonehouse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mwanza, Tanzania*









Mwanza, Tanzania by Jonathan Stonehouse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

_*Mwanza, Tanzania *
Mwanza from Capri Point_









Mwanza, Tanzania by Jonathan Stonehouse, sur Flickr


----------



## JOliveira91 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Mbabane, Swaziland*

Mbabane entrance by Kowash, no Flickr


----------



## JOliveira91 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Oujda, Morocco*

OUJDA: Where i first lived, where i first loved... by Widad ES-SOUFI, no Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morocco*









Morocco by Victor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morocco*









Carretera by Victor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valle del Ziz, Morocco*









Valle del Ziz by Victor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morocco*









Morocco by Victor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morocco*









Campo de futbol by Victor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jaimas, Morocco*









Jaimas by Victor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia*









343-DSC_0049 (2) by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kunene-River-Lodge, Namibia*









Kunene river lodge by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bird at Chobe, Botswana*









Bird at Chobe, Botswana by Rob Whittaker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*From the V&A Waterfront, Cape town, South Africa.*









The Big Table by Chris vd Merwe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bras des Lianes, Reunion Island*









Bras des Lianes by Philippe Barret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ramesseum; Memorial temple of Ramesses II
Look westward (Egypt)*









Ramesseum by kairoinfo4u, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helderberg Nature Reserve, South Africa.*









Helderberg Nature Reserve by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Coastal beauty in South Africa*









Cape Coastal beauty in South Africa by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius Islands*









IMG_10171 by Joachim S. Müller, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town - South Africa*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/captainmartini/24846648706/in/album-72157664217730482/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Thorny acacia trees grow in this oued (seasonal riverbed) in the Ennedi Mountains of northeastern Chad*









Acacia Trees by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Maasai Stepe from Irente Point, Lushoto, Tanzania.*









Irente Point by Jonathan Stonehouse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Capri Point, Mwanza, Tanzania*









Capri Point, Mwanza, Tanzania by Jonathan Stonehouse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ennedi Mountains, Chad*









Ennedi Mountains by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Capri Point, Mwanza, Tanzania*









Capri Point, Mwanza, Tanzania by Jonathan Stonehouse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*"Durban Awakens, South Africa"*









Durban Awakens by Andrew Harvard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sahara desert, Marocco.*









Staring at infinity by Stefano Viola, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Approaching the desert, Morocco.*









Approaching the desert by Stefano Viola, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Howick Autumn, South Africa.*









Howick Autumn_-5 by Andrew Harvard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moses Mabhida Flow, Durban, South Africa.*









Moses Mabhida Flow by Andrew Harvard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tanzania*









3003573 by The Ol Pejeta Conservancy, Kenya, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Johannesburg, South Africa*









Afrique du Sud-001-b by Pierre-Olivier Fortin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Madagascar’s Baobab Alley is probably the most famous place in the whole country.*









Madagascar : baobabs alley #1 by My Planet Experience, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lüderitz, Namibia*









101-DSC_0374 by Warden Schijve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia near Kunene-River-Lodge *









Day511-Home-140329 by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Photo of a runner taken in the Namib Desert - Namibia.*









Distance Runner by Rob Whittaker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Matusadona - Zimbabwe*









Kariba Elephants by Chris vd Merwe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Langevin River, Reunion Island*









La Rivière Langevin by Philippe Barret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luxor, Egypt*









Ramesseum by kairoinfo4u, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Gate in the Drakensberg mountains. South Africa*









Golden Gate by Bryn De Kocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* MUIZENBERG, Cape Town South Africa...*









Best friends & "Bucket and Spade Destination of note..." by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius *









IMG_10158 by Joachim S. Müller, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Local youths playing in the fishing harbour at Hout Bay, Cape Peninsular. South Africa*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/captainmartini/24779510191/in/album-72157664217730482/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Praia do Presidente at Tarrafal at the north end of Santiago, Cape Verde, is one of the most scenic on the island.*









Praia do Presidente by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tarrafal at the north end of Santiago Island, Cape Verde*









Tarrafal by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Serra de Malagueta in the center of Santiago Island, Cape Verde, offers many scenic hikes.*









Serra de Malagueta by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Assomada, the second largest city of Santiago, Cape Verde*









Assomada by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The endemic plants of Santiago Island, Cape Verde, can be seen at the Jardim Botanico Nacional Grandvaux Barbosa at São Jorge dos Órgãos.*









São Jorge dos Órgãos by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Attitude Mauritius*​








Attitude Mauritius by Travelbag, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Attitude Mauritius Emeraude Beach*









Attitude Mauritius by Travelbag, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Letsitang Game Preserve, Sun City, South Africa.*









Letsitang Game Preserve, Sun City, South Africa. by Flash Parker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Letsitang Game Preserve, Sun City, South Africa.*









Letsitang Game Preserve, Sun City, South Africa. by Flash Parker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kigali And How I Escaped Arrest In Rwanda*









Kigali And How I Escaped Arrest In Rwanda by Baron Reznik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset On The Niger River, Mali*









Sunset On The Niger River by Baron Reznik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eerie Tree In Deadvlei, Namibia*









Eerie Tree In Deadvlei by Baron Reznik, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The landscape of Damaraland, Namibia*









Out On A Desert Drive by Baron Reznik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia*









Everyone Is Staring At Me And That's Alright by Baron Reznik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset In Damaraland, Namibia*









Sunset In Damaraland by Baron Reznik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zebra In The Bush, Namibia*









Zebra In The Bush by Baron Reznik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etosha National Park, Republic of Namibia*









Judgemental Look by Baron Reznik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sossusvlei. Namibia*









Dune 45 by Baron Reznik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Desert Sunrise, Namibia*









Desert Sunrise by Baron Reznik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Endangered Black Rhino, Namibia*









Endangered Black Rhino by Baron Reznik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Damaraland, Namibia*









The Mysterious Pyramid Mountain by Baron Reznik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Convoy Through The Dunes, Namibia*









Convoy Through The Dunes by Baron Reznik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dead In The Desert, Namibia*









Dead In The Desert by Baron Reznik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sossus Dune Lodge, Namibia*









Sossus Dune Lodge by Baron Reznik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fish River Canyon, Namibia*









Fish River Canyon by Baron Reznik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Etosha National Park, Namibia*









A Clear Leader by Baron Reznik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quiver Tree Forest, The Kalahari Bushmen, or San people, Namibia*









Quiver Tree Forest by Baron Reznik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Driving Through Namibia*









Driving Through Namibia by Baron Reznik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Dolomite Camp, Namibia*









Sunset in Dolomite Camp by Baron Reznik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tanzania*









Sans titre by David Hopkins, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia *









The Dune by Baron Reznik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Safari, Tanzania*









Sans titre by David Hopkins, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Safari, Tanzania*









The afternoon meeting place by David Hopkins, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*coastal area of lome, togo*









morning street by Harry Purwanto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*coastal area of Lome, Togo*









two wooden boats by Harry Purwanto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Independence park, Lome, Togo*









independence park by Harry Purwanto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Safari, Tanzania*









Sans titre by David Hopkins, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Impala Horns, Tanzania*









Impala Horns by David Hopkins, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View from the patio at Tarangire Safari Lodge, Tanzania*









View from the patio at Tarangire Safari Lodge by David Hopkins, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aso rock, Abuja, Nageria*









aso rock by Harry Purwanto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*millenium park, abuja, Nigeria*









millenium park, abuja by Harry Purwanto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baboon Family Affair, Safari, Tanzania*









Baboon Family Affair by David Hopkins, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Female Ostrich, Tanzania*









Female Ostrich by David Hopkins, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Safari, Tanzania*









Rush Hour by David Hopkins, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yaonde, Cameroon*









mount febe hotel by Harry Purwanto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yaonde, Cameroon*









yaonde from distance by Harry Purwanto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Safari, Tanzani*









I got your back by David Hopkins, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yaonde, Cameroon*









yaonde junction by Harry Purwanto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baobab Trees, Tanzania*









Baobab Trees by David Hopkins, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*tannery in Fez Morocco*









tannery in Fez Morocco by Reinhardt König, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*snowy Atlas mountains Morocco*









snowy Atlas mountains Morocco by Reinhardt König, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kasbah scenery Atlas region Morocco*









Kasbah scenery Atlas region Morocco by Reinhardt König, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*on the route to the canyon of Dadès*









on the route to the canyon of Dadès by Reinhardt König, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atlas scenery Morocco*









Atlas scenery Morocco by Reinhardt König, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*adobe castle in the Dadés valley Morocca*









adobe castle in the Dadés valley Morocca by Reinhardt König, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*on the road in the Dadès region Morocco*









on the road in the Dadès region Morocco by Reinhardt König, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kasbah village in Morocco near the Dadès gorge*









Kasbah village in Morocco near the Dadès gorge by Reinhardt König, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*village in Morocco on the foot of the Atlas mountains*









village in Morocco on the foot of the Atlas mountains by Reinhardt König, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moroccan village near Ouarzazate*









Moroccan village near Ouarzazate by Reinhardt König, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Market day in Boumalne-du-Dadès Morocco*









market day in Boumalne-du-Dadès Morocco by Reinhardt König, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*newly-built quarter in Boumalne-du-Dadès Morocco*









newly-built quarter in Boumalne-du-Dadès Morocco by Reinhardt König, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*lonesome road in south Morocco*









lonesome road in south Morocco by Reinhardt König, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morocco scenery*









morocco scenery by Reinhardt König, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*village in south Morocco*









village in south Morocco by Reinhardt König, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Scenery in south Morocco*









scenery in south Morocco by Reinhardt König, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kasbah in the Dadès Canyon Morocco*









Kasbah in the Dadès Canyon Morocco by Reinhardt König, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atlas scenery Morocco*









Atlas scenery Morocco by Reinhardt König, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*rain in the Atlas mountains Morocco*









rain in the Atlas mountains Morocco by Reinhardt König, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morocco scenery in the south of the country near the Atlas mountains*









Morocco scenery in the south of the country near the Atlas mountains by Reinhardt König, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*whale house museum, South Africa*









whale house museum & photo museum by Randall Langenhoven, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*hermanus street corner, South Africa*









hermanus street corner by Randall Langenhoven, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









harbour house hotel1 by Randall Langenhoven, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the ledge, South Africa*









the ledge by Randall Langenhoven, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Western Cape - South Africa*









paarl sunset2 by Randall Langenhoven, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South African Coastline*









a shot to take home by Randall Langenhoven, sur [/IMG]


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









rustic streets of Hermanus1 by Randall Langenhoven, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









rustic streets of Hermanus2 by Randall Langenhoven, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mall skylight, Cape Town, South Africa*









mall skylight by Randall Langenhoven, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa*









klip dassie by Randall Langenhoven, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hermanus Coastline, South Africa*









sundaychill16 by Randall Langenhoven, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hermanus, South Africa*









sundaychill17 by Randall Langenhoven, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hermanus market, South Africa*









hermanus market by Randall Langenhoven, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hermanus, South Africa*









old harbour2 - hermanus by Randall Langenhoven, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*walker bay - hermanus*









walker bay - hermanus by Randall Langenhoven, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









woodstock photowalk72 by Randall Langenhoven, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









woodstock photowalk68 by Randall Langenhoven, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









woodstock photowalk53 by Randall Langenhoven, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









woodstock photowalk43 by Randall Langenhoven, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









open street171 by Randall Langenhoven, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*jonkerhuis restaurant, Cape Town, South Africa*










jonkerhuis restaurant1 by Randall Langenhoven, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tangier, Morocco*









IMG_5847 by Amine GHRABI, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Essaouira, Morocco*









IMG_4361 by Amine GHRABI, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tangier, Morocco*









IMG_4159 by Amine GHRABI, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marrakesh, Morocco*









IMG_4018 by Amine GHRABI, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fes, Morocco*









IMG_3953 by Amine GHRABI, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morocco*









IMG_3863 by Amine GHRABI, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tangier, Morocco*









IMG_3836 by Amine GHRABI, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tangier, Morocco*









IMG_3832 by Amine GHRABI, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Casablanca, Morocco*









IMG_3788 by Amine GHRABI, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tunis, Tunisia*









IMG_2721 by Amine GHRABI, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









groot constantia3 by Randall Langenhoven, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Groot constantia, Cape Town, South Africa*









groot constantia1 by Randall Langenhoven, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









fish hoek street by Randall Langenhoven, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kalk Bay, South Africa*









unforgettable Kalk Bay32 by Randall Langenhoven, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









keeping fit7 by Randall Langenhoven, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









20-20 vision by Randall Langenhoven, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Historical simonstown, Cape Town, South Africa*









Historical simonstown53 by Randall Langenhoven, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Cape Town, South Africa*









historical simonstown69 by Randall Langenhoven, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









historical simonstown71 by Randall Langenhoven, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









unforgettable Kalk Bay30 by Randall Langenhoven, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kigali, Kigali Province, Rwanda*









Kigali by Neil Johnson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kigali, Kigali Province, Rwanda*









Island by Neil Johnson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kigali, Kigali Province, Rwanda*









Kigali by Neil Johnson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Ruhondo, Rwanda*









Lac Ruhondo, Rwanda by Pierre Galinier, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kigali, Rwanda*









Kigali, Rwanda by Pierre Galinier, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Ruhondo, Rwanda*









Lac Ruhondo, Rwanda by Pierre Galinier, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Ruhondo, Rwanda*









Lac Ruhondo, Rwanda by Pierre Galinier, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*KIgali Cityscape 2016. Rwanda*








[/url]KIgali Cityscape 2016 by Alex Niragira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kigali City by Sunset*









Kigali City by Sunset by Alex Niragira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue Bay Resort | Bujumbura, Burundi*









Blue Bay Resort | Bujumbura by Alex Niragira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ekom-Nkam waterfall, Cameroon*










Ekom-Nkam waterfall by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yaounde, Cameroon*









PANO Paroisse Saint-Esprit by scaff237, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yaounde, Cameroon*









Swimming Pool HILTON by scaff237, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yaounde, Cameroon*









Swimming Pool FEBE by scaff237, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yaounde, Cameroon*









SPORT by scaff237, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yaounde, Cameroon*









PLUS by scaff237, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yaounde, Cameroon*









MINI by scaff237, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yaounde, Cameroon*









MTN by scaff237, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yaounde, Cameroon*









HDV2 by scaff237, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*









historical simonstown72 by Randall Langenhoven, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Historical simonstown, Cape Town, South Africa*









Historical simonstown37 by Randall Langenhoven, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ethiopian rugged country from the air*









Ethiopian rugged country from the air by Gregor Samsa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Holy Trinity Cathedral, known in Amharic as Kidist Selassie, is the highest ranking Orthodox cathedral in Addis Ababa, Ethiopia. *









Holy Trinity Cathedral by Gregor Samsa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Simien Mountains National Park is one of the national parks of Ethiopia. *









Day 1: First views from the Simien plateau by Gregor Samsa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*In Lodge du Chateau
Gondar or Gonder (Amharic: ጎንደር) is a city and separate woreda in Ethiopia. *









In Lodge du Chateau by Gregor Samsa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Open air mass in Addis

Addis Ababa (Amharic: አዲስ አበባ), sometimes spelled Addis Abeba (the spelling used by the official Ethiopian Mapping Authority), is the capital city of Ethiopia.*









Open air mass in Addis by Gregor Samsa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Simien Mountains National Park is one of the national parks of Ethiopia. *









Day 3: Peaceful morning in Geech camp by Gregor Samsa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Holy Trinity Cathedral, known in Amharic as Kidist Selassie, is the highest ranking Orthodox cathedral in Addis Ababa, Ethiopia. *









At Holy Trinity Cathedral by Gregor Samsa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Simien Mountains National Park is one of the national parks of Ethiopia.*









Day 4: Morning light in Chenek by Gregor Samsa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lalibela is a town in northern Ethiopia *









Landscape around Lalibela by Gregor Samsa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Addis Ababa*









Let's fly! by Gregor Samsa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Simien Mountains National Park is one of the national parks of Ethiopia. *









Day 5: Rural morning on the way to Beles by Gregor Samsa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise above Beles village, Ethiopia*









Day 6: Sunrise above Beles village by Gregor Samsa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sun sets in Lalibela
Lalibela is a town in northern Ethiopia *









Sun sets in Lalibela by Gregor Samsa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fields, shapes and colours
Ethiopia (Amharic: ኢትዮጵያ), officially known as the Federal Democratic Republic of Ethiopia*









Fields, shapes and colours by Gregor Samsa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*First views from the Simien plateau, Ethiopia*









Day 1: First views from the Simien plateau by Gregor Samsa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Peaceful morning in Geech camp, Ethiopia*









Day 3: Peaceful morning in Geech camp by Gregor Samsa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*In Ethiopian National Museum*









In Ethiopian National Museum by Gregor Samsa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Simien Mountains National Park is one of the national parks of Ethiopia. *









Day 4: First morning light at Chenek camp by Gregor Samsa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Simien Mountains National Park is one of the national parks of Ethiopia. Located in the Semien (North) Gondar Zone of the Amhara Region*









Day 5: Rural morning on the way to Beles by Gregor Samsa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The National Museum of Ethiopia (NME), also referred to as the Ethiopian National Museum, is a national museum in Ethiopia. It is located in the capital, Addis Ababa, near the Addis Ababa University's graduate school.*









In Ethiopian National Museum by Gregor Samsa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise above Beles village, Ethiopia*









Day 6: Sunrise above Beles village by Gregor Samsa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gorongosa National Park - Promo (Mozambique)*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gorongosa National Park - Mozambique*









Gorongosa National Park - Mozambique by Zambeze72, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Djemaa El Fna, Marrakeh, Morocco.*









Djemaa El Fna by F Mira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mindelo, São Vicente, Cape Verde.*









Palace by F Mira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mindelo, São Vicente, Cape Verde.*









Mindelo by F Mira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pont d'Água, Mindelo, São Vicente, Cape Verde*









Bar with a view by F Mira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mindelo, São Vicente, Cape Verde*









In blue by F Mira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mindelo, Cape Verde.*









Mindelo by F Mira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baía das Gatas, São Vicente, Cape Verde.*









Gatas by F Mira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mindelo, São Vicente, Cape Verde*









Market by F Mira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*São Pedro, São Vicente, Cape Verde.*









Dive by F Mira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ponta do Ouro, Mozambique*









House with a view by F Mira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ponta do Ouro, Mozambique*









Ponta by F Mira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chitengo, Gorongosa, Mozambique*









Hut by F Mira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chitengo Restaurant, Gorongosa, Mozambique*









Restaurant by F Mira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gorongosa, Mozambique*









Elephants by F Mira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gorongosa, Mozambique*









Mud by F Mira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gorongosa, Mozambique*









White straps by F Mira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gorongosa, Mozambique*









Gorongosa Bridge by F Mira, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Formerly a key telecommunication infrastructure between North and South Mozambique.*









Telco by F Mira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nkomati River, as seen from Marracuene, Mozambique.*









Nkomati by F Mira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise at Wimbe beach, Pemba, Cabo Delgado, Mozambique.*









African sunrise by F Mira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius - midnight dinner*









Mauritius - midnight dinner by Rafael Wagner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Île aux Cerfs, Mauritius.*









I never wanted to get away from this place... by Rafael Wagner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port Louis, Mauritius*









rainy day by Rafael Wagner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius - Black River Gorges National Park*









Mauritius - Black River Gorges National Park by Rafael Wagner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Île Maurice - très calme*









Île Maurice - très calme by Rafael Wagner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius - tropical dusk*









Mauritius - tropical dusk by Rafael Wagner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius - Black River Gorges National Park*









Mauritius - Black River Gorges National Park by Rafael Wagner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius - Terres des Sept Couleurs*









Mauritius - Terres des Sept Couleurs by Rafael Wagner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Île Maurice - Île aux Cerfs*









Île Maurice - Île aux Cerfs by Rafael Wagner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Île Maurice - Île aux Cerfs*









Île Maurice - Île aux Cerfs by Rafael Wagner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seen near Île aux Cerfs. Mauritius.*









need more money by Rafael Wagner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seen in Trou d’Eau Douce, Mauritius.*









tropical taxi by Rafael Wagner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Local fishermen. Seen in Trou d’Eau Douce, Mauritius.*









Mauritius - back at home again by Rafael Wagner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius - volcanic*









Mauritius - volcanic by Rafael Wagner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baobab, near Nampula, Mozambique.*









Silver tree by F Mira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius - Pieter Both*









Mauritius - Pieter Both by Rafael Wagner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mozambique Island, Mozambique.*









Rowing by sunrise by F Mira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius - weekend*









Mauritius - weekend by Rafael Wagner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fogo Crater, Chã das Caldeiras, Fogo Island, Cape Verde.*









Vineyards of fire by F Mira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Resort beach at night. Mauritius.*









Île Maurice - nuit by Rafael Wagner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fajã de Àgua, Brava Island, Cape Verde.*









Tales of an unspoiled world by F Mira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius - Terres des Sept Couleurs*









Mauritius - Terres des Sept Couleurs by Rafael Wagner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fajã de Àgua, Brava Island, Cape Verde.*









Tales of an unspoiled world by F Mira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cidade da Praia, Santiago Island, Cape Verde.*









Praia by F Mira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria Regia, the largest waterlily in the world. Seen in Pamplemousses Botanical Garden, Mauritius. Founded in the 18th century. *









Victoria Regia - don't jump by Rafael Wagner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beach at Tarrafal, Santiago Island, Cape Verde. *









Tarrafal by F Mira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tarafal concentration camp (aka camp of Slow death), Santiago Island, Cape Verde.*









Shadows of sad memories by F Mira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius - lucky shot*









Mauritius - lucky shot by Rafael Wagner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius - Grand Bassin - Ganga Talao*









Mauritius - Grand Bassin - Ganga Talao by Rafael Wagner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Assomada, Santiago Island, Cape Verde.*









Assomada by F Mira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cidade da Praia, Santiago Island, Cape Verde.*









Praia by F Mira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The roof of a large hindi temple. Mauritius.*









gods meet clouds by Rafael Wagner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quiet place to stay. Palm garden, Maison Eureka. Mauritius.*









palms by Rafael Wagner, sur Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Fez Morocco







































ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Johannesburg inner city art*


















Image by MzansiGirl on twitter​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Rabat walled medina, Morocco*


Rabat, Morroco by John Meckley, sur Flickr



Rabat, Morroco by John Meckley, sur Flickr


Rabat, Morroco by John Meckley, sur Flickr


Rabat, Morocco by John Meckley, sur Flickr








[/url]
Rabat, Morroco by John Meckley, sur Flickr[/IMG]


Rabat, Morroco by John Meckley, sur Flickr



Rabat, Morocco by John Meckley, sur Flickr
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Capetown South Africa








​
Image by BesterBrothers on twitter


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Club Paf South Africa | Sun City, North West Province*
By: Play Among Friends | flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* On The Road | Through Mpumalanga Province *
By: PROHans van der Boom Follow | flickr

Landscape near Leroro










Bourke's Luck Potholes 










Coal train near Dullstroom 










Small chapel near Moremela on our way to Bourke's Luck Potholes


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Lubango, Angola













































































​facebook


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Road Trip Rainbow
*South Africa*










Huisrivier pass, Western Cape
This is a 3-image (landscape format) panorama of the hairpin bend in the Huisriver Pass. It's been on my "to shoot" list for several years already









Panorama Paul on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ALGERIA - CHIFFA - EL MENEA | North-South Highway 












Autoroute Chiffa Berrouaghia الطريق السريع شفة البرواقية by habib kaki 2, sur Flickr


Autoroute Chiffa Berrouaghia الطريق السريع شفة البرواقية by habib kaki 2, sur Flickr

Autoroute Chiffa Berrouaghia الطريق السريع شفة البرواقية by habib kaki 2, sur Flickr


Autoroute Chiffa Berrouaghia الطريق السريع شفة البرواقية by habib kaki 2, sur Flickr


Autoroute Chiffa Berrouaghia الطريق السريع شفة البرواقية by habib kaki 2, sur Flickr


Autoroute Chiffa Berrouaghia الطريق السريع شفة البرواقية by habib kaki 2, sur Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

North-South highway, Province of Djelfa, *Algeria*​

route saharienne by Rachid HAKKA, sur Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Third Mainland Bridge Lagos Nigeria


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Algeria's coastal landscapes 









A. Saouchi

*Barbajani beach*











*Cap Carbon, Bejaia*

Cap Carbon by M.D.S. A., on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Flifla, Skikda 


Filfila Beach - Skikda City by khalid lebdioui, sur Flickr

Filfila Skikda, Algeria by mohamed salah kettouch, on Flickr

*Skikda*

Mediterranean Sea - Skikda City - Algeria by khalid lebdioui, on Flickr

Mediterranean Sea - Skikda City - Algeria by khalid lebdioui, on Flickr

Skikda Beach - Algeria by khalid lebdioui, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Wajaale, Somalia 





























by Xaaji Dahabi​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Drakensberg, South Africa











Image courtesy DrakensbergHikes on twitter​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Gallmann Mukutan Conservancy - Nothern Kenya
































































Source​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Mount Kenya 


Kenya's Diverse Weather 


































​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Morocco Atlas Mountain Region














































flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Lake Ellis, Kenya 

*Because of the elevation, the waters are freezing cold all year long, but still makes for a great camp site.*























​ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Akosombo dam in Ghana





















flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Niger Landscapes
50 Shades Of Red






























​ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Sierra Leone Beach Surfers


































































ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Gambia


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

1970s Nostalgia Abidjan Ivory Coast 


























​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Equitorial Guinea













































​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Bukavu Congo



















































https://twitter.com/BukavuExplorer/status/1057647264087334913










https://twitter.com/BukavuExplorer/status/1056077558234734592
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Colour Purple Featuring Pretoria Bloom
























































*Purple Rain*


















flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Green Places | Kigali, Rwanda*
By: CityofKigali | twitter

Rwanda has made significant progress in improving hygiene in homes, institutions, public and private built environments:










Kigali is Rwanda's rapidly expanding Capital city and an increasingly important centre of commerce and trade..:










...yet it has retained the pleasant feel of a garden city with a low-rise centre, green spaces and elegant boulevards:










Cleaning service companies which are well regulated contribute to Kigali’s elegance - 
There are designated sanctions for those that fail to comply with regulations including fines:










Rwanda’s Image of the cleanest country in Africa directly contributes to Tourism. 
First Impressions speak Volumes and when Tourists land in Kigali driving to town, they are impressed:








​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Greenery in Maputo Mozambique
















​

ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Manicured Greenery Of Algiers Algeria

































































​
ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Tall Greens Casablanca | Morocco 



























ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Oujda, Morocco























































Source​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Luxor - 
_"city of palaces, the world's greatest open-air museum"_


Luxor 2009 by Alexandra, on Flickr


IMG_2337.JPG by Marty Robertson, on Flickr


Luxor Main Street by john hayden, on Flickr


Luxor Streets by Shawn Clover, on Flickr


DSCF0557.jpg by prog_hume, on Flickr


Luxor, Egypt by RoxoCubes, on Flickr


From outside the Entrance Hall by eLaReF, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Graaff Reinet, Eastern Cape, South Africa.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Mdiq, Morocco


Sunset on M'diq by aminefassi, on Flickr


Long Exposure In Rincon Mdiq by Hamza Hayoun, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Port Sudan




































source(s)​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Gordons Bay South africa





































​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Bizerte, Tunisia 



Bizerte , la corniche. Tunisia by Amine Ben khelil, on Flickr



Bizerta by Elyes Jaziri, on Flickr

Bizerta by Elyes Jaziri, on Flickr


Banzart / Bizerte by Mohamed Aouichi, on Flickr

LE PONT MOBILE BIZERTE by salah snoussi, on Flickr 
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Titanic Arrivals Dakar Senegal






































​
ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Titanic Arrivals Capetown 








































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Titanic Arrivals Maputo












































​
ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Titanic Arrivals Luanda
















































ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Titanic Arrivals Dar Es Salaam














































​
ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Titanic Arrivals Djibouti







































ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Titanic Arrivals Mombasa






















































​
ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Titanic Arrivals Durban







































​
ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Titanic Arrivals Pointe Noire Rep. Congo 

















































​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Titanic Arrivals Libreville
















































​
ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Titanic Arrivals Freetown





























​ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Titanic Arrivals Port Sudan




















































​
ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Titanic Arrivals Lobito























































​ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Titanic Arrivals Mahe









































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Titanic Arrivals Port Louis





















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Titanic Arrivals Sao Vicente










































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Titanic Arrivals Walvis Bay



























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Titanic Arrivals Tunis




















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Titanic Arrivals Suez Canal













*PASSING SUEZ CITY*




























*PASSING Port Tawfiq*




















*PASSING ISMAILIA CITY*





























*Arriving Egypt Gate *





























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Titanic Arrivals Agadir




















































​ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cowboys And Aliens In Kolmanskop Namibia






























Flickr Panorama Paul









Flickr calips96









Flickr





























ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cowboys And Aliens In Tigers Island Angola






































































































































​ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cowboys And Aliens In Bagamoyo Tanzania


























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cowboys And Aliens In Island Of Mozambique























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cowboys And Aliens In Asmara




















































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cowboys And Aliens In Tadjoura 





































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cowboys And Aliens In Timbuktu




























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cowboys And Aliens In Mauretania
































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cowboys And Aliens In Sahrawi





























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cowboys And Aliens In Karas Namibia































​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cowboys And Aliens In Libya






















ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cowboys And Aliens In Meroe city


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cowboys And Aliens In Dongola


































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cowboys And Aliens In Timgad










Timgad-l'arc de Trajan by brahimait70, on Flickr



Timgad-l'arc de Trajan by brahimait70, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cowboys And Aliens 
Sphinx




































ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cowboys And Aliens Congo

Mount Nyiragongo




































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cowboys And Aliens In South Africa






























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cowboys And Aliens In Chad 



























ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cowboys And Aliens In Aswan

















ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cowboys And Aliens In Luxor






































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Avatar Of Morocco










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Avatar Of Algeria










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Avatar Of Kenya










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Avatar Of Swaziland










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Avatar Of Tanzania









ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Avatar Of Namibia












ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Avatar Of Nigeria










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Avatar Of Ethiopia












ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Avatar Of Uganda













ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Avatar Of Rwanda












ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Avatar Of Senegal










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Avatar Of Cameroon










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Avatar Of Sudan










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Avatar Of Zimbabwe










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Avatar Of South Africa










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Avatar Of Eritrea










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Avatar Of Somalia










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Avatar Of Ghana










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Avatar Of Mali











ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Avatar Of Congo










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Martian Somalia










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Martian Kenya










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Martian Sudan














ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Martian Mauritania














ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Martian Namibia












ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Martian Capeverde













ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Martian Angola














ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Martian Sahara













ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Martian Niger










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Martian Botswana












ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Martian Kalahari










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Martian Chad












ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Martian Egypt










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Martian Libya













ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Martian Tunisia












ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Martian Senegal














ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Martian Sinai Peninsular














ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Martian Angola








ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Martian Ethiopia













ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

next page..


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Scissorhands Tunis













Avenue Mohamed 5 ( ex king of Morocco) Tunis Tunisia 2019 by seif eddine, on Flickr


20141116-_DSC0008-4 by dantoujours, on Flickr
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Scissorhands Algiers





















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Scissorhands Maputo



















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Scissorhands Ifrane Morocco









Ifrane Aujourd'hui.. By Soumaya Dakhissi Photography

Platane road par The-s, sur Flickr

​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Scissorhands Blida , Algeria *




















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Scissorhands Camps Bay | Cape Town









Diriye Amey _on flickr_​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Scissorhands Marrakech
The high Atlas in the background










Raymond Contensous​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Scissorhands Abuja




























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Scissorhands Kigali * 




























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Scissorhands Nairobi























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Scissorhands Rabat 



















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Scissorhands Capetown



















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Scissorhands Pretoria










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Scissorhands Kisumu




























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Scissorhands Polokwane










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Scissorhands Tlemcen 





espanoldz;128002625
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Scissorhands Johannesburg










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Scissorhands Cairo


















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Scissorhands Mekelle


































​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Scissorhands Dar es Salaam


















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

A Quiet Place Tanzania





































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* A Quiet Place Lake Ellis, Kenya*























​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

A Quiet Place Ndawara Cameroon






































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

A Quiet Place South Africa 


















Images by PinTours on twitter​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

A Quiet Place Rwanda










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

A Quiet Place Eritrea










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

A Quiet Place BAUCHI , NIGERIA b_y gov M.A_





















​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* A Quiet Place Namibia *
By: Jan Krux | flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

A Quiet Place Algeria












ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

A Quiet Place Morocco










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

A Quiet Place Angola










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*A Quiet Place | South Africa* 









































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

A Quiet Place Zimbabwe










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

A Quiet Place Uganda












ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

A Quiet Place Gambia












ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

A Quiet Place Burundi















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

A Quiet Place Malawi










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

A Quiet Place Mozambique












ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

A Quiet Place Lesotho












ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

A Quiet Place Swaziland














ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Unstoppable Kenya










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Unstoppable Morocco










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Unstoppable Algeria










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Unstoppable Ethiopia











ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Unstoppable Abuja










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Unstoppable South Africa










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Unstoppable Ghana



















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Unstoppable Mali










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Unstoppable Guinea Conakry











ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Unstoppable Senegal










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Unstoppable Sudan





















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Unstoppable Mauritius














ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Unstoppable Angola











ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Unstoppable Madagascar











ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Unstoppable Gabon












ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Unstoppable Botswana











ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Unstoppable Tunisia










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Unstoppable Egypt











ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Unstoppable Livingstone Express













ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Unstoppable Rovos 










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Jurassic Lake Manyara Park















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Jurassic Ngorongoro Park















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Jurassic Lake Magadi Park















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Jurassic Kicheche Laikipia Park















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Jurassic Lake Bogoria Park

























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Jurassic Serengeti Park















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Jurassic Kilimanjaro Park


























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Jurassic Ruaha Park


















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Jurassic Tarangire Park


















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Jurassic kirurumu Serengeti Park


















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Jurassic Volcanoes Park



























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Jurassic Mikumi Park










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Jurassic Maiko Park





















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Jurassic Namib-Naukluft Park










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Jurassic Ruaha Park









































https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5555/14857307409_7b15c902d8_b.jpg]


ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Jurassic *Lake Logipi * Park



























































_Source:Wildencounters_


ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Jurassic Chyulu Hills Park




http://www.safari254.com/chyulu-hills-majestic-vistas/














































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Jurassic Selous Park












https://c1.staticflickr.com/6/5286/30010286055_dd815e7389_b.jpg


ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Jurassic Abadares Park



























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Jurassic Masai Mara Park





























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Ring Pretoria











ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Ring Koeberg











ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Ring Durban











ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Ring Mt Edgecombe KZN











ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Ring Cornubia KZN











ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Ring A1 Algeria











ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Ring Nairobi











ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Ring Ouagadougou 
























ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Ring William Nicol Drive Interchange | Johannesburg 









Source: Bill Davies ​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Ring Kenya Southern Bypass



















Source:Shani Drones
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Ring Entebbe - Kampala Highway 
*



















ssc africa

​[/QUOTE]


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Ring Algeria Interchange of Berrouaghia 












ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Ring N7, Cape Town:* 














Via Atterbury

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Ring Highway Rabat-Salé 
* 
































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Ring Tunis 
* 
























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Ring Abuja
* 















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Ring Kliprivier Drive *













Source: Klaus Leidorf​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Ring Douala*












ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Ring Lagos*






























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Ring Kurasini Dar Es Salaam*



















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

1408 The Royal Durban



















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

1408 Le MeridienOran



























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

1408 Epic SanaLuanda


























































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

1408 Rainbow Towers Zimbabwe



































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

1408 Crowne Plaza Harare















































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

1408 Azalai Abidjan




































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

1408 Grand Nile Tower Cairo


































































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

1408 Grande Pullman Du Kinshasa

























































 ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

1408 Kempinski Hotel FleuveCongo





























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

1408 Rotana Dar Es Salaam







































































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

1408 Uhmlanga Capital Pearls




















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

1408 Melia Maputo Sky Hotel











































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

1408 Radisson Red Capetown




















































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

1408 Zeitz Museum of Contemporary Art Africa Capetown


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

1408 Diamond Hotel Addis Abeba

































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

1408 Azzeman Hotel in Addis Ababa 








































http://azzemanhotel.com/​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

1408 Hotel Presidente Luanda




































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Four Seasons First Residence Cairo




































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

1408 Ramses Hilton Cairo




























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

1408 Southern Sun Elangeni Durban



















































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Smallville Graaff Reinet 




















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Smallville Iringa 



























































​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Smallville Beaufort West

































​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Smallville Cape Coast






















​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Smallville Sao Filipe 







































































Source: Isaias Vaz


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Smallville Mdiq














































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Smallville Victoria Falls 













































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Smallville Nakuru 








































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Smallville Benguela​





























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Smallville LAMU *






























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Smallville Walvis Bay



Walvis Bay, Namibia 2010 by Easy Traveler, on Flickr


walvis bay by Mc Kernan Photography.com, on Flickr


Walvis Bay waterfront by fritz_da_kat, on Flickr
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Smallville Luxor 










From outside the Entrance Hall by eLaReF, on Flickr



DSCF0557.jpg by prog_hume, on Flickr


Luxor Main Street by john hayden, on Flickr



















​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Smallville Calabar





































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Smallville St Louis








































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Smallville Santa Antao

















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Smallville Essaouira































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Smallville Zanzibar























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Smallville Tlemcen


















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Smallville Chefchaouen



































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Smallville Djenne















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

21 Bridges KaTembe

















































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

21 Bridges Suez Canal





















 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

21 Bridges Salah Bey





















 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

21 Bridges Sidi M'Cid




















 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

21 Bridges Third Mainland





























 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

21 Bridges Mohammed VI





























 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

21 Bridges Jinja





























 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

21 Bridges Abay River











 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

21 Bridges Brazzaville







































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

21 Bridges Beni Haroun
























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

21 Bridges Nyerere


























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

21 Bridges Mandela

















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

21 Bridges Gouritz River


















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

21 Bridges 4 de Abril


















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

21 Bridges Victoria Falls


















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

21 Bridges Blue Nile



























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

21 Bridges Adomi



























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

21 Bridges Rades La Goulette



































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

21 Bridges Bras de la Plaine


























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

21 Bridges Betsiboka



































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cats- Caracal










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cats- Sand Cat










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cats- Jungle Cat










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cats- Black Footed Cat










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cats- African golden Cat










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cats- African Serval Cat










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cats- African Wild Cat










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cats- African Lion










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cats- African Leopard










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cats- African Cheetah










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cats- African Lion Female










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cats- Black Panther{Leopard}










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cats- African Jaguar










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cats- White Lion










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cats- Lion Hunt










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cats- Cheetah running










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cats- Leopard Jump










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cats- Caracal Jump










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cats-Leopard Trophy










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cats- Cub Lion*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Commuter - Rovos Train{Dar Es Salaam To Capetown}
















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Commuter - Desert Express Train{windhoek To swakopmund}







































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Commuter - Train D'ebene{Benin}





















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Commuter - Blue Train{South Africa}







































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Commuter - Shosholoza Meyl{Joburg To Capetown}







































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Commuter - Stimela Star{Zimbabwe}








































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Commuter - Shongololo Express{Victoria Falls to Johannesburg}








































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Commuter - Lezard Rouge{Tunisia}








































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Commuter - Desert Train{Mauritania}





















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Commuter - Royal Livingstone Express{Zambia To Zimbabwe}

























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Commuter - Fiat Railcar {Eritrea}





















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Commuter - franschhoek wine tram {ZA}





















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Commuter - TAZARA {Tanzania And Zambia}







































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Commuter - Elephant Express {zimbabwe}






























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Commuter - Watania Train {Egypt}







































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Commuter - SNTF Grand Lignes {Algeria}







































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Commuter - ONCF High Speed Rail{Morocco}











































https://www.leconomiste.com/diaporama/viree-bord-du-lgv-al-boraq


ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Commuter - Orient Express{Morocco}









































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Commuter - La Gazelle{Congo To Ocean}











































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Commuter - Ethiopian Djibouti rail









































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Madagascar*
All by Karlota Peruana

















By anri-louise


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tanzania* 


Flickr 上 Olly Wright 的 River​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lake Manyara* 










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Uganda*










ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Rwanda*










ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tanzania*
Isimila 










ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Swala Camp Tarangire
*










ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tanzania
*










ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tanzania
*










ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tanzania
*










ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tanzania
*










ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tanzania
*










ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tanzania
*










ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tanzania
*










ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tanzania
*










ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Algeria
*










ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Algeria
*










ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Algeria
*










ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Algeria
*










ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Algeria
*










ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Algeria
*










ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Algeria
*










ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Algeria
*










ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gabon*












ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gabon
*










ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gabon
*










ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gabon
*










ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gabon
*










ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gabon
*










ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gabon
*










ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gabon
*










ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gabon
*










ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gabon
*










ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gambia
*










ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gambia
*










ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gambia
*










ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dar Es Salaam*













ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Prison Island Zanzibar*










ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Apartheid Museum* 













ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Apartheid Museum Joburg* 













ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dar Es Salaam* 













ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Oran* 













ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dakar* 










 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Wad Madani* 











 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

source 

 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Imperial Hotel* 






































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*TipTop* 





























 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ilorin* 











 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Twitter meetup* 





































[/resize] 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kwara Mall*


















 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Source
 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Princess Luxury Hotel*






































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*charcoal*




















 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kampala* 











 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kampala national theatre* 












































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Acacia Mall* 


































































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Luanda | Ilha do Cabo* 











 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

courtesy of Thomson House
 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Edifício Etona | Luanda | Angola
The Etona seaside building in Luanda, Angola.* 




















 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mansoura EG* 












 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Mansoura University 





























































































































​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Harare* 













https://mobile.twitter.com/IamJerryHaas/status/1216250336584830977
 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Julius Nyerere Ave, Maputo*










*Downtown*









 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Algiers North Rocade
*


















 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Constantine*



























 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Constantine
*









 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Casablanca
*










(Facebook)
 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Constantine City *


















 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Maputo, Moçambique*























































 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Algiers Southen Suburbs*

Faculty of Law


















 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Nairobi 














source

 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Dakar 











 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Johannesburg











 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Sandton











 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Muthangari











 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Pretoria*










https://twitter.com/SandyJpetals/status/1175080961287053312
 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nairobi*











































By mohaBIG
 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tunis
*



















Avenue Mohamed 5 ( ex king of Morocco) Tunis Tunisia 2019 by seif eddine, on Flickr


20141116-_DSC0008-4 by dantoujours, on Flickr
 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nakuru
*



























 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bujumbura
*









 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Blida
*





https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1541070&page=7
 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Monrovia* 











 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Roberts international airport* 

























































 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Royal Grand Liberia* 


































































 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Monrovia City Hall
* 



















 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
* 










 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
* 










 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
* 










 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
* 










 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Setif* 












 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Best Western Setif* 



























































 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Four Points By Sheraton* 



























































 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Park Mall Setif* 

































































 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kano* 











 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kano* 











 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Grand Central Hotel Kano*











































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kano* 











 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kano* 











 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bayero University Kano*




























*Rumfa College *










*Government House*










*Makkah Specialialists Eye Hospital Mosque*









 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*British Council Outdoor Amphitheatre*




























 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ado Bayero Mall* 
















































 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mallam Aminu Kano International Airport* 







































 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dala Hill* 











 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Public school* 




















 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*India Nigeria cricket at Kano Stadium* 






























 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sandstorm Near Mosque* 











 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*City gate* 











 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Horsemen Kano* 











 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Airport Annaba Rabah Bitat* 







































 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Annaba* 




https://www.facebook.com/groups/499488746758004/photos/

 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://nsa40.casimages.com/img/2020/01/29/200129120158166400.jpg
 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://nsa40.casimages.com/img/2020/01/29/20012911554141608.jpg
 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://nsa40.casimages.com/img/2019/11/19/191119063531584684.jpg
 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/499488746758004/photos/
 
ssc africa​


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

thx BenjaminEli 
i can not found any more Morocco topic !? 
thank you


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Big Ben Town restaurant* 

















































 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://www.google.fr/maps/place/Pl...x191de5780b1a1bff!8m2!3d36.9434781!4d7.767334
 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Sheraton Annaba Algeria 
























































































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/annaba_city_23/

ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...063781.-2207520000.1535678670.&type=3&theater

ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*FB ,Seriadi adventure club*





ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Annaba Photographer's

ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Annaba by Diethelm Scheidereit, sur Flickr

ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

2013-06-29 17.01.29 by 7-bc, on Flickr

ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Annaba by HK Karim, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

shlouger said:


> thx BenjaminEli
> i can not found any more Morocco topic !?
> thank you


Yeah. Tomorrow for sure!


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Airport Arusha* 




















 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Arusha* 










 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Arusha clock tower* 










 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

* 










 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

* 










 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

* 










 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Gran Melia Arusha




















































































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

* 










 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

* 










 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

* 










 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

* 










 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Jamatkhana

* 




























 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
* 










 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*AIM Mall Arusha
* 






































 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

* 










 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

* 










 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

* 










 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

* 










 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

* 










 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

* 










 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Berbera
* 



















 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
* 











 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
* 












 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
* 












 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
* 












 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Damal Hotel
* 


















































 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
* 












 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
* 












 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
* 












 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
* 












 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
* 












 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc Africa[/CENTER]


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
* 





















 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
* 












 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Al Xayaat
* 






























 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
* 












 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
* 












 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
* 












 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
* 












 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
* 












 

ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dodoma Airport* 






































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Morena Hotel* 




























































































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Shoppers Plaza* 




























































































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nyerere Square* 











 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Kayeka road - Uzunguni by B Ben, on Flickr
 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Dom by B Ben, on Flickr










Dom1 by B Ben, on Flickr
 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

uhindini by B Ben, on Flickr











uhindini1 by B Ben, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Pestana* 




























 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Jamhuri Stadium* 




















 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bulawayo Airport* 


































































by /harareairport.blogspot.co.uk/
 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Beautiful Bulawayo

















Andrew Harris​
ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

source

​ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Rainbow hotel * 



































































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nesbit Castle* 















































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Inglenook Restaurant Bulawayo












































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Iringa Airport* 







































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Iringa
* 










​


 
ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
* 










​


 
ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
* 










​


 
ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Iringa Boma Museum

* 





































​


 
ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
* 




















​


 
ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
* 




















​


 
ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
* 










​


 
ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Neema Restaurant
* 
















































​


 
ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
* 










​


 
ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
* 










​


 
ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bus Stand 
* 




























​


 
ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Gangilonga Rock Trail 












































​
ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Chief Mkwawa Grave
* 







































​


 
ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
* 












​


 
ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Forest Of Pines in Farm roads
* 



















​


 
ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
* 










​


 
ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
* 










​


 
ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
* 










​


 
ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
* 










​


 
ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Entebbe Airport* 
















































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Entebbe * 






























 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Imperial Shopping Mall* 











































































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*2friends Restaurant* 
























































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kampala Entebbe Highway* 




















































































*source*
 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Imperial Botanic Beach* 




















































































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Equator Cafe* 






























 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Reptile Park* 








































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kilimanjaro International Airport- MOSHI* 

























































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Moshi* 












 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kilimanjaro complex mall* 








































































































*Images credit: Michuzi Jr* http://michuzijr.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/rais-jakaya-kikwete-awafagilia-nssf-kwa.html
 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Moshi Train Station

* 




























 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Materuni Falls

* 



















 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kilimanjaro

* 





































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*KNCU union cafe * 
























































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nyumbani Hotel* 











































































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Walvis Bay International Airport- * 
















































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Swakopmund* 












 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Waterfront​*
























































​
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Swakopmund Hotel* 

















































































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Swakopmund: Township Market*
If you really want to discover what daily life is like, you need to spend some time in town










The brave can try the Smiley Head (a whole goat head!) or the infamous mopane worms










No thanks, I had that for breakfast!










fried and surprisingly tasty










Braais, biltong and game steaks are delicious, and you are sure to have your fill









Ross Shaw on Flickr​
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Desert adventure: *Quad biking in the dunes*
Quad Biking on the Dunes outside Swakopmund










we're off










weaving our way through










we blast our way to the top of the first big dune










Experience the sheer thrill of riding a quad bike through Namibia's boundless expanse 









Jarod Burns on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Tug swakopmund 

















































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Swakopmund lighthouse*
Lighthouse Fence: The red roof and green fence caught my eye









Daniela Ruppel on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Desert Express Train{windhoek To swakopmund}







































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Julius Nyerere International Airport Dar Es Salaam *






















































































































































​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dar Es Salaam​*

​

























​

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*​*










































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Uwanja wa Taifa* 






































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Rotana Dar Es Salaam
























































































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*BEAN THERE CAFE*

https://www.832production.com/galleries/hospitality/


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Ocean Road promenade


































sufi na moto​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Dar Es Salaam Botanic
































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

high spirit lounge tanzania 













































































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ollombo International Airport, Congo Brazzaville* 




































​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Brazzaville* 






































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Pont Du 15 Aout 1960







































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Kintele Congress































































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Le Complexe Nautique Du Brazzaville
































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Orca* 







































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

spirit club and barbeque congo 




































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Pierre Savorgnan de Brazza Memorial* 
















































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kinshasa opposite side of the congo river* 











 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Aeropuerto Internacional De Malabo* 



































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Malabo* 



































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

SOFITEL Malabo


















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Plaza De Santa Isabel





























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Sendero De Islotes Horacio


















































ssc africa

​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mt. Basile in Malabo, Equatorial Guinea*










Mt. Basile (73/365) by techbhoy, on Flickr
 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nuevo Estadio de Malabo* 






























 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Restaurante La Luna* 

























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

paseo marítimo de malabo































































​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Aéroport international N'djili de Kinshasa













































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kinshasa * 











 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Kempinski Hotel Fleuve





























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Place royale​

















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Stade Des Matyrs* 





























 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Hot And Cold Cafe* 















































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Les Residences la Cite Du Fleuve* 

























































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Place Du 30 Juin







































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*L'Empire Shopping Mall* 
















































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Victoria International Airport Seychelles

















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Victoria * 































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Sir Selwyn Selwyn Clarke Market 








































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Port Du Mahe* 




















 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Les Residences Pointe Conan, Ile De Perseverance* 





























 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Plage Du Anse Intendance* 





























 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Hotel Eden Bleu * 
































































 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*le restaurant gecko
* 















































 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Le cascade de sauzier
* 




























 
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
Borg El Arab International Airport-Alexandria 
* 
























































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Alexandria
* 



















 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
* 



















 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
* 



















 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
* 



















 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Bibliotheca Alexandrina
* 























































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
* 










 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
* 



















 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Windsor Palace Alexandria 
















































































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
* 











 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
* 




























 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
* 




























 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* San Stefano Grand Plaza
* 























































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
* 










 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
* 


_EGY0336-74 by Marco Antonio Solano Schulten, on Flickr

_EGY0383-4 by Marco Antonio Solano Schulten, on Flickr



























 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
* 



















 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
* 










 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
* 



















 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Neo Lounge
* 
















































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
* 










 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
Zanzibar International Airport​*




























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Zanzibar*





















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
* 



















 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*LADY OF ZANZIBAR APPROACHING ZANZIBAR PORT

* 


lady of zanzibar by skiligo, on Flickr



KILIMANJARO 5 LADY OF ZANZIBAR by skiligo, on Flickr











 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
* 



















 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
* 













 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Old Fort 
* 





























 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
* 






































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
* 











 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Hotel Verde , Zanzibar
















































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
* 











 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Forodhani Night Market






















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
* 






































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Forodhani plaza 


















'












































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
* 










 



















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Six Degrees South Zanzibar


























































































[/resize]

ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Zanzibar Riu Palace hotel


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Fun Divers
* 





























 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
* 











 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
* 











 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
Kisumu International Airport 
* 
































































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kisumu*
























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*ACACIA PREMIER*




































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Impala Sanctuary*

































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Roan Restaurant*


















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ciala Estate*









































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Kisumu city, Kenya. by Kenguy.., on Flickr


Kisumu city, Kenya. by Kenguy.., on Flickr


Kisumu city, Kenya, Africa. by Kenguy.., on Flickr



ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lake Victoria Farming*
































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Port Elizabeth International Airport *













































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gqeberha*























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Summerstrand *









































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Boardwalk Hotel*
















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Hotel*























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Coastal Beachside Boardwalk *​





































































​



ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Baywest Mall*








































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Caisson boy-ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

​



Caisson boy-ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Bayleaf*













































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

​




























​

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Donkin Reserve*



































 

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*PORT ELIZABETH MAIN LIBRARY







*


















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## eagleheart1987 (Jun 21, 2009)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iQ6BRU]Safari Madikwe by Domien Bormans, on Flickr[/URL]

Safari Madikwe by Domien Bormans, on Flickr

nieu-bethesda by Domien Bormans, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

KV4A5176 Giraf - Giraffe - Giraffa camelopardalis angolensis, Shelanti - Marken - Limpopo - Southafrica _ by solveig østerø schrøder, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

KV4A5161 Blå Gnu - Blue Wildebeest - Connochaetes taurinus, Shelanti - Marken - Limpopo - Southafrica _ by solveig østerø schrøder, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

KV4A5126 Giraf - Giraffe - Giraffa camelopardalis angolensisl, Shelanti - Marken - Limpopo - Southafrica _ by solveig østerø schrøder, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

KV4A5073 Steppezebra - Burchell Zebra - Equus burchelli, Shelanti - Marken - Limpopo - Southafrica _ by solveig østerø schrøder, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

KV4A5039 Lillabrystet Ellekrage - Lilac-breasted Roller - Coracias caudatus, Shelanti - Marken - Limpopo - Southafrica _ by solveig østerø schrøder, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

KV4A5002 Hvidt Næsehorn - Rhinocerosl, Shelanti - Marken - Limpopo - Southafrica _ by solveig østerø schrøder, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

KV4A4814 Paradisenke - Long-tailed Paradise-Whydah - Vidua paradisaea, Temba Safari - Marken - Limpopo - Southafrica by solveig østerø schrøder, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

KV4A4756 Swallow-tailed Bee-eater - Merops hirundineus, Temba Safari - Marken - Limpopo - Southafrica _ by solveig østerø schrøder, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

KV4A4465 Hvidstrubet Varan - Rock Monitor - Varanus albigularis, Temba Safari - Marken - Limpopo - Southafrica _ by solveig østerø schrøder, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

KV4A4237 Nilkrokodille - Nile crocodile - Crocodylus niloticus, Entabeni - Marken - Limpopo - Southafrica _ by solveig østerø schrøder, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

KV4A4099 Impala - Aepyceros melampusi, Entabeni - Marken - Limpopo - Southafrica _ by solveig østerø schrøder, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

KV4A4081 Steppezebra - Burchell Zebra - Equus burchelli, Entabeni - Marken - Limpopo - Southafrica _ by solveig østerø schrøder, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

KV4A3983 Løve - Lion, Entabeni - Marken - Limpopo - Southafrica _ by solveig østerø schrøder, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

KV4A3260 Kudu - Tragelaphus strepsiceros, Temba Safari - Marken - Limpopo - Southafrica by solveig østerø schrøder, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

KV4A4269 Rørskarv - Reed Cormorant - Microcarbo africanus, Entabeni - Marken - Limpopo - Southafrica _ by solveig østerø schrøder, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

KV4A4358 Impala - Aepyceros melampus, Entabeni - Marken - Limpopo - Southafrica _ by solveig østerø schrøder, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

KV4A4447 Grå Larmfugl - Grey Go-away-bird - Corythaixoides concolor, Entabeni - Marken - Limpopo - Southafrica _ by solveig østerø schrøder, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

KV4A4478 Small Grass Yellow - Eurema brigitta, Temba Safari - Marken - Limpopo - Southafrica _ by solveig østerø schrøder, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

IMG_5559 Warthog with Oxpeckers by solveig østerø schrøder, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Aeroport International de Félix Houphouët Boigny , Abidjan*












































































ssc Africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Abidjan*























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Place De La Republique*






























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sofitel Hotel Ivoire*





















































































































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cathédrale Saint-Paul de Londres*






































ssc africa


​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

​* Jardin Botanique de Bingerville​*






































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Le Restaurant Parenthese D'Abidjan*
























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Les Residences chocolat*




















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

​


*Le Marche De Treichville Abidjan*




























​

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*bateau ferry de plateau ville*






























ssc africa

​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
Luxor International Airport​*


​











































































​
​ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Luxor*






























ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Temples of Karnak















*








*







*
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sofitel Winter Palace*
























































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nile Carnival*
​











































































ssc africa​
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Valley Of The Kings*
​











































































​


ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*El Souk









































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Nile River Corniche*












































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*O'Nile Restaurant*




























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nakuru *

















ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

​





































ssc africa​
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sarova Woodlands*


































































































​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nakuru National Park*

































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Geothermal Club*


















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Egerton Castle*

















































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Rift Valley Railways*

























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Buffalo mall naivasha*


































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Haute Suites*

































































​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sebs Club*

























































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Safaricom's Blaze BYOB Summit *


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Rift Valley Sports Club*

_Nestled right in the heart of the CBD, this club is one of the oldest private members clubs in Nakuru established in 1907._













*







*

























nax3 by Kenguy*, ​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tshwane(Pretoria)*
























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sheraton Pretoria*

























































































ssc africa

​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Pretoria Station























































​


















































​
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Union buildings*
































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*National Zoological gardens*


























































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*University South Africa Pretoria*


































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Wood And Fire*



























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Arundo Estate*




































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Menlyn Park Shopping Mall​*












































































































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Chileka International Airport, Blantyre*










































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Blantyre *



























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Amaryllis Hotel*









































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Chichiri Shopping mall*










































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mount Mulanje*


































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*21 grill on hannover*











































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Town Hall*








*







*

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mudi Dam*



























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Moshoeshoe I International Airport* 


























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Maseru*

















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Avani Lesotho















































*

























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Makoanyane square*


























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Pioneer Mall*


































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Afriski*


































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Regal @ Basotho Hut*


















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Aéroport international Diori Hamani de Niamey*










































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Niamey*

























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Radisson Blu Niamey*


































































































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*ronds-points à niamey*



Le Justice








Le Sixième
















Le Total









ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Le Grande Marche De Niamey*





































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Architecture Niamey*


































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Salon De New York*




















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Musée National Boubou Hama*

























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*l'hippodrome de niamey































*








*







*

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*autoroutes de niamey*


































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Palais Des Congress*







































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Asmara International Airport*









































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Asmara*
​


























​

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Asmara Palace Hotel*


















































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Asmara Opera*


























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Roma Cinema









































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ghibabo Traditional Experience*

































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
Merkato*

















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lady of the rosary*


































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Fiat Monument*

























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Fiat Railcar *



















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*George Airport*









































*







*

















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Garden Route*
[*George*]

























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Beacon Island Resort, Plettenberg Bay*


































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

{George Streets}


















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Outeniqua Transport Museum*










































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Garden Route Mall*


































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

[*Knysna*]



































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Thesen Island Estate*










































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Waterfall Trail, StormsRivier 



























































































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

[*Mosselbay*]









ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Rovos Rail*


















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Highgate ostrich show farm*


















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Jakkalsvlei Winery Restaurant*


























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Aéroport international de Bamako-Modibo Keïta-Senou*

















































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bamako Mali







*

























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sheraton Bamako*
























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cite Administrative































*

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Restaurant Le Loft*

































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*ronds-points à bamako*









































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Parc National*

































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Musee National*
























































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Maisons à bamako*

































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Les statues de bamako*









































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Fleuve niger*

























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bamako La Nuit*

















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

Aéroport international de Rabat-Salé
*




























































ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

Rabat
*






























ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
















​*



ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

Sofitel Rabat Jardin des Roses
​*



























































































ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
































​*



ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

































​*



ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

Gare Rabat Agdal
*



































































ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Arribat Shopping Center*

































































ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Le Quai Des Créateurs*

































ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Le Dhow*









































































ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Le Pont Mohammed Vi *

























ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ruines de Chellah*

































ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Rabat Medina*

























ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Euphoriad*









































































ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Place du mausolée de mohammed v*


































ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Khartoum Airport*

































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Khartoum And Omdurman*

























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Corinthia Hotel*









































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Afra Shopping Mall*

















































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Child City*









































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sudan National Museum*

























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*House compounds*









































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tuti Bridge*

















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tuti Island*

































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Al Housh Restaurant Omdurman*

















































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lagos International Airport*









































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lagos*

















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Intercontinental Lagos*

























































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The National Arts Theatre*










































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lagos Mass Transit Systems
[Urban rail]























*
















* [Lagos Oshodi Bus Interchange terminus]*

























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Third Mainland Bridge*

































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sailor's Lagos*

























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Eko Atlantic Beach







*

















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lekki Conservation Center Canopy Walk*

























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Five Cowries Terminal*

















































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Palms Shopping mall*

















































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Housing Estates*









































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*City park*

































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cathedral Church*









































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lagos City From Above*

























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lagos At Night*

































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lusaka*

















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Hilton Garden Inn Lusaka Society Business Park*

















































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Freedom statue*









































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*National Museum*

















































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Levy Junction Mall*

















































ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Chicago Reloaded *

































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Housing Estates *[Roma Place Estate]

































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*37d gallery*
































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cathedral of The Holy Cross Lusaka*

























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Grandaddys Shoka Nyama Brewery*




















































































































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lusaka National Park And Lilayi elephant nursery*

































































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*King Shaka International Airport, Durban*































































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Durban*

















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Hilton Durban*

































































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Durban City Hall*

































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Pavilion Mall*
























































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cruise Arrivals Durban*

























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Durban Promenade And Golden Mile Beach*

















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cargo Hold Restaurant







*









































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Moses Mabhida Stadium*

























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Hawaan Forest Estate*

































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Shosholoza Meyl*

































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tlemcen Algeria















*

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Grand Bassin*

















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*L'équinoxe*

































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*























*

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

El Mechouar Palace















































​

























​

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Le musée national d'art et d'histoire*

































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Frontière de l'ancienne ville El Mansourah*









































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*transport autour de tlemcen*










































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Parc de loisirs Lalla Setti*

















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Renaissance Hotel*









































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cascades El Ourit*

















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Les Grottes de Beni Add*

















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Château** D'El Mechouar*

























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

Sir Seretse Khama International Airport
































































































​*


ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

Gaborone







*





























*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*


































ssc africa​*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*


















ssc africa​*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*


































ssc africa​*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

Masa Square Hotel
*​












































































































































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
























ssc africa​*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

The Beef Baron Grill and Rib Room
​*


































*ssc africa
*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

Three dikgosi monument
​*










































*ssc africa
*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

BotswanaCraft
































































ssc africa​*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

​*


























*ssc africa
*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

Riverwalk Mall
















































































ssc africa​*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*


Louieville Horizon Estate
​*


































*ssc africa
*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*















​*









*ssc africa
*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

Kgale Hills Trail
​*



















































*ssc africa
*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

Mokolodi Nature Reserve























































​*


















*ssc africa
*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*









ssc africa​*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

















ssc africa​*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

​*


















*ssc africa
*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

​*


















*ssc africa
*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

Aeroport International Blaise Diagne, Diamniadio


























*












































































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

Dakar























​*


ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

​*










































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*























​*










ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
























​*


ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

Pullman Dakar Teranga
​*


































































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

​*

























ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

Marche Kermel
*





























ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

La pointe des Almadies
​*

























ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

Corniche de Dakar et Monument du Millénaire
​*


























































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

Restaurant Le Lagon
*




























































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

Port De Dakar
*



































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

Île de Gorée
​*










































*















*








ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
























​*


ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

​*

Monument de la Renaissance Africaine*















*








































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

Phare Des Mamelles
​*


































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

​*

































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

Musée des Civilisations Noires
​*










































































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

Place Du Souvenir
​*


























ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*























​*


ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tetouan*

























ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Le *parc feddane

















































ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Centre d'art moderne et contemporain de Tetouan*

































































ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Medina*

































































ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Musée du patrimoine religieux*

































ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Plage de M'Diq*

















ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Place et Port de Plaisance M'diq *

























































ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*

Restaurant Lorizon 









































































ssc morocco​*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Hotel Marina Smir*

























































































ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*































*

ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gare routière de Tétouan*









































































ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Grand Cascade D'akchour*









































ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*CHEFCHAOUEN*

































































ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Djibouti















*

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Marche Riyad*









































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ethiopian orthodox church*

































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bawadi Mall*

































































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Djibouti port*

































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Turkish Mosque

































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kuriftu Lounge*









































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Djibouti Palace Hotel*

































































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*résidences de village haramous















*
































*















*

























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*plage de khor ambado































*

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lac 'Assal*









































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*parc national de Forêt Day*

































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

edit​


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

The Grand adobe mud Mosque of Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kampala























*

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Pearl Of Africa Hotel*
















































































































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kabaka Palace*








































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*























*
ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bugolobi village mall*








































































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kensington Estate*
























































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Uganda national theatre*








































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Uganda Martyrs Shrine*
























































































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Uganda museum*
































































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ggaba Lakefront*
































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Lakes Restaurant *

























































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Source of nile Jinja*








































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Jinja Bridge







*
























ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Rubaga Cathedral*

















































































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Port Harcourt International Airport*









































































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Port Harcourt *

























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Novotel Port harcourt*

































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mile one market*









































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Pleasure park*

















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cross Rivers Monorail*

































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*South 66 restaurant*








































​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Port Harcourt Mall*








































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*N.P.A Port Harcourt







































*
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Naval Exercise Bonny river















*
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bonny island- Finima Nature Park*
​


























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bonny Island Golf Estate































































*
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Port Harcourt Night







*
























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bukavu Congo*
































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Panorama hotel*
















































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Place de l'Indépendance*
























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*







*
























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Starco*
































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cathédrale notre Dame de la Paix*








































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Centrale hydroélectrique De Ruzizi2*









































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lac' Kivu*

























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

port du lac kivu





























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bateau Emmanuel 4*









































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* île d'Idjwi*

































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* PARC NATIONAL DE KAHUZI-BIEGA *

























































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*bukavu la nuit*

































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Aeroporto internacional da Catumbela*








































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Benguela*





























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

​


































​
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Se Catedral de Nossa Senhora de Fatima*
































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* centro de compras xyami*








































































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Praias em Benguela*
































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Cine kalunga*
















































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* ponte 4 de abril no rio catumbela*

























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*caminhos-de-ferro benguela e comboio mala*
















































































































































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Município do Lobito*
































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*porto do lobito*
































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Hotel casa rosa*
























































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Luna Ocean Club







*
































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lobito*








ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Benguela*
























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Suez Canal*-Ismailia city

























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ismailia Monuments Museum*

































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Almalahaa Park* 









































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tolip Elforsan Island Hotel *

















































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Suez Canal Authority - Sailing Club *

























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Sailing North On Suez Canal*

































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Passing through Al-Salam Bridge























*

















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Arriving At The Egypt Gate























*

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Port Said City*

























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Al Salam Masjid*

























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Port Said Military Museum*









































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Riviera beach *

























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Cloud hugs bistro*

























































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Port Said Night







*








ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ismailia Night*

















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Walvis Bay*
























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Godenfang Urban Farm and kitchen*















































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bird sanctuary*








































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dune 7- Desert ski*








































































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Municipality of henties bay*
































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
Henties bay caravan park*
















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Dune Beach cookout henties bay*
















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Namibia Seal Reserve Cape Cross*








































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Le Mirage Desert Lodge- Dune 45*








































































































































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The skeleton coast*































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ship skeleton Graveyard Dive*
















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Namport walvis bay Container arrival*
















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Walvis bay museum*








































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dunes Mall*
















































































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Aeroporto Internacional Amílcar Cabral*























































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ilha Do Sal 
Espargos*
























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Visoes africana *
























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* igreja do nazareno*
























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* jardim botânico viveiro*
































































​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 
Salinas de Pedra de Lume*
























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*lagoa de buracona*
















































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Porto do palmeira*
























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Resort Tui Sensimar*
































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Bikini beach club*








































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Praias Em Ilha Do Sal*
































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* mergulhar no oceano atlântico*































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*[email protected] Cafe*
























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*ruas de santa maria*
































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mercado Municipal Santa maria*
























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*















































*
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Aéroport International Enfidha Hammamet*









































































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sousse*


















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*place des villes jumelles*

















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Plage de Sousse *
*







*

















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mövenpick resort *
*







*
















































































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sousse medina*




*







*

































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Musee Dar essid *
*







*
















































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* musée archéologique*


*







*
















































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*mausolée de Bourghiba*
*







*

















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*































*

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*La Gare Sousse bab Jdid *

































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sousse mall*
*







*








*







*









































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*bateau pirate** hannibal*
*







*








































































*







*

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Restaurant le pirate*































*







*
































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Aeroporto de Nampula*
























































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nampula*
































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Grande Plaza Hotel*
















*























































































*
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Supermercado Milenio Center























*
























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Parque Da Cidade*








































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Praça Samora Moisés Machel*
















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Museu Nacional de Etnografia*
























































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Catedral Nossa Senhora de Fátima*








































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Estação Ferroviária De Nampula







*
















*















*
















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Clube de Natação Ferroviário























































*
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*New Hotel Nampula







































































































































*
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cape Coast























*
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Methodist Church* 
























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Capecoast square and bus stand*








































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Orange Beach
































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Fort Victoria(phillips tower)*
































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cape Coast Castle* *(slave holding}







*








































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sahara* 
























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ridge Royal Hotel*
































































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kakum National Park*































































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*International Stingless Bee Centre*

*























*
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Elmina Beach Resort







*
















































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cape coast stadium*
















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tanga























*
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mkwabi Supermarket*
























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Urithi Tanga Museum*
































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Forodhani gardens*
















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tanga Library*
















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*







Amboni Caves*
































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Raskazone Beach







*
































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tanga Yacht club*
















































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Azam Sealink 2 at Pemba Ferry terminus*
































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Pemba Island Beaches*
































​ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Manta Resort Underwater rooms*
































































​ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Aiyana Resort*
























































































































​ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Manta Restaurant































*
​ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*towns of pemba















*









​ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

​ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mutare*
















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa[/centerr]​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa[/centerr]​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa[/centerr]​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*village market*




































ssc africa​[/CENTER]


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mutare museum*
























































ssc africa[/centerr]​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

[/reisize]ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

[/reisize]ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Vumba botanical gardens*
























































[/reisize]ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*sabi restaurant*
























































[/reisize]ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Leopard Rock Hotel*








































































































[/reisize]ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*prince of wales view*
































[/reisize]ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nyanga National Park*
































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mutarazi Falls*

























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Birchenough Bridge*
















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Aéroport international A.A. Neto de Pointe Noire








*








































































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Pointe Noire























*
ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*























*
ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*







*
















ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*







*
























ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*







*
















ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Atlantic Palace Pointe-Noire*
























































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Musee De Cercle Africain*








































































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gare de Pointe-Noire et le train La Gazelle*
















































































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Côte sauvage*
























ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*PONTON PLAGE*
























































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*City-Hall way
Nairobi, Kenya*​*








​































*
The footpath at Uhuru Park leading straight to the street​








Source - Afro Circus=ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Simonstown
South Africa








*








*
















*​*
















Source*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*avenidas de maputo










































*

ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cityviews From Sheger Park, 
Addis Ababa*








*
















ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Golden Mile
Durban *








*






















*ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*V & A Waterfront Battery Park
Capetown*​








































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Blue City
CHEFCHAOUEN*





























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Thesen Island
Knysna*

























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Restored Charm Of Old Marrakech















*
















*







*








*
















ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*A Landmark Beach In Lagos..































*
















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*A Stone Town before there was Zanzibar..*








































































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Hills have vertigo in Antananarivo*







































;
























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ilha De Brava
Nova Sintra*
















*Fajã de Agua*
















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mining District On Main
Gauteng*















































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*port louis est une musique de couleur*
























































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*plage du lagon 1 en Dakar















*
































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Volcan ou lac Kivu? choisissez goma







*








































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cairo-The Vanquisher
Written by a thousand generations.







;







































*















\








































*















*








ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ilha Do Sal 
Praia em Santa Maria







*​*














*






'
















*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*A Hawk's View Of South African Homesteads.*
brits RSA
















st francis bay








ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Rolling Images of Johannesburg metro Rolling Stock..*.
'








































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Rainbow Beach Huts of St James Beach #Capetown*
































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*une promenade sur la corniche de brazzavile
















'















*
















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bulawayo- The City Of Kings
Nesbitt Castle*





















































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*City Square Nairobi*
























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*place des villes jumelles, sousse*​








































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*A tour Of XI century Mombasa*
































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*ouagadougou- demeure de l'artiste















*








































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*kasbah de bejaia*
































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Victoria and Alfred Waterfront
Capetown







*
























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lubango
Praça Gabriel Calof *








































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Caminemos pisando las sendas de nuestra inmensa felicidad* En La Ciudad Malabo
































































































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mascara 
Place de l'Émir Abdelkader *

























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Rosy bicycle lanes Nairobi*








*























*
























*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Corniche de Tanger*








































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lamantin Beach, Saly*
































































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Bank City | Johannesburg








































Source: The E.N.D;161898126​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mosi Oa Tunya Falls*
















*Mosi oa Tunya Falls Splash trail








































Mosi Oa Tunya Falls Dangerpoint Route































*
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Vic Falls Town, Zimbabwe







































































'
ssc africa

*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nightlife shots Of Friday night Long street 
Capetown








































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Sinai
Sharm El Sheikh Old Market Town







*
































































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tmimoun
Algerian Red Oasis*
































































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lüderitz*
*Willkommen im alter Westen*
























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Buea
Base du mont cameroun et atlantique*
























































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Shendi
Gateway To **Meroë Pyramids*
























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Casablanca
Anfa City*




















 








ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Namibe
jardim eduardo mondlane























































*​*







*
*
































































































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Al Hoceima
Villa, Pearl Of The Mediterranean.*
































































ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Moshi
On the slopes of Mountain Kilimanjaro*







;
































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Ismailia
Almalahaa Park*
































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Constantine
Oued Rhumel (river) Parc Bardo







*






















































ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bata
paseo de la ciudad*








































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Beira*
















*















*
























































*







*​*














*















ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Montagu
Cape Winelands







*
























































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Old Mogadishu*
























































sssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

_*Île de Gorée*_
* porte de non-retour*
​






























































*





*







*







*​














ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*M'diq
détroit de la méditerranée*
































































ssc morocco​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Djibouti
la assiette d'or*
























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Vilankulos
safari de canoa no rio*


































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Arniston
Where the oceans meet*







































'
*















*








*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kisumu
Oginga Odinga place








































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Capetown
Colourful Bo Kaap Neighbourhood







*











ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Toamasina
Avenue de l`Independance*
































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cherchell
Place Echdjour*


























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bissau
Praça do Império*

'







'
































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*São Filipe
debaixo da Pico do Fogo*
































































ssc affrica​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Massawa*
*Surrounded By Islands Of Dahlak*















''








































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dahlak Archipelago
Septentrional Red Sea*








































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bhisho
Central square*








































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tômbwa
poder naval do deserto do sul*








































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Blida
Ville Des Roses







*








































































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cape Coast
Slaveholding castle*







































\








































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Keren*








































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Farafra
Crystal Desert Oasis















*















































'
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kuito Bié  *
































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Moroni*








































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Oudtshoorn 
One Of Them Ostrich Capital Of The World*








































































































ssc africs​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Matadi
entrée du fleuve congo







*
























































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Edfu
Journey To The Temple Of Horus*
























































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Clanwilliam
Home Of The Rooibos Tea Industry*
























































































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Inhambane
Terra de Boa Gente*








































































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Praia do Tofo*
























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Adrar
Touat oasis *








































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mek'ele
Capital Of Tigray







*








































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tulbagh
The Wnterhoek Mountains*








































































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Elmina Fort Town*








































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ghardaïa*
* Wadi Mʾzab *








































































*
















ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Abadares forest and national park*
















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nyeri
The Emerald Central Highlands*







































\
































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Omaheke
Cattle Country*








































































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Idanre *
*Historic Inselberg Town*
























































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sidi Bou Said*
















































































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dire Dawa
City Of Flame Trees
































































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Makhanda
Town Of Clock Towers
























































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*a viagem ao arquipélago do bazaruto
*​*
















































ssc africa*​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Sunset, Near Sesriem, Namibia by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Koforidua
Akosombo Dam*
































































*
















ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tinghir
Wadi Todgha 
























































































































ssc morocco*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tadjoura
"abundant with water"*
















































































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kwekwe







*
























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gulu
St Joseph Cathedral















*








































































*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mbombela
Sudwala Caves







*








































































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

_*Miombo*_* woodlands 
First Skyscraper City By Formicidae Monarchs*
































*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Awka
Anambra State*








*







*
































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Oudja
Mosquée Al Fadila*
































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Pemba
Cabo Delgado







*








































































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Genadendal 
Greyton Nature Reserve*








*







































































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Banjul
Senegambia Beach*








*















*








*















*
















*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Medinet Habu 







*








































*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Plage De Legzira







*
































*ssc Maroc*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Anjouan
La Citadelle de Moussa Moudou







*
















*







*
























*































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mt Karthala 
Grande Comore 
















































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Graaff-Reinet*
















































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sumbe
Praia do Quicombo *
































































*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cachoeira do Binga*
























*
















ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Agadir























*








































*








ssc morocco*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Awassa
























































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Hot Springs In Danakil Depression Desert
























































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Langebaan
Mykonos Paradise Beach*
















*







*








































*
















ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Okavango Delta







*








































*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ponta do Sol*
*Santo Antão*
*







*








































*
































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*A Cimalha De Carberinho 
Praia Branca*
























*
















ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Fez







*
























*















*
















*







*
















*
























ssc morocco*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Antsiranana 








































































ssc afruca*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Katima Mulilo 
Caprivi strip







*
















































*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Mighty Zambezi River















*
















*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Luena
Capital Do Moxico*








































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nabeul*








































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Quelimane *
















































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Hermanus







*
















































































*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*San Pedro*
















*







*








































*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mostaganem







*








*















*








*























*
































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*La Plage de Barbadjani*
*































*
*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kisii
Homa Bay







*
















*
































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Paternoster
Britannia Bay







































*
















*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Rehoboth*
*Oanob Dam*
*
































































































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mystery Of Fairy Circles
















































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Médéa*
















































*
















ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ruĝa Tadrart *
































*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tete*
















































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mossel bay*

























































































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Maiduguri
The Harvest pyramids*
















































































*








ssc africa*
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Meknes*
































































































*
















ssc morocco*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sources Thermales de Hammam chellala
































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Adi Keyh
St George Orthodox*
















































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Velddrif*
*Dwarskersbos Beach*
















































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Berg River*
























*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mosteiros







*
























*























*








*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Benghazi*
































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Curepipe























*
















*
























ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Chamarel Seven Colored Earth Geopark*
































**
*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Stellenbosch
Cape Winelands*
































































*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kirstenbosch National Reserve























*








*
















ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sokoto
Sultan's Palace And City Parade*
















































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*El Djem
Amphitheatre of El Jem*








































































*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Adigrat
Sandstone Churches Of The Nine Saints







*
























































*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Graskop
The Potholes at Bourke's Luck*
























































*
































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Graskop Gorge 







*
























*







*








































*
















ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kaduna
Emirate Of Zaria  
























































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Matsirga Waterfalls















*








*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Vila do Maio























*
























































*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dunas Em Ilha Do Maio*
















*
































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Monastir 







*

















































*







*
























*















*








*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Chebika Oasis 








































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Fianarantsoa







*








































*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ranomafana National Park























*








*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Riebeeck Kasteel















































*
















*
























ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Voëlvlei Dam








































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Okahandja 
Woodcarvers Market*








































*







*
























*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Erindi Game Reserve















*
































*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Houmt Souk
Marina Djerba*








*







*
















































































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Djerba Beach*








































*
















ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Hargeisa







*
















































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Laas Geel Neolithic Cave Paintings 
Naasa Hablood Twin Peaks*
























































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kleinmond
Lagoon Beach























































*
























*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Harold Porter National Botanical Gardens*
*























*








*







*








*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Chinguetti
Ancient Stone Town*








































































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Terjit Oasis*








































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tindouf































*
























*
























ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tassili N'Ajjer National Park







*
















*
























ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mamoudzou*
















































*
























ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dziani Dzaha*
































*
























ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Prins Albert*
















































*
























ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Groot Swartberg Nature Reserve*
































*
















ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bouaké
























































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ningba Cliffs*
























*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ghar El Melh *
























*
















































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cap Tarf*
*La Plage de Ghar El Melh (El Bort)*
*















*








*
















































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Grand Baie
































































































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gabriel Islands Chain*
















































*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Polokwane























*








*















*








*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Polokwane Game Reserve















*
















*








































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Goundam
























































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Hombori Landscapes








































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tabarka
























































































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*lac de barrage*








*







*








*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dessie*








*







*
















































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tosa Terara*
*Mountain peak







*








*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Makhado
Louis Trichardt








































































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
Mashovhela Waterfalls
















































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tolagnaro*
























































*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Fort Dauphin







*








*







*








*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lambert's Bay
























































































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lambertsbaai Bird Island Sanctuary















*
























*
















ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Uyo
Akwa Ibom Plaza*








































*







*
























*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cross River*
*







*​








*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*El Jadida*








*







*
































































*
















ssc morocco*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*La Citerne Portugaise*
















*















*








*








ssc morocco*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Harar
1000 AD Walled town*
































































*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*500 year old Hyena residents of Harar*
































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*City of Matlosana*
































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Faan Meintjes Nature Reserve
















































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Katsina
Emir's palace
































































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lake Chad
Tri-state Lake
















ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*TIZI-OUZOU
La Bougie*
























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Parc national de Djurdjura dans la montagne de Kabylie 















*








































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Livingstone*








*







*
































*







*
























*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mosi oa Tunya Falls
Splash trail
































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mnquma 
The Wild Coast*








































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mkambati Nature Reserve*
















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Praia branca*
































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*7 lagoas de São Nicolau

































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ouarzazate*
























*































*
















































*








ssc morocco*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Barrage El Mansour Eddahbi*
































*ssc morocco*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Debre Markos







*
















*
































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mt Dendi Volcano
































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Heidelberg
The Showgrounds
































































































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Grootvadersbosch Conservancy 
































ssc affrica*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Oyo















*








*
































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Rivière Alima
Lékéti et les Dziélé 
























ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Béja tunisia
























































































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ain Draham Nature Trails*








*
















ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* La Digue. Seychelles*








































*







*








*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Anse Source d'Argent







*
























*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Virginia
Free State























*
































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tikwe River
































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Freetown
















































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tiwai Island Wildlife Sanctuary*








*







*
















*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*El Kef, Tunisia 















*
































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*La Kasbah El Kef 
































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Baraawa















*








*























*








*
















ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Chilaani Beach*








































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Laingsburg*
































































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Witteberg Nature Reserve*
















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*São Domingos*








































































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Parque Natural de Serra Malagueta*
































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tebessa
Door Of Caracalla*
































































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Youkous*
























*
















ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Muhanga (Gitarama)*
























































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lac' Burera















*
















*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Elands Bay*
















*







*
























































*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Elands Bay Prehistoric Megamidden







*
































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ouidah 







*
































*















*
























*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Pendjari National Park







*








*
































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bou Zadjar*








*































*








































*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Madagh beach*
*







*








































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Baie Sainte Anne































*








































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Vallée de Mai, Praslin,*








































































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mariental








































































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Hardap Flora After The Rains








































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Rabil*
















*







*
















*















*








*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Praia de Chaves








































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Errachidia*








































































































*ssc morocco*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*La Source Bleu de Meski*
*







*
































*ssc morocco*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nyanza Rwanda*
















































































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Akagera National Park 







*








*







*
















*
















ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Napier*








*







*
































































*
















ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Phillipskop Mountain Reserve
























































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Akure








































































ssc africa*​


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

Johannesburg
Joburg my city! by Ryan Monteiro, no Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ténès Algeria







*
























*







*
































*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Traghnia cascades
































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cilaos*
















































































































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gîte du Piton des Neiges








































































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Otjiwarongo *
















































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Crocodile Farm Otjiwarongo And Okonjima Nature Reserve*








































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ado Ekiti*








































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Farin Ruwa Falls*








*
















ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Chlef*
















































































*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Oued Fodda*
































*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ribeira da Barca*
































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Grutas das Águas Belas*
















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gabes







*
















































*















*








*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Chott el Djerid*
















































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mbeya
























































































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Isabula falls, Rungwe*
































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Uniondale
















































































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*South Cape DC*
*Kammanassie Nature Reserve*































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Malanje*
















































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Pedras Negras de Pungo Andongo*
















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mansoura
























































































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Pyramid of Djoser
Saqqara Necropolis







*
















*







*








*















*








*







*








*
















ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Zomba







*








































































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Zomba Plateau Nature Reserve







































*








*
















ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Outjo*
















































*







*








































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Etosha Salt Pan*









































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Osogbo*








































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Osun Osogbo Pagan grove
















































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Djelfa*








































































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*moulins à djelfa
​
















































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bosaso







*
























































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bosaso beach








































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Calitzdorp*








































*







*








*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Huisrivierpas 







*
















*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Chã de Igreja
























































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*trilha do cemitério da cruzinha*
















































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kenitra*
















































*















*
































*








ssc morroco*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*fleuve sébou
































ssc morroco*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Jijiga*
























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lake Afambo
























ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Oshakati*
































































*
























ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Okaukuejo Rest Camp*
















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ziguinchor en Casamance







*
















































*







*
































*ssc africa*​


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Cape Town | South Africa














































*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Skikda























*








*















*








*
















ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tikjda 
















































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Morogoro
























































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Uluguru Mountains
















































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Newcastle*
















































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*iSimangaliso Wetland Park*
















​


































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Furna















*








*


























































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Varandinha *
























*
































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Settat*
*








































































































ssc morroco*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Grotte de Friouato
























































ssc morocco*​


----------



## Mouadex (Feb 3, 2017)

BenjaminEli said:


> *Grotte de Friouato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have never heard of this place. Moroccan tourism agency is so focus on advertising for Marrakech and desert to attract european tourists that it never consider putting under spotlight such amazing natural places


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Independence Memorial Museum & Sam Nujoma Statue, Windhoek, Namibia*


Independence Memorial Museum & Sam Nujoma Statue, Windhoek, Namibia by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Mouadex said:


> I have never heard of this place. Moroccan tourism agency is so focus on advertising for Marrakech and desert to attract european tourists that it never consider putting under spotlight such amazing natural places


Yes they probably get try to copy from dubai tourism instead of working hard. But pleaase feel free to go there and take good photos forand show if its easy to get there and how deep is ir because it says its the deepest in africa. People have only gone up to 300 metrees below and returned but no one has gone deeper than that. Its 6 kilometres long and wide


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Antalaha
















































































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Riversdale
































































ssc africa*​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*View from Chapmans Peak Drive across Hout Bay, South Africa*


View from Chapmans Peak Drive across Hout Bay, South Africa by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ife
Ooni's Palace
































































































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dahab
St Catherine
















































































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kitulo National Park








































































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Rundu
Kavango East
















































































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Santo António do Príncipe















*
















*















*
















*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*ilhota de bom bom
























































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Qena 































*
























*








































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ancient Dandara Temple to Hathor*








*















*
























































*
















ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lindi*
































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Fanjove Island*








































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Robertson
































































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Marloth Nature Reserve*








*







*
























*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Queimada Guincho*








































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ponta da Salina 








































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Derna Libya
















































































































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Derna Landscapes*
























































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lubumbashi































*








*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Maiko National Park*
































*
















ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Plettenberg bay*








































































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Keurboomsrivier*
















*
















ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Soyo
Santo António Do Zaire, 







*
























*
































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Caverna Zau Evua, **península de sereia, Zaire
​








































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Rashid (Rosetta) 
Egypt*
























































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Temple of Khnum 








































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Maxixe
































































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lagoa do Bilene 
































































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kasane
Kazungula bridge
























































































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Chobe River National Park







*








*







*
























*
















ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Porto-Novo Benin*
















































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Aguégués
fleuve Yewa
































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gafsa Tunisia
ancient roman pools























*








































*
















































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Chaîne du Thaljah sur lézard rouge
















































































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Domoni Nzwani
























































































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lac de Dzia Landzée
























ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Albertinia
































































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cango Caves*
















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Centralidade Do Dundo
Lunda Norte*
















*







*
































*
















ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Quedas do Rio Chiumbe







*








*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*El Qoseir *








































































































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tomb of Amenkopshef 
















































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sambava, Sava Region















































*








*
































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*LAC ANDRAIKIBA 
































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Umtshezi
Kwa Zulu Natal*








*







*
























































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Wagendrift Dam Nature Reserve







*
































































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*le village semi-lacustre des Aguégués 































*
















*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Porte du Non Retour








































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Stehat















































*








*
























ssc morroco*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Stehat Beach
















































ssc morroco*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Isiolo County








































































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Buffalo Springs National Reserve*








































































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*St Helena Bay*
















































*















*








*








ssc africa*
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Britannia Beach(Golden Mile)*








*







































*
ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Belas vistas das Fontainhas
































































































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*vistas de barlavento da Ponta das Formiguinhas























*
















*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Houn Libya*
































































































*ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Houn Fall Palm Festival
































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Angoche








































































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ilha Caldeira*
















*
















ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bethlehem 
Free State















*








































*








ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bethlehem Rural Village, Bonteboks and the As River*
























*







*
ssc africa​


----------



## Simrama (Aug 21, 2014)

Nairobi Kenya


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Franceville
























































































ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Damanhour Beheira*








































*
















ssc africa*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Catacombs of Kom el Shoqafa























*








*
















ssc africa*​


----------

